# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  (OOC) New Bedford by Night II

## Bennosuke

Welcome to the OOC thread for "New Bedford by Night". Yes, I am not very creative with the naming  :Small Big Grin: 

As it is developed, I will use this post to start describing the basic setting of New Bedford. I will go into detail regarding the major districts, and will describe specific important locations, unique to these areas.

1st IC thread linked here

2nd IC thread is linked here

3rd IC thread is linked here

1st OOC thread linked here

*Spoiler: Important Locations*
Show

#The Winfield Cannary: The warehouse inherited by The Anchor Wolves as their base of operations. The building is a tall brick factory, that was used for canning sardines and anchovies. The building was originally the Melville Porthouse, the largest and most prestigious dock for storing whaling vessels.  the original porthouse was built in 1836, and existed for about 100 years. In 1924, the old ship house burned down, and was replaced by the Winfield Cannary within a year. The warehouse packed and shipped sardines till the 60's when the company went out of business. Due to the old buildings importance, in the Shadow, the building still appears partly as an old ship building, and even houses an advanced spirit (See NPC list). 


#Fort Taber Park: A fort established during the civil war that has been turned into a community park and war memorial. The fort was built directly on the water, of old hewn stone, built upon during both WWI and WWI. Many paths wind around various barracks and military buildings, and along the waters edge. The Clark Point Lighthouse stands out towering over and lighting the bay. 

#The Whaling Museum: An educational tourist attraction built around New Bedfords history in the whaling industry, now focused on helping to preserve the Capes slowly dwindling whale populations. Many prominent and wealthy members of the New Bedford and Dartmouth communities sit on the museums Board of Directors. 

#Ash Street Jail: The only local jail in the community. Built in 1829, it is one of the oldest standing Jails in America, and in many ways is relatively primotive from a technologic and security standpoint. The Jail is well known for having housed Lizzy Borden while she awaited trial. 

#Merills Wharf: The historic Wharf district in New Bedford. Its streets are still cobblestone, lined with low brick buildings and old wooden structures in great disrepair. A number of more modern bars and nightclubs have opened up in the Wharf District, and most of the live music in the area is played here. 

#Saint Lukes Hospital: Originally built by Episcopal Protestans in 1880, the Hospital is the only standalone medical center  in the community. Saint Lukes has long been criticized for its poor standard of care, and its not uncommon to hear comments such as, Its better to stay at home and die than go to Saint Lukes. 

#U-Mass Dartmouth: One of the major State Colleges in the U-Mass system. The sprawling campus is sprawling and relatively removed from the rest of Dartmouth. The large student body significantly lowers the average age of the otherwise old-money Dartmouth community. 

#The Poor Hut: A local bar on Union street that has live music most every night of the week. The bar is frequented by locals and college students alike and is the location of the bands first performance in New Bedford. 




*Spoiler: Themes and Setting*
Show

#Duality of nature in all its forms. Finding a balance between man and beast and implicitly in this, the struggle of man vs. beast and man vs. nature.

#Paradise Lost: New Bedford was once a crown jewl in New England, first for its involvement in the Whaling industry, and later for its industrial boom. Sadly, both eras are gone, and now New Bedford is an economically depressed city looking for a new identity. 

#What has lied in the Darkness for centuries: This has two meanings. As previously discussed, there will be an aspect of Lovecraftian horror, with elements of the City tied deeply to unspeakable horrors from forgotten eons. The second meaning however, is that New Bedford (along with Massachusetts, New England... and oh wait, all of America), was originally the land of the Native Americans. Their presence greatly colored the area for the settlers with pretty much every location in Massachusetts (including the state itself) being named after the Native Americans. These individuals unsurprisingly had a very different homeostasis with their environment and with The Spirits, and The Shadow does not forget this. 



*Spoiler: Solomon*
Show

His sheet

*Spoiler: Background Info on Solomon*
Show

(Please bear in mind the character concept evolved over time so may not scan as perfectly as I'd like) 
Always a loner, only fitted in in his local church group, intended/studied to become a Priest. After the first change lost his faith and humanity, lived a long time as a wolf. Brought back to Harmony by music he heard at the Loci, joined the band to rediscover his humanity.
Issac was a lonely boy who turned into a lonely young man. His isolation was not the product of traumabut rather a profound and overwhelming shyness. Issac hated his birthday more than any other day of the year, it was a special kind of torture to stand up in front of everyone he knew and have they stare at and sing for him. Even now hearing the tones of 'happy birthday' can send a shiver down his spine like no Host ever could.
This attitude was not helped by his parents. They were not malicious, indeed by the standard of the times they were excellent parents, their fault was in being overly attentive, overly protective and (most importantly) overly religious.
The environment of the Church is perfect for a man like Issac. The conversation is always hushed, passions are rarely raised. Everyone is overly kind but overly reserved compared to their normal selves and they are anxious that their kindness and reserve are well noted. He felt most at home in the Church, from the many elderly parishioners there he adopted a general scorn for the sinful ways of his own generation, scorn that naturally turned into a false sense of superiority. It was that superiority, his supposed purity in the face of temptation (The cunning disguise he had thrown over his glaring weaknesses and major character fault) that lead to his decision to become a Priest.

He had almost completed his studies and was ready to be ordained when he had his First Change. His parents had flown thousands of miles to see the ceremony, to watch him begin a new life. In a way, they did watch him begin a new life, a pity that beginning meant the lose of their own lives, as well as all others in the Chapel. It was a bloodbath, entrails and gore covered the pews, blood splashed half way up the wall, dozens dead and the few survivors lost to Lunacy. It was if the chapel had been attacked by a host of demons. He quit the Collage after that and none could blame the poor lad for his loss of faith, no one knew what happened that night but plenty had seen the athermath.

After that he wandered. Issac was very good at hiding himself, at being alone. Any number of tell tale spirits reported him to the tribes, yet none could catch him in either world. He lived in Urhan form and fled anyone that was not his prey. He lived as a beast, immersing himself in the now, in simply being. In having no other concern other then a full belly and somewhere to shelter and hunt. He achieved a sweet oblivion in an animal's pure pursuits that sometimes caused his parents mangled bodies to drift from his mind, to free him from the chains of guilt.



*Spoiler: Solomon's connections*
Show

*Kara* Solomon, like most Iraka, has stalked each member of his pack at one point or another. They find it difficult to switch off the hunting instincts, particularly those who revere Hikaon-Ur. This is not done with any intent of malice or harm, quite the opposite. Solomon wants to detect any weakness in his pack, so he might protect them from themselves. He has occasional guilty thoughts about killing all of them, and everything else. He tells himself this is part of the gift and curse of Mother Moon for the Iraka. He tells himself he can use this knowledge to prevent anyone else who had divined the most effective way to stalk his friends.
Of these protective stalkings it was Kara who left the greatest impression, in that she was the cause for greatest concern. She is a dreamer, rooted in practicalities and far too human. All admirable traits, but ones making her easy prey. So occasionally, when Kara is away from the city streets, she has a shadowy protector. From this vantage he has come to admire Kara greatly, for she is beautiful in all the ways that he is not.
Kara lives firmly in the now - her interest in history extending only to the world of Music. Her head is usually in the clouds, or her nose buried in her phone (or a notebook with furiously scribbled lyrics and musical notes). She gushes over the latest technological toys, and how many twitter followers she has (her handle is @KaraStClair). She's always trying to snap candid pics of her 'family' to show the Interwebs and show off the band she is fiercely proud of. 
Sometimes the dreams that are common to Cahalith are quite traumatic, and she's developed a tendency to sleep in little cat naps wherever and whenever she has the time. Suffice it to say, the obligatory 'just-waking-up' selfies are some of her most common. 
Since she's always got a tune in her head distracting her, she's not always the most perceptive of the Pack. As such, it's not likely she's really aware when Solomon stalks her - even if she may be aware that he does. She certainly doesn't mind if she does know - she's got a remarkably lax concept of personal boundaries when it comes to her Packmates (She's not above creeping into the bathroom and snapping surprise photos with a gleeful cackle), or just flopping down and sprawling across them if they're lounging around. 
In the case of Solomon specifically, she feels a strange kinship to him as far as the spark of music goes. She's no where sneaky enough to not have the Irraka not notice, but sometimes she likes to just sit and listen to him practice his instrument.....and sometimes, if she thinks he's having a rough day, she likes to sing to him. If asked, she just flashes a lopsided grin and says "Music soothes the Savage Beast."
Solomon feels strangely vulnerable when he is practising and looks up and catches Kara's eyes on him. He sometimes feels a giddy panic when she sings to him. He is fully aware of what these feelings might mean and is very determined not to explore them.

*Juno*: As suggested above Solomon is a good enough Irraka to have smelt out Juno's weakness, the troubled past she is fleeing. However he mistakenly believes she is literally fleeing something. He is content that Juno can handle herself but he checks her back trial once in a while, just in case.

*Bear*: Solo feels Bear is the only one taking his duties as seriously as himself. They have an understanding where, if Bear wants to hunt something the pack may not agree to, he comes to Solo first. Bear knows that if Solo agrees he will move heaven and earth to get the rest behind Bear, if he disagrees he will remain silent when Bear pitches the idea to the others. If Solo wants to hunt something the pack may not agree to he goes to Bear first and gets the same treatment, although he usually tries to convince Bear it was his own idea first.
Bear respects and likes Solo. His Irraka brother has endured a great deal, and persevered. He particularly likes hunting with Solo, the two will often set traps together, one harrying the prey to where the other awaits. Which does the harrying depends on the nature of the prey of course.

As much as he encourages Kara to embrace the wolf, he knows Solomon has problems in the other direction. If he seems to be slipping, he'll offer to be the man's anchor. It is important to Bear that everyone in the pack stands on stable ground, there is no way for them to grow otherwise.

*Iago*: I'd like to hear your idea. Solo would have been pretty open about his past. He would have skirted over the murdered parents 'I hurt people I loved' although that's not to say he wouldn't have confided at a later date. The religious background he'd be open about, as well as the loss of faith. His time as a wolf and his return to harmony via music was probably known before Iago met him.

*Blaze*: Solomon is uneasy around Spirits, or at least powerful ones. He also only has a rough idea of what an Ithaeur does. This can occasionally cause friction as he expects Blaze to have all the answers instantly or to allay his fears with but a wave of his hand. He only tolerates the weed because he thinks it's a shamanic thing (It's worth repeating Solomon had a very sheltered life before the Change).



*Spoiler: Solomon on...*
Show

*Juno T. Alexei* 
She flees from something. I've seen her checking her backtrail when she thinks no-one's looking far too often. She doesn't need to do that anymore, I'm checking it for her, I'll find trouble before it finds her. 
I have not discussed this with her of course, that would rob her of her power and her privacy, I get the sense that both are very important to her. She won't know until her past catches up to her, when she finds whatever is pursuing her with my fangs in it's neck.

*John "Bear" Vanders* 
It's impossible not to love Bear, it is even more impossible to rationalise with him when his blood is up. His moods can be very mercurial, sometimes it pays to know when to stay out of his way. We are as different as chalk and cheese, as unalike as two Forsaken can be. He is Fire, I am Ice. He is strong in all the ways I am not and vice versa. Strange as it sounds, that makes us ideal hunting partners. I disliked him at first, after our first jam I loved him. I got him wrong, you see, I thought he was an affable thug, but he's a really lovely guy with a nasty streak a mile long. Big difference.

*Kara St.Claire*
Stunningly beautiful, stunningly talented, I'm sure you noticed. The Heart of Our Pack, the soul of the band, the one to pick off if you wanted to destroy the Anchor Fangs. We're lucky to have her, but she's also a chink in our armour, far too human, far too distracted with song and fame. I know her dreams are often troubled, one does not awake in a cold sweat with a pounding heart in a room full of werewolves unnoticed. I wish I could help her with that. I wonder if Luna punishes her for being too human, maybe Bear's right and she's not taking this Forsaken thing as seriously as she should. Although more likely the fickle bi... Excuse me. More likely our changeable mother does it on a whim.

*Blaze*
The kid's got a lot to live up to, I don't envy him that. His Auspice seems a lot more demanding than mine, the worst I get is kinda hurting when I'm with the pack and when I'm alone, usually it's just one or the other. It didn't take much to teach me my role, mainly I was taught what we are not. I imagine a Crescent Moon has a lot more homework to do. Plus he's got a family to worry about. I... don't. I sometimes struggle to keep myself whole in this one world. Blaze lives in four worlds, at least. 

*Iago*
If ever a man was inaptly named. What? It's Shakespeare, it doesn't matter. His namesake is one of the most interesting villains you'll come across... In a play anyway... An arch manipulator and liar. Nothing like Iago at all. There are some similarities I suppose. Both are deep and don't share the majority of their thoughts, both are highly intelligent, charismatic and understand well the rules of society.
If Kara's our heart then Iago's our centre. She drew us together, he provides the counter balance to keep us together. He reins in Kara's and Bear's excesses so naturally they are unaware of it. Maybe he does the same for me. I feel there is a lot I do not know about him, yet he seems the one most alike to myself

*Solomon on the road*
On the way to the gig Solomon will usually have his nose in a book. The pack have learnt not to ask him what he's reading or why, as his answer is always a very long one. 
When not reading he'll usually have headphones in, he is very conscience his musical education only started a couple of years ago and he's determined to catch up.

*Solomon before the gig*
Solomon hates waiting around, this is the only time he could be described as a diva. The roadies have learnt not to tune or sound check his instruments, not so much because he doesn't trust them, it just keeps him out of their hair for a bit.

*Solomon during the gig*
He'll generally hide at the back behind Bear or Kara. He comes out for his solos though, approaching centre stage with relish. He doesn't bounce about much, leaving that to the charismatic youngsters

*Soloman after the gig*
Solomon never looks more uncomfortable then when the groupies, weed and booze flood the backstage. However Kara has made it perfectly clear she considers the after party part of band duties. Therefore after the gig Solomon typically plays his violin into the wee hours of the night. This will typically attract a small crowd of hangers on which will dissipate throughout the night. Although he appears lost to the music he'll watch everything like a hawk and is usually the last to leave

*Solo having a jam*
Solo loves to experiment but doesn't have the confidence to lead the way. If Bear or Iago want to try something different he's right behind them.

*Solomon writing music*
Solomon has made numerous attempts at writing. Most of them were dismissed out of hand and only two of which have been adopted by the band. That doesn't stop him though, Kara can expect at least one submission on a weekly basis, he can be quite argumentative if he's particularly pleased with the effort.


Solomon on being Forsaken

*Solomon on the Hunt*
'I live for it, but it hunts me as much as I hunt. I can't ever quite switch it off, I've got plans for killing pretty much everyone I've ever met. I didn't think of any of it, it just comes to me and won't go away. Sometimes I feel like I'll lose myself to the wolf again.'

*Solomon on Luna*
Solomon doesn't want to ruffle any feathers but he has his suspicions about Luna and the creation myth. He's already been gulled by one religion and isn't looking to be fooled by another. He's noted the striking similarities between Pangea and Eden, and between Abel and Father Wolf. That last comparison has him rattled; If Father Wolf is Abel then the Forsaken are Caine and Luna, most worryingly of all, is the Serpent. He's been wanting to discuss this for a long time but finding a werewolf well versed in both Forsaken myth and Catholic dogma, without being invested in either, is not easy.

*Solomon on the Oaths*
Solomon observes the Oaths for three reasons.
One, they are the rules of his new family
Two, they just make sense
Three, he has seen the positive change the Forsaken can make in the Hisil, it seems an excellent thing to dedicate his life too.

*Solomon on the pack*
'Luna made us to be part of a pack. We need it. I need it. Of course she also afflicted me with wanderlust and a need to be alone. She's funny like that.

*Solomon on the Pure*
He hasn't told anyone but he's had a couple of run-ins with the Firetouched. He found their rhetoric and zeal impressive, but their theological theory is centuries behind the Church's. He asked too many difficult questions and ended up being chased away


*Spoiler: Character Box*
Show

Harmony: 7
Willpower: 4/4
Essence: 10/10
Health: 7/7
Beats/EXP: 0/0
Tilts/Conditions: none
Aspirations: _Short_ Make our Den secure 
_Short_ Claim a locus
_Long_ Achieve something of lasting good in the _Hisil_




*Spoiler: Michael OMalley*
Show



*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Michael OMalley wanted to feel something different tonight. He was glad he had tickets to the show tonight, and he was glad he had his fake ID and at least some cash leftover, the last he could take out before the card got cancelled. His mother and her boyfriend...fiance...whatever the **** she was calling him this week had made sure theyd told him all about that when they were laying into him earlier. No more of our money, no more of our concern, blah blah blah. That was a laugh, most of all. Our money. It was all Alans money. His mother just wanted that so badly she imagined it as hers before theyd even tied the knot. It might have been Alans most redeeming feature. 

Once upon a time, she had seemed to love his father. Theyd not had alot of money, but they got by. Michael remembered most their camping trips. Being outside in the woods, his father teaching him everything he knew...he couldnt have been happier. It struck Michael later that it was odd, his happiness at those times because it was during one of those trips that he first experienced what he had to believe it was to lose your mind. 

He was maybe 7 or 8, and in the Maine woods. He had walked some away from the camp, but could still see the smoke. Bored and curious, he walked through the woods until he suddenly heard in his mind the word Stop, and from the corner of his eye could swear he saw a flicker of fur and eyes - always eyes. The eyes of a dog. He stopped, his heart beginning race and he looked down. Sure enough, his foot was lodged in a root. One more step and he would have plunged headlong. He shook his head and returned to the camp. 

There were recessions, and job losses and the stress was just too much for his parents. They started fighting, fighting more, until eventually the fighting never stopped. They had eventually split up a year ago. One of their biggest arguments was over the...well, they never spoke of it directly, but they always talked of the animals. There were bodies found occasionally outside Michaels windows. Squirrels. Rabbits. All dismembered and left. The last straw had come when a squirrel had been found at the foot of Michaels bed and he could give no explanation as to why. His mother threatened him with commitment. Of course, Michael knew the time frame. The gifts always appeared just after he overheard one of his parents bitter fights. When the flashes of fur and eyes increased. They were for him, he knew. Of course, this was all insane logic. He wouldnt tell anyone his thoughts because theyd think he was even crazier. He took to getting up at the crack of dawn to walk around his house, checking for bodies. The yards too.

A month after their split, his mother had hooked up with Alan. Such a long time of mourning. He hated Alan. His friends had hated Alan too. Occasionally they would do that. He would meet someone new and the fur and eyes would whisper whether he should trust them or not. Or tell him something about them. Alan was every capitalist fantasy embodied in one human form. His mother loved the new world she got to inhabit and tried to forget everything about her old life, himself included. The last straw for his behaviour, they told him, was not going to classes for a whole semester. Hed been kicked out of his house earlier that morning, and had driven straight for hours, eventually winding back to the show he had the tickets for. He had brought the speed up dangerously in his car, drifting occasionally into thoughts of...running. It happened sometimes when he was alone and not in fear of anyone seeing or being a party to his thoughts. He let the insanity of his pack bleed in, and imagined them running with him alongside the car. 

Before he got out of his car, he stopped to look at his knuckles. They were healing decently but still looked rough. The wall next to his mothers door had taken a punch as he had left. He didnt want to make anyone nervous in the bar. He took a few deep breaths. He was feeling a little...unusual tonight, but he attributed it to the events of the morning. He kept hearing sounds just in his periphery, seeing things at the limits of his vision. The wolves were close tonight. More than just fur and eyes...whole forms, now, seen fleetingly. He also felt the anger of earlier as fresh as a new wound, threatening to overcome him. He consciously tried to push it down and went into the bar.

He looked around once he was inside. He seemed kind of young for the place, but otherwise he was attired appropriately. He had on black jeans and a leather jacket. Quite a few Metallica fans, he thought as he glanced down at his own Rise Against t-shirt. He used his fake ID to get a drink and then looked around. ****. He would need to find somewhere to stay tonight. Or, sleep in his car. He frowned, turning his attention to other things. 

Like the opening act. They caught him like a silver bullet. Most of their songs werent really his cup of tea but there was something...attenuating...about their performance. The noises and visions he had been seeing all night seemed to be pulled towards them, into them. Every one of them seemed to shine in his vision. He heard the voices in his head agree. Keep an eye on them, they said. Follow them. When they were done, he realized it felt like no time at all had passed. Hed been in a fugue the whole set.

He shook his head, which felt like is was swimming. Get it together...you just thought the singer was hot. He moved over to a table and slipped in, staggering just a little. Could he have had too much? He pulled out his phone and checked his different social media accounts. Cry Wolf. Thats what they said their name was. He quickly followed them. It was after all his friends suggestion.

A few more drinks later and hed paged through the backlog of some of Karas tweets. They mostly seemed to be hers. He left the bar. It was too late to call any friends. Itd be the car tonight. He drove towards the nearest 24 hour mega mart, so at least he could park overnight. The whole ride was filled with Cry Wolf playing on his phone.



*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show


Michael OMalley
Elodath, formerly Wolf-Blooded

Renown: Honour 1
Primal Urge 1
Blood: Destroyer
Bone: Cub
Harmony: 8
Auspice Benefit: Darkness Into Light p. 22 (push or cure Death Rage)
Hunters Aspect: Isolating
Accessible Gifts: Half Moon, Insight, Warding
Gifts: Scent Beneath The Surface, All Doors Locked
Rites: 
Taking the Pack triggers from p. 104

Intelligence - 3
Wits - 2
Resolve - 2

Strength - 3
Dexterity - 3
Stamina - 2

Presence - 2
Manipulation - 2
Composure - 2

Acadmics - 1
Investigation - 1
Politics - 2

Athletics - 2 (totem bonus included)
Brawl - 1
Drive - 2
Stealth - 2 (crowds)
Survival - 1

Empathy - 4
Expression - 2 (guitar)(totem bonus included)
Persuasion - 2
Socialize - 2
Streetwise - 3 (rumors)

Barfly - 1
Common Sense - 4
Pack Dynamics - 4
Contacts 2 (activists, rock fans)
Fame- 1 (Totem bonus)

Allies 2 (college radio)
- several of his college friends are DJs at the radio station. Hes even been on the air with them once or twice. 

Allies 1 (bars/venues)
- the local bars and music venues know him for coming too early and staying too late. Probably enough to forget to card sometimes. This may seem redundant with barfly, but I wanted to keep it in case he needs it for a venue outside his usual circle.

Allies 1 (law enforcement from a beat cop level)
- a friend of his from High School who was several years ahead of him got a job on the local police force and they stayed in touch. Hes only a beat cop so not highly influential.


Aspiration 1: Join the Iron Masters Tribe
Aspiration 2: Find somewhere to live that is a home
Aspiration 3: Track down and reconnect with his father

Touchstone: Izidakh, one of the spirit wolves. Izidakh is the spirit wolf who has that most substance, to the point where Michael has seen more than just flashes. He does not know the wolfs name, only that it appears to have a streak of auburn along its pelt, almost appearing as though it had passed through flame. He knows Izidakhs voice though. Gravelly, low, and a little unnerving, it is this voice that speaks nearly all the time when advice is being given. 



*Spoiler: Appearance & Miscellaneous*
Show


Michael is 19years old and of fairly tall height. He is of average weight, as well, though maybe skewing to a little heavier. He has brown hair and eyes, his hair worn somewhat longer. He usually dresses in mostly black - black jeans, boots, and an assortment of band t-shirts, usually covered by a leather jacket or hoodie. Hed prefer to think of himself as brooding, but he can crack a smile easily. 

When he has reason to be in a place that might be called a rough area and he knows therell be lax security, he does carry a hunting knife either under his pant-leg or in the back of his jeans. 

At the present moment, he lives out of his car: a grey Z-Roc Camaro, obviously the recipient of some careful attention. 

Since music is of such importance to this campaign (and I love it), these are the three CD cases laying on his passenger seat:

1. In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3 by Coheed and Cambria
2. Wolves by Rise Against
3. October Rust by Type O Negative

There are several more in the backseat. 






*Spoiler: The Reveler in the Vineyard*
Show

Rank 3 Ensih,       Essence 15/15,    Corpus 6,     WP 8/8,  Initiative 8,     Defense 5,   Speed 14
Power 7,    Finesse 5,   Resistance 3
Bans: Once a month, Reveler in the Vineyard must use its powers to enact pleasure/hedonistic tendencies in the world of flesh, even if it negatively effects those that Reveler is influencing
Bane: Bugs that eat plants, such as spider mites, and grapeleaf skeletonizers. 
Influence: Pleasure 2   Vineyard 1
Numina (15/4=3+1=4): Drain (pg 191), Emotional Aura (192), Rapture (192), Entropic Decay (192)

----------


## Bennosuke

*This Post is Reserved for a List of the NPCs*

# *Michael Knowlton (Elodath/Hunter in Darkness)*: The Alpha of the Arrow Heads pack, and leader of the Brockton Protecterate. He has long shaggy dirty blond hair and a scruffy beard. He comes off as layed back and blue collar, but is a truly cunning leader and a fearsome warrior. Those who have fought along side him, almost always immediately swear their allegiance to the Uratha many simply know call Knowlton.

# *Mary*: One of the employees of The New Bedford Whaling Museum. She is very knowledgeable about the citys history, and seems more than eager to help teach The Pack. However, there is something strangely artificial about the way she smiles and talks. 

# *Mr. John Farley*: The owner of The Poor Hut. A middle aged man with a long grey pony tail, and a friendly demeanor. he prefers button down Hawaiian shirts and Teva sandles, and is drawing up a contract to keep The Anchor Wolves playing at his pub on a weekly basis. 

# *Officer Jones*: The young ginger haired police officer that Kara met outside Saint Lukes Hospital. The two exchanged numbers and its clear that the man could be a useful asset in the upcoming months.

# *Barney Marsh*: The ex-fisherman cab driver.

# *Dr. Levi*: A resident physician working at Saint Lukes Hospital. He seems to be very overworked. 

# *Chase*: An ENT who became the host of a Nihilith. Solomon has skinned the man and is now wearing his skin like a suit. 

# *Zachary*: Michael's friend who is a student at U Mass Dartmouth. Zachary's roommate turned out to be possessed by a Beshilu. He is now a late night DJ on the campus' digital radio station and one of Michael's best contacts in the local music scene. He has sandy bedraggled hair and suntanned skin. Of late he has been dressing very preppy. 

#*Brock Turner*: Joanna's prey, a man from Boston, who had fled the city after committing a heinous if not deranged murder. Joanna has the impression that he was somehow influenced by a murder spirit, or perhaps is being ridden, as the murder was completely out of character based on interviews with those who knew him. Brock was allegedly staying with his cousin in New Bedford, Finney Marsh, who works as a bus driver for a local ferry company called "Sea Skipper Travels". 

#*Catalina*: Catalina is Solomon's new love interest, whom he met at Miskatonic University in Arkham. She is short and lithe of frame, with jet black hair, pale skin, blue eyes and a round face. Catalina is smart and highly social, always going out of her way to make a good impression and make others feel heard and welcome. She enjoys creature comforts, though she does not come from money, and is the type who would rather buy a new thing than find a way to maintain or recycle an old object. 

*Spoiler: List of Important Spirits*
Show

#*King Sky Hunter*: A great falcon spirit with golden brown feathers, and glowing yellow eyes. The spirit is a great hunter, with serrated beak of bone, and giant talons made of harpoons and fishing hooks. King Sky Hunter has a greed to help the Anchor Wolves, if it is granted hunting rights to The Winfield Building and Cannery and the associated Locus. 

#*Pequod*: The personified spirit of of the New Bedford Whaling industry. Despite the industrys decline in the last century, the local pride and identity as a Whaling City has kept Pequod alive. Pequod was trapped in the Winfield Building by the Harbor Wolves, tasked with keeping the space free of rising spirits. Pequod is resentful of its situation as an Uratha watch dog. The spirit appears as a giant whaling vessel that shifts between different eras of ship, with a figurehead of a wooden whaler complete with cap and harpoon. 

#*Izidakh*: A mighty Iurhir that runs with a pack of lower dog spirits. Izidakh appears rather lupine, and has a square head, large pointed ears and a long muzzle filled with multiple rows of fangs. It's dark grey pelt had a streak of auburn that passed along it's spine like a column of fire. It's eyes glow a piercing emerald green. Izidakh and its pack once followed Michael, trying to guide the man when he was still just a Wolf Blooded. 

#*Devouring Inferno*: (Currently dormant) The lead spirit of a chorus of flame spirits in The Hisil. Devouring Inferno appears as a massive humanoid wreathed in flame. He has large insectile compound eyes that grow like burning gems, and has agreed to help the Uratha drive out the Beshilu from the Hisil's massive forest as long as all water spirits are kept out of the way. He is proud and temperamental and fickle. 

#*Carrion*: A mysterious giant Death Spirit that appears as a hunched, ravenous vulture with glowing red eyes and a worm like neck. Kara ran into this spirit briefly in the Hisil. 

#*The Reveler in the Vineyard*: A spirit that controls the vineyard on the outskirt of New Bedford. The thing is many limbed, each appendage made of coiling leaf covered vines that undulate undulate for propulsion like a squid pushing through water. It's bulbous head/body is soft and bone white, lined with purples and green pods that hang like facsimiles of bushels of grapes. It's body is nearly all mouth, a twisted grinning toothless orifice. It has made a deal with Blaze to assist them in removing the Beshilu, if they will continue to play it their music. 

#*Walks with Truth*: A knowledge spirit that appeared to Blaze. It takes the form of a small boy-figure cobbled together with bones (likely whale), fishing wire, and draped in rags that may have come from a sail. The skin of its face is like parchment, and covered in black ink text with strange letters. It traded knowledge Captain Drips for knowledge about the Idigam with Blaze. 

#*Data Bolt*: The computer spirit that Blaze has befriended and transferred to his Laptop. In the Hisil, the spirit appears as a small almost cartoonishly proportioned boy, built from wires and circuits and green silicon microchips. It's eyes are two green computer screens, and it's mechanical mouth filled with square keyboard keys for teeth.

#*Atant*: The cellphone spirit attached to Kara's phone. It speaks with Kara's voice and seems to represent the most superficial, social media addicted side of the Cahalith. 

#*He Who Obliterates Breathing*: The King Plague Spirit brought to power by the Beshilu of New Bedford. He Who Obliterates Breathing is indescribably powerful. It's presence can be recognized by the terrible shrieks that precede its arrival, like the death throws of a thousand mortal children, or perhaps that of the loudest lamb trying to scream at the top of its lungs while drowning. Once fully materialized, the spirit appears as a behemouth collection of eviscerated organs wrapped around a hodge-podge of bones, forming a large quadriped monstrosity dripping blood and mucous. It's head is covered with a large black shawl and masked in a giant Plague Doctor's mask. Blaze has recognized it's Bane to be "true herbal medicines". 

#*?The Spirit of The Field*: Though it's true name has yet to be discovered. The spirit of the field was the guardian of the tannis root planted by the Harbor Wolves. It appears as a giant slimy black worm, covered in wriggling vines. Blaze has promised to replant the tannis root field for it. 





*Spoiler: The Peripheral Pack*
Show

#*Elisa Bellford* - The child of a werewolf, who posed as her aunt for most of Elisa's life. Had a very love-hate relationship with her mother, but when she died fighting Elisa felt it was her duty to take up that fight.Dreams of undergoing the First Change, idolises werewolves who treat her as an equal. Description: 53 and all bone and muscle. Elisa, who prefers to go by E, has a shaved head and piercing blue eyes. She has a small nose ring, and multiple ear studs, a tongue stud, and wears a bit too much makeup. She prefers the studded leathers of a punker, and a bikers riding gloves. She is fearsly loyal to the band, who took her in, helps give them street credit with the local punks, and isnt half bad in a fight. 
-Sheet

#*Chris Wentworth* - an orphan from Boston, his relatives were all wiped out in some kind of supernatural attack. Nobody knows if it was vampires or something else, but fourteen year old Chris is the only survivor. Rather than enter into the Foster care system, he relocated to live with distant cousins up in Portland. Description: Short and frail with shaggy brown hair and pale sallow skin. There is something about Chris that either repels people, or convinces them to give up their deepest darkest secrets. His piercing brown eyes seem to stab deep into a persons soul and lay bare their deepest darkest secrets. Chris is a cunning individual, having survived this long through a mix of his quick wits, and disarming personality. 
-Sheet

#*Ciara* was born to a long established line of werewolves. Realizing that she would not be joining her kin as a true Uratha was a harsh blow for her, but she kept her head high, and pushed to find her place in a pack regardless. She found it with Bear. Strong in both mind and body, the fiery red headed woman fell in love with the passionate Rahu, and he with her. The pair have been trying for a child recently, though so far without success.When asked about cementing their relationship with a formal marriage, they just shrug and say they'll get around to it eventually. Description: Short, voluptious and undeniably a red-head. Ciara has a fiery, wild personality that can be intoxicating. She prefers form fitting urban clothing that highlights her curves but help her still fit in with the pack of Rockers. Along with her burning hair and emerald eyes, Ciara is often noted to have a particularly lupine scent to her, not necessarily of wet dog per se, but an odor that even mortals can pick up on. 

-Sheet


#*Pine* - A somewhat masculine woman of indeterminable age, she is the stout and reliable technician/mechanic/chauffeur of the pack and band. She owns a large Winnebago style RV that can store not only the band and their instruments but she has been slowly rigging it to be a sound-system that the crew could in theory play shows out from. Named for the green pixie cut she always sports, much of all that's known about her is that she was the best friend of a dead werewolf. She's proven time and time again she can keep a secret and owes some huge debt to the pack's forebears. Her late friend was a Blood Talon (auspice unknown) and though she seems to keep a little distant from the pack, just treating this as a gig, she has shown some affection for Juno in as much as teaching her how to drive. She moonlights as an Uber driver from 11 to 5 on weekdays in order to stay in money and means.

- Sheet

#*James King* was born and raised with two brothers in Detroit by a single mother who worked three jobs to make ends meet. When he was eighteen, he knew he wanted to makes something of his life so he enlisted in the Army and was trained as a medic. After his term of service was complete, he spent a few years working as a paramedic in Portland - as his mother had since passed away. 
This is where he met the Band, and after a while he transferred to the new city to work on the hospital there - and to assist the Pack if they need some extra medical attention.

- Sheet

#*Mitchell Sanders*; band manager. Mitchell had his start in the music business selling Band t-shirts in the 90's, slowly filling out his metaphorical address book with names of promoters, DJ's, aspiring musicians and even a fair bit of "chancers". He performed some minor hits as a drummer in an indie band and still fondly remembers his chance to play live, even when he also feels the bad treatment of their act and the constant pressure was the catalyst for the band break-up, despite what some of his former band-mates would argue. He quickly took to producing, promoting local night sessions and eventually management, setting up his live agency with the intention of giving fair deal and chance to fellow indie bands. Mitchell is not particularly greedy and quite competent, but certainly has made himself a name as a hard-ass that makes many prospective bands jump through hoops to earn his honesty and support. Cry Wolf is seen in the agency as a pet project of his, which have drawn some jealous look and bitter comments from other bands that have been fully put into the ringer. Lately, he's been delegating a bit of the work due to the upcoming birth of his second child, but is eager to get his hands back in business, specially the new angles that the technological advancement of social media have brought into, though he sometimes struggles at understanding it fully.

- Sheet

----------


## Bennosuke

*Proposed Rule Adjustments*

*Spoiler: Homebrew Rules*
Show

*A beat is gained when there is damage in the third to farthest box (first negative modifier) rather than at the farthest box.
*To make conditions more meaningful and to improve the rate of xp gained, I will give one beat for appropriately role playing the condition and a second for the mechanical resolution of the beat.
*We are going to use a modified system for group aspirations, in which I choose the aspirations (see below), and as they are approached or reached, all players will gain a personal beat.
*Despite the rules in the 1st Edition WtF game and in WtA games where two Werewolves mating is forbidden and only leads to something bad happening, this is not discussed in the 2E rulebook. I am house ruling that two Uratha can mate just like anyone else, but that it is simply far harder to conceive. I believe the initial purpose of these rules was to discourage undesirable X-rated gameplay, and to help explain why most characters arent born knowing about Uratha culture (ie, if both your parents were Uratha, your first transformation wouldnt be all that dramatic). I think this house rule simplifies the latter problem and I trust our players to be mature regarding the former.

*Spoiler: Knife Fighting Rules*
Show

Anticipate Attack (): Those trained in Special
Forces knife fighting know to move fast before incoming
attacks and in response to them. To do this requires a
level of anticipation and strategy even before a combat
begins. At this level, your character may substitute his
Weaponry score for his Composure when determining
his Initiative modifier. This is only during combat
situations in which your character is using an edged or
pointed weapon of Size 2 or under.


Advantageous Angle (): Your knife-wielder
knows how to make a feinted attack from the side or
rear in a way that grants him advantage. While normally
such attacks confer no bonuses, the character is aware
how to deceive an opponent into mounting a Defense
against an attack that isnt coming  and then stage an
attack from a different angle. The foes Defense is at 1
during such an attack. Drawback: This maneuver can
only be made every other turn.

Vital Attack (): Your character knows how to
target his attacks to vital organs and other vulnerabilities.
Attacks made with a knife have Armor Piercing 1,
and penalties to hit specific targets or body parts (see
Specified Targets, p.165 of the World of Darkness
Rulebook) are reduced by one



*Spoiler: My PBP Rules*
Show


*I expect every player to post about once a day (though exception will obviously be given when real life gets in the way, which it always does). If a player has not posted in more than a day, and the entire game is held up by what their character is going to do, I will take over for the player till they get back. Lastly, I reserve the right to boot a player if this becomes a chronic problem. I dont like doing this, but with so many players, the game can easily get bogged down if one or two of them is a repeat offender.
*As there are no real Game Sessions, IC gameplay will be broken into "Chapters" and "Scenes". A game session is equivalent to a "Scene", which will be composed of a number of movements of the story. 
*Beats will be allotted throughout each Scene, but also at the end of a Scene, like at the end of a Game Session. 
*XP can only be spent at the end of a Game Session.
*Extra beats will be given out at the end of a Chapter as appropriate
*Merits and equipment will be gained as appropriate without the expenditure of XP based on roleplaying. For example, if your character robs a bank, he will gain Resources without spending XP. 
*Beats will be given out both for completing and for taking sufficient steps towards completing an aspiration
*Please stick up for when you feel a character has a fulfilled an aspiration, I am only human and cannot remember every character's three aspirations at all times.


*Spoiler: James Malley*
Show

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Relatively tall and powerfully built, James' friends in high school always used to joke that he narrowly missed the 'action hero' appearance and ended up at 'big strong bad guy for the action hero to beat up' instead.  It's still more or less the case now; he's one of those unfortunate people who tends to be assumed to be a thug, though he's perfectly intelligent if not particularly scientifically inclined.  He has brownish blonde hair (which he cuts his roughly with scissors whenever it starts getting in his eyes and basically ignores otherwise) and grey eyes; his taste in fashion tends towards function (and low price tag) over form, so he's normally found in either light, easy-to-move-in sporty clothes or, in more inclement weather, sturdier trousers and coat.


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

James and his parents were a perfectly normal family in middle-class suburbia, living a bit outside Cheyenne. James' father was a factory worker, his mother a freelance editor (or a 'living spellcheck' as she called herself). It was all a nice, boring life, and had been ever since the couple had moved into their house some half-dozen years before James' birth. James was prone to flights of fancy, perhaps, talking to inanimate objects or things that weren't there at all, but it wasn't as though most children that age didn't have imaginary friends.

Then came one night in October, a week or so before James' eighth birthday. He remembers it very distinctly, because he was idly wondering what he was going to get for his birthday when the Visitor arrived.

The Visitor was a perfectly pleasant, unassuming man, who wondered if perhaps James' parents wouldn't mind him stopping by for dinner, and they didn't, of course, because he was a perfectly pleasant, unassuming man, and why wouldn't they offer him dinner? And if their son complained that his imaginary friends screamed when they saw the Visitor, well, he was prone to flights of fancy, after all, and he should go upstairs and stay in his room for being so rude.

It was after the Visitor left that James' parents started to talk. He was a strange man, an unfamiliar man, some sort of violent criminal, no doubt. James's father called the police, and the police officer came and took their statements and agreed that the Visitor was definitely some sort of vile individual who needed to be tracked down and captured as soon as possible. James' mother went next door and spoke to Mr Aimes, a grizzled, burly man who had three equally-burly sons and five shotguns between the four of them, and they all agreed that the Visitor needed to be stopped before he committed any more crimes.

James' parents left him alone that night, for the first time ever, storming out armed with nothing more than a kitchen knife and a handgun between them, joining the police officer and the Aimes' and various other people from the neighbourhood who agreed the Visitor had to be hunted down.

It wasn't until late the next morning when a different police officer arrived at James' house. It had been a bear, he said, though the police officer after him said it had been a gang of armed criminals. And the one after that muttered quietly and touched the cross around his neck and didn't say who it was at all. But whatever the case, the twenty-three people who'd gone after the Visitor that night died. And the Visitor himself was nowhere to be found. James was the only one who'd even seen him.

This...affected James, as one might expect. He was passed into the care of his grandmother, Gertrude, who had next to no idea how to look after a child in these modern times and settled for letting him use her computer (which she had no idea how to use anyway) when he wanted and telling him not to tell anyone all his claims about his parents being killed by an alien.

James took her advice to heart. All through school, his classmates thought of him as kind of intense, protective at times, and almost scarily dedicated to working out during gym class and outside of school. Most people new to the school pegged him as the school bully, all tough and strong and angry all the time, and were more than a little surprised at how gentle he could be sometimes.

No-one ever knew him as someone who spent his free time searching through conspiracy theories and avidly reading the correspondences of groups that argued about alien abductions and shared 'proof' of ghosts being real.

James' near-obssession with being 'strong' led him, unsurprisingly, into the world of sports and weight-lifting, and while he had no real interest in taking part as anything more than a hobby, his teachers nudged him towards coaching, basic first aid, and so on - something he found he quite enjoyed doing, appealing to his gentler, more protective side as it did - and eventually he found himself with a scholarship to study physical therapy. His grandmother complained mightily at the fact that the college was almost on the other side of the US, but as far as James was concerned, that was a plus. It got him further away from the memories of the Visitor and his parents.

But the summer after graduation, before he was due to move away, his life took an unexpected turn.

Like many of his classmates from high school, James had wheedled his grandmother into letting him sign up for a summer camp - two weeks away from homes, family, cellphones and so on.  And the first couple of days were...well, basically everything you would expect from letting a bunch of eighteen-year-olds do their own thing with only a very minimal amount of adult supervision.  It was - as far as he was concerned - great.

Then the dreams started.  He could never remember exactly what they were about, but he could remember the whispers that came after, telling him to abandon his friends, family, and everything else that made him...him.

He was fortunate.  The pack whose territory the camp was on had a Cahalith of their own, skilled enough at interpreting her dreams that they were able to predict James' First Change - it helped that one of their packmates was actually part of the staff for the summer camp - and make sure he didn't hurt anyone, and give him a very brief primer on what being a werewolf _meant_.  They managed to instil enough fear of his own nature in him, and the potential for carnage it could cause, that he agreed to work with them to let him get a more extended period of tuition.  He told his grandmother and friends that he'd been offered a part-time job working at the cafe on the same site as the summer camp, which was actually not entirely false - learning to control himself in the face of obnoxious customers (under the careful gaze of a couple of the pack) was as good a learning experience as any, albeit something of a trial by fire.  By the time he was set to head off to college, he (and his mentors) were fairly confident that he wouldn't do anything monumentally stupid.

It was at college that he joined the Storm Lords.  He'd been taught about the tribes, of course, but simply hadn't had the opportunity to join one in the crash course of Uratha life he'd been given back home.  But now he had plenty of time to dedicate to his new life.

It was this freedom to move around that led him to being asked (genuinely asked, albeit kinda pointedly) to move to New Bedford, a couple years into his degree.  The simple fact was that the protectorate he was in...didn't really _need_ him.  Other places did.  And New Bedford happened to have a college that offered a reasonable - and more importantly, part-time - education in sports therapy, which was something of a plus given that his grades had sort of slipped while he'd been focusing on the whole 'werewolf' thing.  So New Bedford it was.

He hadn't known until he got there that June, his old girlfriend from high school (and the summer camp) was also there, majoring in media studies.  In happier times, they'd have probably ended up back together within a couple weeks.  But James has done his best to keep her at arm's length, worried about what his...well, his _life_...would do to her.  June being an aspiring journalist - and more importantly someone who a) knew him enough to know that something weird had been going on with him ever since that summer camp and b) cared - she immediately started prodding him with questions about his sudden change in colleges.  So far she hasn't prodded too intently (probably mostly because, well, New Bedford kinda has bigger issues at the moment), but he's definitely worried that she might start connecting dots that would be better left untouched - to say nothing of his concern that she might actually get _hurt_.


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cahalith / Storm Lord

*Abilities*
Mental (3)
Int 2
Wit 2
Res 2

Physical (5; +4xp)
Str 4
Dex 2
Sta 3

Social (4)
Pre 4
Man 1
Com 2

*Skills*
Mental (11)
Medicine 3 [physiotherapy]
Occult 2
Academics 2
Investigation 2
Craft 1
Science 1

Physical (4)
Athletics 3 [weight-lifting] +1
Brawl 1

Social (7)
Expression 3 +1
Persuasion 1+1 [inspiration]
Socialise 1
Empathy 2

Renown:
Glory 1
Honour 1
Wisdom 1

Merits (10):
Hobbyist Clique (Occult) [2]
Moonkissed (+Expression, -Occult) [1]
Inspiring [3]
Sympathetic [2]
Strings of the Heart [2]
Fame 0 +1 

Gifts:
War Howl (Gibbous Moon 1)
The Story Is True (Knowledge/Glory)
Lead the Lesser Pack (Dominance/Wisdom)
Pack Awareness (Pack/Wisdom)

Rites (2, +2xp):
Hunting Ground [2]
Wellspring [2]

Blood: Challenger
Bone: Hedonist
Physical Touchstone: June
Spiritual Touchstone: The prophetic whispers of his Cahalith dreams, half-remembered in waking pushing him to abandon his human life entirely.
Kuruth Triggers: Territory

Aspirations:
- Integrate into the pack
- Find out something new about the supernatural
- Protect a human from a supernatural threat

(- Build reputation among the Storm Lords through his actions in New Bedford)

----------


## Bennosuke

Housekeeping: Please post below, reserving a spot to put all the information on your character (ie a link to your CS and to drop fluff). I will be posting dialogue in quotations and bold. If players want to reserve a color for their dialogue, I am okay with this, but it isn't something terribly important to me. 


*Spoiler: PC Character Boxes*
Show


*Spoiler: Blaze*
Show


Harmony: 6
Essence: 7/10
Willpower: 4/4
Health: [][][][][][][]
Beats/xp: 4/1  
XP Spent: 17
Tilts/Conditions: Swooning (Reveler), Siskur Dah (The Pure)
Aspirations
1. Create a talen
2. Reshape the resonance of the Death Locus
3. Make stronger spirit allies




*Spoiler: Bear's character box*
Show

Harmony: 6
Willpower: 5/5
Essence: 10/10
Health: [] [] [] [] [] [] []
Beats/EXP: 0/3
Tilts/Conditions: Swooning (Reveler), Siskur Dah (The Pure)
Aspirations:

-Convince packmates to train for the hunt
-Encourage pack unity, and improve teamwork among the Anchor Wolves.
-Combat and if possible bring down The Church of Daigon


*Spoiler: Kara St.Claire Stat Box*
Show


Harmony: 8
Willpower: 2/4
Essence: 7/10
Health: 7/7
Beats/EXP: 2/4
Tilts/Conditions: 
*Spoiler: Aspirations*
Show


Short Term 1: Better her relationship with the Reveler for the betterment of the Pack, the Reveler itself, and the band's career?
Short Term 2A: To find a way to deal with her traumatic dream-prophesies. 
       2B: To find out why Luna and her Lunes have taken such an interest in her. 
Long Term: To have the band become platinum-album Rock Legends.




*Spoiler: Jeremy*
Show

 Jeremy
Harmony: 7
Willpower: 5/5
Essence: 6/10
Health: [] [] [] [] [] [] []
Beats/EXP: 1/0
Conditions: Swooning (Reveler), Siskur Dah (The Pure)
#once per week, the basement Loci acts at twice it's level when Jeremy draws Essence from it (currently a level 1 locus)
Aspirations
- Elevate Bear to permanent pack alpha 
- Increase the renown and standing of our pack
- Make a Spirit Touchstone



*Spoiler: Joanna*
Show

 Joanna 
Harmony: 7
Willpower: 1/5
Essence: 8/10
Health: [] [] [] [] [] [] []
Beats/EXP: 1/1
Spent XP: 3
Conditions: Swooning (Reveler), Siskur Dah (The Pure)
Aspirations
1) 'Get Corey out of the Pure 
2) Find and deal with Brock Turner
3) Join the Iron Masters Tribe. 





This is a quick Spoiler that can be posted intermittently in IC posts, and should be updated in real time. This is an easy way to keep track of WP expenditure, gained beats, ect. I will be keeping track of things as well, but this will make my life A LOT EASIER.

*Pack Aspirations*
#Deal with the Pure Tribe
#Discover more about the Idigam
#Correct the damage to the Gauntlet caused by the Beshilu
# (Totem) Increase the number of Vineyards and music halls within the Pack's domain, to expand the domain of Reveler.

*Pack Ban*: Each Uratha must perform one hedonistic act per month, giving into their vices and throwing caution to the wind. This can include a particularly debased stage act, that a conservative public member may consider "inappropriate or pornographic". 

*Spoiler: Pack Shared Resources:*
Show


-Safe Place OOO
-Allies O

Totem shared Resources
-Expression O
-Athletics O
-Fame O

----------


## Thundercracker

Posting to reserve a spot.
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1559099


Physical description:
*Spoiler*
Show

Blaze is about 5'8" with sandy brown hair and skin which was probably fair at one point but has been bronzed by the sun.  His hair falls to just below his ears, giving him an unruly quality.  He is usually clean shaven, but this varies depending on how much time he happens to put into his physical appearance and grooming on any given day.  He works out off and on, and probably could be in better shape than he is.  In the cool Maine climate, he's often wearing workboots, jeans, and a flannel shirt.  The smell of cannabis is almost perpetually clinging to him, he spends almost all of his spare cash on either weed or various smoking paraphernalia, leaving very little for anything else.


Background info: *Spoiler*
Show

Blaze is a talented coder and IT infrastructure guru, but he only takes odd freelance jobs here and there, earning just enough to get by on a subsistence level.  (more to come)


Blaze on: 
*Spoiler*
Show

Juno - Blaze sees Juno as a lost soul clinging to the group for some sense of stability, at least as much stability as a traveling rock band can offer.  As such, he tries to make sure she's taken care of, mostly by watching out for her.  He knows she's a big girl and can take care of herself but he's always willing to lend an ear (or a blunt) when the situation calls for it.   
Bear - Blaze takes his cues from Bear, rarely disagreeing with his opinions, except when it comes to the supernatural or computers.  Content to let the lead guitarist have his glory, Blaze is content input on the existing songs rather than try to take the band in entirely new directions.  
Kara st. Claire - On one hand, Blaze thinks Kara spends a bit too much time looking for approval on social media rather than from the people who actually count, but he'd never vocalize this sentiment.  On the other, he doesn't want to burst her bubble by telling her all about the things he's seen or the spirits have conveyed to him.  He mostly just sits back and enjoys the ride that is Kara.  After all, you can't help but like the girl, and Blaze counts her as someone he can always talk to about anything.
Iago - 
Solomon - If Kara's not serious enough, Solomon's way too f'ing serious.  Sometimes he just needs to chill out and take a step back.  Blaze tries to nudge him in this direction, but more often than not finds himself rebuffed.  That doesn't stop him from trying though.  
The road - Blaze lives up to his nickname on the road, cracking a window in the back of the Winnebago for a little inhalation followed by copious amounts of junk food and maybe a nap.  Makes the long drives go quicker.
Before the gig - Blaze likes to check the venue prior to gigs, make sure there's nothing wonky going on.  That's kind of his job, after all.
During the gig - Blaze takes his role as timekeeper very seriously.  Nothing fancy, very little improvisation during a show, just keep the beat and feed off the crowd.
After the gig - Blaze will usually hang back at the afterparties, watching out for everyone else and making sure the rest of the band doesn't get into trouble.  Occasionally he'll try to get laid or if he's really upset about something he'll have a few too many drinks, but most of the time he's pretty mellowed out.
Having a jam - If Blaze is on point during gigs, he's the complete opposite when having a jam.  He'll improvise and try out all kinds of new things during jam sessions, and if they work out he'll practice incessantly before he feels comfortable incorporating any of them into an actual show. 
Writing music - Blaze is always muttering lyrics or drumming beats in his head.  He may have a thousand ideas of which only one or two are worth anything, but he makes it a habit to get through the 999 bad ones as quickly as possible.  

On the Hunt
On Luna - Spent a long time questioning why?  Then just decided to roll with it, and figured I've got this thing for a reason, might as well make the best of it.
On the Oaths - don't mess with these, they're there for a reason.
On the Pack - These guys keep me sane, don't know what I'd do without them.  Probably go crazy and then who knows?
On the Pure

----------


## Erulasto

Kara St.Claire

Character Sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1542740

Character Picture: https://ibb.co/dQaRGx

*Spoiler: Connection with Solo*
Show


Solomon, like most Iraka, has stalked each member of his pack at one point or another. They find it difficult to switch off the hunting instincts, particularly those who revere Hikaon-Ur. This is not done with any intent of malice or harm, quite the opposite. Solomon wants to detect any weakness in his pack, so he might protect them from themselves. He has occasional guilty thoughts about killing all of them, and everything else. He tells himself this is part of the gift and curse of Mother Moon for the Iraka. He tells himself he can use this knowledge to prevent anyone else who had divined the most effective way to stalk his friends.
Of these protective stalking it was Kara who left the greatest impression, in that she was the cause for greatest concern. She is a dreamer, rooted in practicalities and far too human. All admirable traits, but ones making her easy prey. So occasionally, when Kara is away from the city streets, she has a shadowy protector. From this vantage he has come to admire Kara greatly, for she is beautiful in all the ways that he is not.
Kara lives firmly in the now - her interest in history extending only to the world of Music. Her head is usually in the clouds, or her nose buried in her phone (or a notebook with furiously scribbled lyrics and musical notes). She gushes over the latest technological toys, and how many twitter followers she has (her handle is @KaraStClaire). She's always trying to snap candid pics of her 'family' to show the internet and show off the band she is fiercely proud of. 
Sometimes the dreams that are common to Cahalith are quite traumatic, and she's developed a tendency to sleep in little cat naps wherever and whenever she has the time. Suffice it to say, the obligatory 'just-waking-up' selfies are some of her most common. 
Since she's always got a tune in her head distracting her, she's not always the most perceptive of the Pack. As such, it's not likely she's really aware when Solomon stalks her - even if she may be aware that he does. She certainly doesn't mind if she does know - she's got a remarkably lax concept of personal boundaries when it comes to her Pack mates (She's not above creeping into the bathroom and snapping surprise photos with a gleeful cackle), or just flopping down and sprawling across them if they're lounging around. 
In the case of Solomon specifically, she feels a strange kinship to him as far as the spark of music goes. She's nowhere sneaky enough to not have the Irraka not notice, but sometimes she likes to just sit and listen to him practice his instrument.....and sometimes, if she thinks he's having a rough day, she likes to sing to him. If asked, she just flashes a lopsided grin and says "Music soothes the Savage Beast."



*Spoiler: Connection with Blaze*
Show


Blazes connection to the pack actually came through Kara. Despite his stoner reputation, Blaze is up to date on all the latest technological advancements and actually knows his way around some computer code. A friend of a friend introduced them and Blaze helped Kara optimize some of her social networking and media. Wasnt long before he found out she sang, and the band was in need of a drummer. The rest, as they say, is history.
Kara is a social butterfly. She's at home among many different cliques and Social circles. She was even an occasional visitor to the stoners that hung around the school track and field bleachers after classes. It's through there that she met her tech guru. 
Kara is a whiz at social media, photo editing, and knows how to work all the new toys. But her expertise stops at reinstalling an OS or basic behind the scenes maintenance. 
When Blaze offered to "pimp her processor" she paid him back some of the dankest of bud.
Now, she sometimes gets him to be her camera man when she needs a 'hands free selfie, or to set up her tech. 
She still knows where to get the dankest of bud. Being pack mates with a social butterfly has it's perks.
Also....Blaze is the only one she lets get away with calling her a social media whore.



*Spoiler: Connection to Iago*
Show


There is a saying that someone very wise once said. It claims that it takes a dork to free a dork. Or something. 
Kara met Iago when she volunteered to be a case study in one of his early psych classes (or if psych wasn't the direction he was going we can fine tune this somehow) after another one of Iago's classmates suggested her (for a project about narcissism and hedonism). The suggestion was supposed to be meant as an insult, but Kara owned it and the project was so insightful it got Iago the top mark in the class.
As they got to know each other across the interviews for the project, she dug her way past his stiff exterior and discovered his melodramatic dorkiness. Kara capitalizes on this knowledge by constantly goading him to cut loose, be loose and maybe "find yourself a hookup at our next show, it's great for stress relief."
She likes snapping random photos of Iago. The one of him with a waffle hanging out of his mouth got over 40k likes!
Iago likes Kara. He certainly has feelings for her. However, he's unsure of what exact type of feelings. Emotions tend to get in the way of the task at hand, so he always tried to kept his in check. Iago does remember the day they met and the metaphorical storm her personality brought over his admittedly dull life. He also has the occasional suspicion that she was a key component on the event that The People refer to as his "First change". Then again, maybe it was the stress, maybe it was the pressure, maybe it was the result of the occasional experiments he performed on his own psyche. Iago would've liked to delve further on research, but alas, there's things to be done first.
Iago and Kara's relations are based in mock-fighting, trolling and teasing. Where Juno actually punched Kara, Iago would have pressed his palm over her face, then firmly pushed her off the bathroom up to optimal distance for slam-door-near-face effect, all while maintaining a perfect deadpan expression. While Bear acts more as an enabler of her antics, Iago prefers to play the spoilsport, but they probably have some hobbies or media in common they occasionally geek about. And probably some kind of verbal or non-verbal code to signal each other to "Not. Now.   ".



*Spoiler: Connection with Juno*
Show


Juno initially hated Kara. She's not sure if this was/still is reciprocal... but she did give Kara a black eye the first time a #bathroom selfie was taken at Juno's expense so to say there was a little tension between the two was an understatement. Because most of her brothers were a-holes (the jury's still out on Bear who is a technical bro) she doesn't quite understand that Kara's teasing is affectionate and she is blind/tone deaf to Kara's love of social media and technology. Also, while she may not be the biggest slob among the group, she frequently takes any opportunity to chide Kara for anything she considers slovenly. On the other hand, she can't stay mad at Kara unless she "creeps on her in the bathroom again" for too very long and doesn't give her any crap for her esoteric song writing habits as long as Kara doesn't leave a mess lying around.
She knows that Juno had a hard upbringing with rigid demands set on her by her family. She knows that her own lackadaisical approach to life can be a hard pill to swallow for some people - and that some people aren't keen on her distinct lack of personal boundaries. Despite this self-awareness, Kara isn't the type to change who she is to conform to the image someone else has of her. She didn't hold it against Juno when she punched her in the face for too long, and she genuinely likes Juno - even if there are some seriously tense moments between the two of them. Kara has cut back on the bathroom selfies, and other things that Juno considers invasive - but that doesn't mean all is paradise. She balances out these good deeds by leaving her underwear around in conspicuous places - including on Juno's door handle, and the most unusual places she's left them were on the ceiling fan in the kitchen and in the small basket for keys just inside the door. 
It's done tongue in cheek - she enjoys irritating Juno, but she's never outwardly spiteful or mean.
And she's the first to offer to help wash dishes after a meal....if Juno is the one who cooked.
And like all the members of her Pack, she'll stick up for them against outside threats without a second thought. She also enjoys recounting the tales of Juno's exploits putting down grabby handed individuals in the bar. She is a storyteller...after all.



*Spoiler: Connection to Bear*
Show


Bear has mixed feelings about Kara. He has a lot of fun with her, but worries that she doesn't take the pack's duties seriously enough. He's occasionally tried to nudge her towards indulging in the wolf a little more, listening to the call, but doesn't push hard.
On the stage, he likes to help Kara set up for big scenes, holding her high in the air while she's finishing off a big vocal segment for instance.
Bear's a little protective of everyone in the pack, but Kara has him concerned in particular. If in a scene that might get a little rough, and he's not already occupied with Ciara, he'll often find some excuse to stand near her. He's been known to glare over her shoulder at people he has a bad feeling about approaching.
Whether many of the Pack are cognizant of it, part of the relaxed front Kara seems to have regarding the more....furry side of her nature is actually the result of a rather deep-rooted fear she has about it. Her first change - something she is uncharacteristically loathe to discuss - along with the inclusion of the disturbing, traumatic dreams of prophesy and insight that Luna gifts to her scare her. She does acknowledge her responsibilities as a Cahalith and a Uratha, despite her misgivings, but if Bear detects that she's not always behaving like she's taking it as seriously as she should? It's likely she had a bad dream that rattled her.
But Kara 'Sunshine' St.Claire always puts on a smile.
Bear and Ciara? Yeah....she 'ships' that hard.
She loves the big, protective Rahu and enjoys how easy it is for him to toss her around or pick her up, and his tendency to glower at the people he thinks are getting to close to her. She's poked at him sometimes to try throwing her at the Pack's enemies sometimes, but so far she hasn't convinced him to give it a shot. She also appreciates his grandstanding with guitar solos, and while he sets her up for big vocal finishes, she often tries to return the favor by letting him shred like the monster he is. 
She tries to keep a wonderful relationship with Ciara, and often tries to have girl talks with her. Kara rather vocally has proclaimed that even if she's not the maid of honor, she wants to at LEAST throw Ciara her bachelorette party.



*Spoiler: 'Kara On' Answers*
Show


Kara on Tour

*Kara on the Road*
Whats worse than a social media darling with no concept of personal boundaries? A _Uratha_ social media darling with no concept of personal boundaries on a _tour bus_. When Kara isnt listening to an iPod, head bobbing away while she scribbles furiously in a notebook, shes sprawled across whatever surface (or Pack Mate) she can find and napping. When shes in a particularly playful or troublesome mood, she has been known to moon passing cars, or in a couple instances when she had had a few too many drinks on the road she actually flashed a few passing cars if the drivers caught her fancy. Its a given that everyone in the Pack has seen her in various states of undress more than once. 

*Kara before the Gig*
The singing starts before theyre even on stage, most of the time. Kara is warming up her vocal chords for a good hour before, and usually runs the gamut from simple chord progressions, to lullabies, to her own versions of Top 40 hit songs. It is downright uncanny how Kara seems to have the lyrics to _so many_ songs memorized. If shes feeling particularly like a Diva, she demands a karaoke machine in their green room for before the gig, and sometimes for during the afterparty. 

*Kara during the Gig*
Kara is incredibly focused on the show theyre putting on. She rarely drinks a lot or partakes in any illicit substances before she has to go on. She likes being in her right mind when she performs. She gets her own high from the music, and the longer the band plays the more she seems to lose herself in the music and the moment  often eyes closes, hands gripping the mic tightly, body swaying to the music. This may be the most focused the rest of the Pack has ever seen her. 

*Kara after the Gig*
Kara _loves_ the after party. She doesnt get trashy and white-girl wasted all the time, but she does cut loose quite a bit. Its like an adrenaline dump after the high of the show. She enjoys meeting fans, and one of her favorite things to do is to get a karaoke machine up and running and invite some of the VIP fans to sing duets with her. Shes also an incredibly dutiful hostess, regardless of her own methods of cutting lose, and she works the crowd and the Pack to make sure everyone is enjoying themselves. Sometimes she tries to play matchmaker and set some of the band-mates up with interested groupies. But she actively tries to steer interested parties away from Bear. Shes got Ciaras back. #SisterfromanotherMister!

*Kara having a Jam*
Kara loves jamming. The spontenaity appeals to the wildness in her heart. If someone is playing on their own, or just strumming along, shell jump in and join them  unless they want to be alone and shoe her away, but that doesnt always work. 

*Kara writing Music*
Kara doesnt go anywhere without her notebook, which is filled to the brim with scribbled lyrics and an assortment of half-finished notes and chords. She loves to write music, and does so with a single-mindedness that borders on strange madness. Shes always down to help her family with their own writing if they want it. 

Kara on being Forsaken

*Kara on the Hunt*
The Hunt is exhilarating, and Kara feels like a part of her soul is finally free to do what it was always meant to do, despite her ties to the human world. She is, ultimately, afraid of truly letting go of the human world and letting herself experience the wonders of the Wild that pulses in her veins and beats in her heart. 

*Kara on Luna*
Kara cant help but love Luna  even as a secret part of her _hates_ Luna. Luna and her Umia are both a great source of strength and inspiration for Kara, but also her greatest madness for it is these Moon-Spirits that torment her in her sleep with prophetic dreams both terrible and wondrous. 

*Kara on the Oaths*
The Oaths are what keeps the world she is now part of sane  and given what she sees when she closes her eyes and falls into a fitful sleep, she clings to whatever sanity she can. Objectively, she understands why each of the Oaths exist.

*Kara on the Pack*
Her own parents are long gone and she was an only child. Without having a _normal_ childhood foundation to build upon, Kara was destined to be a substantially different young woman. But now? She had something better than family. She had a Pack. 

*Kara on the Pure*
When the madness of Luna is high in her veins, her passions are burning in her lungs and she wants to scream and to tear her clothes of and run through the woods with a howl on her lips, a secret shameful part of her rears its head at a moment of weakness and she remembers that the Pure have shunned the Spirits and she wondersmaybe, just maybe.they could help keep the horrible nightmares that are Lunas gift to her at bay. But that would mean leaving her Pack..and she wouldnt do that. Would she?



*Spoiler: Kara St.Claire Stat Box*
Show


Harmony: 8
Willpower: 3/4
Essence: 9/10
Health: 7/7
Beats/EXP: 2/1
Tilts/Conditions: Steadfast
*Spoiler: Aspirations*
Show


Short Term 1: Better her relationship with the Reveler for the betterment of the Pack, the Reveler itself, and the band's career?
Short Term 2A: To find a way to deal with her traumatic dream-prophesies. 
       2B: To find out why Luna and her Lunes have taken such an interest in her. 
Long Term: To have the band become platinum-album Rock Legends.

----------


## Daishain

Quick post while I have time, some details missing.




> John "Bear" Vanders
> 
> CS: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1548558
> 
> *Spoiler: Bear and Juno*
> Show
> 
> Bear met Juno at a pack gathering a long time ago. They were both young, but he sensed that something was wrong there. But he did not see anything that could be done, and so he did nothing, to his regret.
> 
> ...

----------


## Erulasto

Happy New Year, folks!

----------


## Bennosuke

Happy New Years everyone! I am distributing every PC a Beat to ring in the New Year. May everyone's upcoming be better than the last.

----------


## Thundercracker

There are two main reasons why my posting rate is slower here:
1. I dont know the setting very well, so sometimes Im not aware of all my options.
2. This is a more consensus oriented game, with this being a pack and my character wanting everyone to get along, so Im more likely to defer to someone else, which relies on other ppls posting rates as well as my own.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the heads up. Please let me know if you have any further ideas for how I can keep things moving.

----------


## Thundercracker

Oh, is that where the Tannis root is?  Well worst case we can scout it out first.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, sorry if that was not clear.

EDIT: @Daishain: So apparently your IC post went in right before mine and I didn't get the usual flag saying a new post has been entered. Sorry my post did not reflect or respond to yours.

----------


## Bennosuke

Solomon's Wits + survival (5d10)[*2*][*4*][*2*][*10*][*9*](27) and 10 again (5d10)[*4*][*7*][*9*][*7*][*10*](37)

Beshilu perception (7d10)[*5*][*2*][*8*][*10*][*7*][*9*][*4*](45)

----------


## Daishain

Spending a willpower to try and add to that sad brawl roll.

Wp (3d10)[*9*][*3*][*3*](15)
Nine again (3d10)[*2*][*5*][*6*](13)

Well at least that brings us up to matching the rats

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Ladorak Round two (8d10)[*9*][*1*][*5*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*4*][*4*](32) and 10 again (8d10)[*1*][*9*][*6*][*4*][*5*][*3*][*9*][*6*](43)

Rolling for Beshilu (12d10)[*5*][*1*][*6*][*10*][*2*][*3*][*1*][*7*][*9*][*1*][*3*][*7*](55)

----------


## Erulasto

Welcome  back, friends!

----------


## Bennosuke

Welcome back everyone. I am gluing myself to my computer today to get everything rolling. I will be sending out email/PMs to everyone to try to get players back as soon as possible. We will have to see if we lost anyone, so please bear with me and I hope you guys are as anxious to get back into it as I am!

----------


## Thundercracker

I am here.  TC

----------


## Bennosuke

Welcome back, glad you are "here". I'll spare you the pending PM.

----------


## Bennosuke

Daishain had a great idea, to create a Discord server that could be used as an alternative means of communication if/when the forum is not operational (hopefully this won't happen again anytime soon). 

So here is my link to the dedicated discord server

----------


## Thundercracker

I'm going to assume Blaze brought a backpack, because they were specifically going to harvest some reagents and it'd be silly to depart without some way of carrying them.

----------


## Bennosuke

I assumed he had brought something, I just wanted to have an idea of what. Sounds good!

----------


## Bennosuke

And because I'm terrible at planning, a double post (7d10)[*1*][*2*][*7*][*6*][*5*][*4*][*3*](28)

----------


## Bennosuke

And even worse, because Solomon's Stealth roll was bad. Spending a WP for 3d10 (3d10)[*3*][*3*][*2*](8)


EDIT: I'm sorry, but my luck for Solomon was absolutely awful. Bear's rolls were great but Solomon's was not.

----------


## Daishain

Wow, okay then. At least Bear rolled decently on his rescue attempt.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: To be clear, I'm good with the backpack. You can assume Blaze can work uninhibited. I was kinda waiting for you to post something saying "Blaze gathers all the roots he can" or conversely, "Blaze only gathers a few roots for now, leaving the rest to continue growing", or whatever.

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC: To be clear, I'm good with the backpack. You can assume Blaze can work uninhibited. I was kinda waiting for you to post something saying "Blaze gathers all the roots he can" or conversely, "Blaze only gathers a few roots for now, leaving the rest to continue growing", or whatever.


Hes going to grab as much as he can.  They can grow more later in a place thats not infested with belishu.

----------


## Thundercracker

I dont have a plan.  I say we get this stuff back to base and start making some weapons and whatnot.  And separate out the seeds so we can plant another garden just in case we need more later.

----------


## Erulasto

> I dont have a plan.  I say we get this stuff back to base and start making some weapons and whatnot.  And separate out the seeds so we can plant another garden just in case we need more later.


I like the idea of having our own little garden in the warehouse. It'd let us grow and harvest a lot of herbs and stuff we might need one day for rituals or banes. 

Also...earn some extra dots of resource for the Pack by getting a little grow-op going on. Hehe

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm going to move the pack back to base for continued discussion with only two replies to the question about what to do next, both saying go bck to the factory. IC post coming now.

----------


## Bennosuke

For those who may have missed it, I want to invite you to join our Discord server, which can be used for OOC and casual communications as needed!

So here is my link to the dedicated discord server

----------


## Erulasto

> For those who may have missed it, I want to invite you to join our Discord server, which can be used for OOC and casual communications as needed!
> 
> So here is my link to the dedicated discord server


I keep getting a message that the invite is invalid. Stupid discord. Hehe I'm troubleshooting.

----------


## Bennosuke

I've created a new link in case the old one expired or whatever.

----------


## Thundercracker

To refresh my memory, gathras were to let the computer spirit have access to internet etc, and plant a garden.  Did I miss anything?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delayed response. 

My bad in that Blaze has fulfilled his Gathra to the computer spirit, but yes the other is to plant a new "garden" for the Tannis root. This is actually something that may be beneficial for the Anchor Wolves, as the Beshilu and the Plague spirit seem to steer clear of the plant.

EDIT: Not posting IC to let others respond (as there isn't really anything for me to add ATM)

----------


## Erulasto

10 Again for Kara's reaching through the Gauntlet.

(1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Thundercracker

Let me know when Blaze reaches the locus, since that is his destination.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm sorry in case I am misunderstanding. The locus is at the dock. Blaze and the others came from the locus and were passed by Kara who is now at the locus. I think you can assume Blaze can get back there in a negligible amount of time.

EDIT: @ERULASTO: not that it really matters, but Kara's Harmony is actually 8 right now! The roll's math should have been 10- Harmony (8) + Locus (2) + Modifier for crossing into the shadow during the day (-2)=2d10. Kara's first dice was an 8 so she still crosses over.

----------


## Bennosuke

Just some rolls (2d10)[*7*][*8*](15)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Bear's 10 agains [roll0]

----------


## Bennosuke

:Small Furious:  :Small Furious:  :Small Furious:  :Small Furious: 

Okay, seriously don't know what is going on here. Trying again (4d10)[*9*][*6*][*2*][*9*](26)

----------


## Thundercracker

Not spending essence, whats the roll?

----------


## Thundercracker

Crossing over: (3d10)[*3*][*3*][*5*](11)

10 again; (3d10)[*4*][*5*][*3*](12)

Edit: looks like Blaze is staying put.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC and Ladorak: Could spend a WP for 3 extra dice on this roll. Alternatively, Blaze can just try Reaching again. I won't make you keep rerolling till you get a success, he will just show up "Late" relative to those who succeed on their first roll.

----------


## Daishain

I think bear's wise enough to believe such visions normally at least. But is it a vision or just the LSD is what he would have to be wondering right now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thats fine. I think we are essentially waiting on Bears reply to move things forward.

----------


## Erulasto

Hey folks. We've just been notified of a few COVID-19 patients coming in to our ER tonight. Given the circumstances, I won't be able to make a post tonight. I will have a post up ASAP later today when my shift ends. 

Thanks!

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delays. It looks like based on posting it's time to move things along. So I am going to call an end to the scene here. I will update this post with XP distribution shortly as I run through the aspirations ect. 

Thank you for the patience. I hope everyone is safe, healthy, and not going out of their minds. These are very strange times, and I hope these games can be a source of amusement, friendship, or at the very least distraction during it all. Please PM me if you need time away or if there is anything I/we an help with.

EDIT: 
As always please feel free to advocate for beats I may have missed, or WP that should have been gained as part of the Bone and Shadow Anchors.


As always, all players gain one beat for completing the scene. A prior beat was distributed for killing Silent Fang and learning more about the Harbor Wolves so I am not awarding one yet. The players all get 2 beats towards securing their territory as part of the Hisil raid that led to a number of Beshilu being killed and a bunch of Tannis root being obtained. This distributes a total of three beats. 

*Blaze: Already awarded a beat for making the computer spirit his second touchstone. While he never really got around to it, I will give Blaze an additional beat for hacking. This gives Blaze 4 beats, putting him at 3 beats and 3 xp
*Bear: I'll give Bear a beat for pack unity as part of the coordinated assaults they executed against SIlent Fang, and the Beshilu at the Harbor Wolves property. Please consider updating your Aspirations. Bear gets a total of four beats, putting him at 1 beat and 5 xp. 
*Kara: Kara gains an additional beat for using her acid trip to find out more about the Lune prophecies. SHe gains a total of 4 beats for 2 beats and 2 xp
*Solomon: Solomon gains an additional beat towards looting the trove for killing Silent Fang. This aspiration is resolved and needs to be replaced. Solomon gains a total of 4 beats as well, placing him at 3 beats and 1xp

IC post coming shortly. Let me know if you are spending XP or updating Aspirations!

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the double post, but we are actually closing out Act 2 as well and starting Act 3 as we are nearing the end of the first story arch and preparing for the final showdown with The Beshilu and their master. So I am going to refill everyone's WP and Essence, and everyone gains one additional beat. All conditions are lost. This will be reflected in the Character Boxes

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze will have spent some time to purify the locus.  Not sure of the roll though as Im afb.

----------


## Erulasto

Hello from the front lines! 

I apologize for the delay in posting the last couple days. I've been working so much OT to help staff our ER during this crazy time. I've actually got the night off - finally - and am trying to get caught up.

----------


## Erulasto

Ten Again! 

(1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: Blaze can use his Resonance Shaper merit, which requires an extended action with Manipulation + Occult, but he gets the 9 again for this I believe. Blaze has made one go at this already, banking only 2 successes. He needs a total of 10 successes. 

Also, a while back I think we discussed Blaze purchasing a dot of Academics but we never "went through with the transaction". Let me know if you want to make any XP expenditure. 

@Erulasto: Hope you are getting some rest and are feeling better.

----------


## Erulasto

I've been in and out of sleep all night. Feeling totally dead on my feet. Pulled so many long shifts the last few days. Ugh.

By my count, that beat you just gave me moves Kara to 4 beats and 2 experience.

----------


## Bennosuke

Correct, I've already updated her character box with the beat at the front of the OOC thread.

----------


## Erulasto

> Correct, I've already updated her character box with the beat at the front of the OOC thread.


I've updated it on my end too! 

Getting to the point where I might soon look at spending some of that sweet, sweet experience!

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC: Blaze can use his Resonance Shaper merit, which requires an extended action with Manipulation + Occult, but he gets the 9 again for this I believe. Blaze has made one go at this already, banking only 2 successes. He needs a total of 10 successes. 
> 
> Also, a while back I think we discussed Blaze purchasing a dot of Academics but we never "went through with the transaction". Let me know if you want to make any XP expenditure. 
> 
> @Erulasto: Hope you are getting some rest and are feeling better.


Oh I thought we did, if not let's do that.  I'm still trying to save up for the fetish rite which is four dots, so that'll be the next purchase after the first dot of academics.

Resonance Shaper to purify the (golf course?) locus.  I've got access to the book again so it looks like I can make one roll per day for a locus, let me know if I can make some more rolls this week.
(6d10)[*7*][*10*][*3*][*7*][*6*][*10*](43)
10 again: (6d10)[*5*][*6*][*10*][*2*][*8*][*1*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok, two XP spent to gain a dot of academics. However, Blaze also gains a beat towards his aspiration of purifying the locus leaving him with 0 beats and 3xp. Updated on your character box. 

You are correct regarding 1 roll a day, so yes you can work on it daily. I count two more successes, leaving Blaze with 4/10 successes. Let me know if you want to spend a WP for 3 extra dice.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Ok, two XP spent to gain a dot of academics. However, Blaze also gains a beat towards his aspiration of purifying the locus leaving him with 0 beats and 3xp. Updated on your character box. 
> 
> You are correct regarding 1 roll a day, so yes you can work on it daily. I count two more successes, leaving Blaze with 4/10 successes. Let me know if you want to spend a WP for 3 extra dice.


(6d10)[*5*][*5*][*2*][*9*][*6*][*4*](31)
9again: (6d10)[*10*][*10*][*2*][*2*][*7*][*9*](40)
(6d10)[*10*][*1*][*2*][*5*][*7*][*9*](34)
9again: (6d10)[*5*][*5*][*4*][*1*][*6*][*5*](26)
(6d10)[*4*][*1*][*8*][*9*][*8*][*6*](36)
9again: (6d10)[*3*][*2*][*10*][*5*][*10*][*6*](36)
(6d10)[*9*][*9*][*5*][*10*][*10*][*1*](44)
9again: (6d10)[*9*][*10*][*2*][*10*][*4*][*9*](44)
(6d10)[*9*][*8*][*3*][*3*][*9*][*9*](41)
9again: (6d10)[*7*][*3*][*9*][*5*][*1*][*6*](31)
(6d10)[*10*][*4*][*8*][*9*][*8*][*7*](46)
9again: (6d10)[*5*][*7*][*6*][*9*][*7*][*5*](39)

Edit: looks like three more days and its done.  Blaze will then free up to start working on the garden and whatever else needs to be done (did we want to purify something else?)

----------


## Bennosuke

Just keep in mind you have to state when Blaze is going to make time for this. You could also still spend a WP for a few extra days to expedite the process.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Just keep in mind you have to state when Blaze is going to make time for this. You could also still spend a WP for a few extra days to expedite the process.


Is there anything competing for his time tho?  Making the garden I guess but theres still three full days for that.. helping make weapons and stuff perhaps?

----------


## Bennosuke

*@TC*: Nope, but in game time, the group seems to pretty much go from one mission to the next without anytime for stopping. The only reason there was a chance to make that roll was because I basically said "we are ending the scene here" and all the characters are going to take time to accomplish other tasks. 

This is not meant to be judgmental, as especially with PBP games, it gets easy to forget about things that happened earlier in the game, and to get focused on just moving on to the next thing. I simply wanted to point out that making the rolls in advance won't mean that Blaze accomplishes the task without making the time to actually perform the cleansing.

*@Daishain:* Any chance you want to spend XP or update any of your aspirations? Also, in regards to what Bear could do... maybe investigate the Gang scene? Or do something towards your Aspirations. 

*@All:* So we are getting a little time warpy. I will post separate vingettes for each character's interim goals, as well as a larger group meeting which Ladorak started and Daishain joined. Please feel free to bring your character into the larger scene as well.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze will spend the extra time he has getting to know the computer spirit, in the evening anyway.  By day he'll be preparing the garden for the Tanis root.

----------


## Bennosuke

That's fine, but would you still bring Blaze into the IC scene with the other players?

----------


## Daishain

Any suggestions on a Gathra for Immovable Hunter?

----------


## Thundercracker

How does one actually go about destroying a spirit like this?  Do enough damage in either real world or hisil?  What are its modes of escape and how can we stop it from running, or will it even run to preserve itself?

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze has never taken down a spirit like this before, but he is very knowledgeable about spirits in general, and has learned much from his Auspice and Tribe. Please give me Int + Occult + specialty bonus + 2

----------


## Thundercracker

> Blaze has never taken down a spirit like this before, but he is very knowledgeable about spirits in general, and has learned much from his Auspice and Tribe. Please give me Int + Occult + specialty bonus + 2


int 4 + occult 4 + spec 1 + 2 =(11d10)[*7*][*2*][*8*][*1*][*8*][*7*][*2*][*2*][*2*][*5*][*3*](47)
9 again: (11d10)[*10*][*2*][*1*][*7*][*9*][*2*][*7*][*3*][*4*][*1*][*3*](49)

That's a lot of dice for 2 successes.  Guess we're all gonna die.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol, that was impressively bad luck. 

Blaze is certain that if they can force contact between the bane concoction and the plague spirit it will suffer grievous wounds, which can be enhanced by using a weapon. He also knows that if they fight the spirit in The Hisil it will be more powerful, but will be basically unable to escape them, where as it can more easily escape to the Hisil if they fight it In the Flesh. 

Lastly, Blaze has heard rumors of how hard it can be to kill a spirit, and sometimes a defeated spirit is able to come back after a long dormancy if it is not "killed to death".

----------


## Bennosuke

COVID is a weird virus. Stay safe! (6d10)[*5*][*10*][*10*][*9*][*1*][*6*](41)

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, my apologies but today was my long call in the ICU, and I am simply blown out of the water. I will endeavor to post tomorrow and apologies for the delay!

----------


## Thundercracker

Is there anything else that needs doing except loading up the lavender?  I guess we need to decide which locus to use, and how this whole thing is going to go down.

----------


## Daishain

Honestly I don't think that the pack has the resources to just buy that many lavender flowers on short notice, even if they're available. To cover a field? We're talking tens of thousands of blooms, each of which would cost a couple bucks if bought from a flower store.

----------


## Bennosuke

:Small Frown:  I'm sorry, but I must be a little lost as well then. Can someone describe the pack's unifying plan/strategy for me.

And while Bear, Solomon and Kara go lavender hunting, what is Blaze doing? I guess someone from the search party, please give me an Int + Survival or maybe Wits + Occult?

Sorry, my brain is a little fried after this week. Also, I managed to lose my wedding ring while walking the dog today... so not too happy about that. My wife is totally cool about it, but I'm pretty pissed.

----------


## Thundercracker

If theres nothing else for Blaze to be doing, hell help prep weapons.  We did the hunting ground rituals already so we get a nice bonus on chases.  

Not sure what else he could be doing tbh.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: So... I can't see this being something worth really rolling for (though if you have any ideas...), and I'm not honestly certain how to turn it into a "dramatic scene". Do you want to play it out either with some sort of interaction with one of the wolf blooded, or with the computer spirit, as a chance to flesh out some relationships???

@All: I'm still holding off on responding. I assume everyone is busy with the holidays, and COVID and everything that comes with it, but please bop me on the head if I need to step in.

----------


## Thundercracker

What about that giant bird spirit hanging around the locus near our hideout, what was his name?  Flaps With Pride or something?

Blaze go could chat with him and let him know the big bad is coming, see if he'll help us out.

----------


## Bennosuke

King Sky Hunter? Sounds like an interesting idea...

And wait, the others are going out in wolf form in broad daylight hunting for fields of lavender? I guess the roll says it all.

----------


## Thundercracker

> King Sky Hunter? Sounds like an interesting idea...
> 
> And wait, the others are going out in wolf form in broad daylight hunting for fields of lavender? I guess the roll says it all.


Yes, King Sky Hunter.  Blaze is going to go have a chat with him.

----------


## Bennosuke

FYI, I try to keep an updated list and description of the NPCs at the front of this thread.

----------


## Thundercracker

> FYI, I try to keep an updated list and description of the NPCs at the front of this thread.


Ah right, completely forgot about that thanks.

----------


## Erulasto

Potential 10-Again?

(1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Thundercracker

I forget, did we already align the locus for king sky hunter?  Is there a list of loci?  Could be good to add under important locations, along with their current status.

----------


## Erulasto

As I understand it we're going to try and actually use the garden as the site of the fight, or should we be purchasing the flowers?

----------


## Daishain

There is no way in heck the pack has enough resources to purchase enough flowers for our purposes here. Unless there is some problem, we'll use the garden itself as our Battleground.

----------


## Erulasto

> There is no way in heck the pack has enough resources to purchase enough flowers for our purposes here. Unless there is some problem, we'll use the garden itself as our Battleground.


I _really_ like this idea.

----------


## Thundercracker

How do we trap it though?  Can we keep it from crossing over?

----------


## Daishain

We have spirit wards. I'm thinking that we can have the wolfbloods set up most of them while we lead the bugger into the trap, then close the perimeter behind it. If it works, it won't matter if it crosses over, it would be trapped in both planes.

We'll probably need to enrage the thing, get it so mad that it isn't looking where its going.

----------


## Bennosuke

Not to delay things further, but since it looks like the pack is ready to move on, and because I have my brains about me, why doesn't Kara, Bear and Solomon give me Wits + Investigation rolls. Goal is 5 or more successes cumulative between the three characters.

Along with the rolls, please let me know where the three is going after this?

----------


## Daishain

Wits+investigation huh? Not exactly my strong suit but here goes

(1d10)[*2*]

Yeah, didn't think so, hopefully the others can take up the slack

----------


## Erulasto

Not my strong suit either. No investigation. Just wits.

(2d10)[*2*][*4*](6)

Edit: Not going well....

----------


## Bennosuke

For what its worth, there are always dramatic failure and WP expenditure as options

----------


## Thundercracker

> I forget, did we already align the locus for king sky hunter?  Is there a list of loci?  Could be good to add under important locations, along with their current status.


I am waiting for a response to this question .

----------


## Erulasto

> For what its worth, there are always dramatic failure and WP expenditure as options


I'm going to see what Ladorak gets for his rolls.

In the event that we don't get the required successes, I'll have Kara spend a willpower for some extra dice.

(2d10)[*4*][*7*](11)

Can't recall if it's 2 or 3 dice for Willpower and don't have the books in front of me. 

(1d10)[*8*](8)

----------


## Bennosuke

@Erulasto: WP gives 3 additional D10. However, if Kara is untrained in survival her Wits pool takes a -1 dice. I guess I'll wait for Ladorak to roll???

@TC: Sorry I missed this! I'm not terribly certain I understand the question. Way back when King Sky Hunter agreed to share the locus on the harbor with The Anchor Wolves. A long while back Blaze approached King Sky Hunter asking the spirit to trade his help in purging the infected hospital, but the spirit was offended that Blaze did not offer a Gathra first and flew off in a hissy fit. Blaze has been working recently to shape the death locus in the field to a more healthy resonance. I don't remember any other interactions that may be related to your question, though I am very very fallible. I'm not sure if that gets at your question.

----------


## Daishain

Honestly at this point I think a dramatic failure might be more realistic, this just isn't our strong suit

----------


## Thundercracker

I thought Blaze was working on the locus at the golf course.  Where is the field?
Also hows the locus near the hideout looking?

----------


## Erulasto

> Honestly at this point I think a dramatic failure might be more realistic, this just isn't our strong suit


True that, though Ladorak may be able to pull a Hail Mary.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bennosuke

> I thought Blaze was working on the locus at the golf course.  Where is the field?
> Also hows the locus near the hideout looking?


I think we are talking about the same thing with the locus in the field vs. golf course. However, I'm not sure what you mean by Locus near the hideout? If you mean by the cannery/factory/Uratha's territory; it's health. The presence of the Uratha if anything has made it better than when they first arrived. Sorry for the delay

EDIT: I'm going to keep things moving with the assumption the Uratha don't succeed or do anything dramatic on the roll.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I think we are talking about the same thing with the locus in the field vs. golf course. However, I'm not sure what you mean by Locus near the hideout? If you mean by the cannery/factory/Uratha's territory; it's health. The presence of the Uratha if anything has made it better than when they first arrived. Sorry for the delay
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to keep things moving with the assumption the Uratha don't succeed or do anything dramatic on the roll.


Ok, can king sky hunter use the health locus near the hideout, or would he benefit from Blaze adjusting the essence type?

----------


## Bennosuke

It's been hunting there all along. When the Uratha first met it, the agreement was that it could keep hunting around their territory, and it wouldn't put up a fight with the Uratha claiming the area.

----------


## Thundercracker

Benno I meant I will need some help determining whether the amount of lavender at the nursery will be useful for trapping the plague spirit lord.

----------


## Bennosuke

I suppose it would depend on how you wanted to use them, but I imagine you could definitely find a way to use them in a trap, especially if you are also using the wards that Blaze found.

----------


## Erulasto

Hello friends!

I apologize for my absence the last little while. Ive had some health issues that popped up rather abruptly that led to a short stay in the hospital. I wont get into the nitty-gritty details, but I am now home and  while Im on some medication  Im more or less recovered. Id hoped to get on earlier today to send out some messages, but I ended up doing a fair bit more sleeping than Id anticipated. But it was well-needed, I suppose. 

Ill be sitting down across the next little while and meticulously combing through the threads Ive missed and try to get a post up and ready to go.

I apologize once again for the absence. Hope youre all well, safe and healthy in this crazy time.

-Erulasto (Sam)

----------


## Daishain

Glad to hear you're feeling better E.

----------


## Bennosuke

Things seem to have slowed down a little bit. Anything I can/should do to keep things moving?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Things seem to have slowed down a little bit. Anything I can/should do to keep things moving?


The whole scenario is seeming a bit fluid to me and I think a little more structure would help.  How about a few decisions to make and options to choose from, maybe with positives and drawbacks for some or all of the options?  Then we can play through them.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sure, so just to summarize what I am hearing first: 

The plan is that the pack will use the nursery as the site where they will lay a trap for He Who Obliterates Breathing, because of all of the flowers, some of which have medicinal purposes and will therefor act as banes. They will create a perimeter around the site, which they will "close" once He Who Obliterates Breathing is lured inside. Inside the circle they will attack him with the assistance of their totem, and King Sky Hunter, taking advantage of the weaponized bane syrum that Blaze is concocting and the pack is producing. 

Things that it sounds like need to be decided:

#How are they summoning/luring the spirit, and who is going to be doing this.
-I won't list options but it seems to me that Solomon would be the most likely candidate for this job, though maybe Blaze can help in some way with his powers.

#What preparation they are making to the nursery other than laying down a perimeter?
-Thoughts would be things such as placing objects behind which the Uratha and pack can hide, using the pots of lavender to create a narrow path that the spirit must follow once he enters to push it into a kill zone of sorts... that's all that comes to mind.
-It may also be necessary to do some planning as to how to get things set up in time, such as checking overnight security ect

#Preparation for any Beshilu that may follow. I think the Uratha can surmise that while they don't like tannis root and the like, it does not act as a bane for them as well... though the spirit wards might. 

#What to do with the scene when its over. 
-This has already been discussed to a degree.

#Lastly, are the Anchor Wolves going to ask for help from any of the other packs, and how are they going to utilize the Wolf Blooded in this fight?

----------


## Thundercracker

The wolf blooded can stand outside the wards and launch attacks into them.  That will keep them relatively safe, but is there a Belishu bane we can use to protect them in case the rats decide to go around?

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze knows that because the Beshilu are "Hosts", rather than "Spirits" they are more similar to Uratha and do not have bans or banes.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Blaze knows that because the Beshilu are "Hosts", rather than "Spirits" they are more similar to Uratha and do not have bans or banes.


Would it help to have the weaker spirit protect the wolf blooded from the rats, or should we have all the spirits inside with us?  What do you guys think?

----------


## Daishain

Someone else ought to suggest our plan of action in character. I don't think bear is clever enough to come up with most of this.

But here is what I'm thinking:
-Our two fastest runners act as the bait. They do something to get obliterates blindingly enraged and then lead him back to the Trap. My first thought there is that they take one or two doses of Bane and throw it in his face as if expecting that to be enough to kill him

-Setting up the lavender and any other plants in there that have medicinal properties to limit the spirit's movements is a good start. I would also suggest setting up stashes of weapons for the wolf blooded to use from outside of the perimeter. Harpoon guns, some of those heavy-duty slingshots meant to be secured between two trees oh, and whatever else we can find that's appropriate.

-if we can set something up that makes the beshilu really want to stay away great, if not, we will likely have to have at least a few of our number ready to run out of the perimeter and engage the rats. The spirits won't be of much help there, their influence in the physical world is extremely limited, and we will need their help to finish obliterates off in the spirit. Chances are we will be tired and wounded by the time it gets that far.

-as to the aftermath, I think the key is keeping the interest low. If we burn the place down, suddenly it's an arson case. If we scatter things around and break a few beer bottles, it looks like drunken teenagers doing foolish crap, one scenario warrants a serious police investigation, the other does not.

----------


## Thundercracker

How are we going to cross over after it, don't we need a locus?

----------


## Daishain

> How are we going to cross over after it, don't we need a locus?


No, a Locus just makes it easier. Without one, we run the risk of some of us not being able to rejoin the fight immediately. But I'm not seeing a way around that

----------


## Bennosuke

> No, a Locus just makes it easier. Without one, we run the risk of some of us not being able to rejoin the fight immediately. But I'm not seeing a way around that


Sorry for taking so long to reply. Correction, according to the 2E book page 100: "Normally, werewolves need to Reach at a locus... Werewolves with Harmony 3 or lower do not require a locus to enter the shadow. Werewolves with Harmony 8 or higher do not require a locus to enter the physical world."

----------


## Erulasto

Okay. As Im feeling well enough to tackle more, I figure Ill weigh in here as your resident Cahalith.

Overall, I think the plan sounds great. Well thought out and itll be interesting to see if it goes off without too many complications.

But on the specifics:

_How are we summoning the spirit?_

Id agree that Solo would be the best bet to lure it to the ambush. I agree that Blaze likely has some role to play in that, since no one understands spirits as well as he does. Is it just a matter of running in, luring it out, and then kiting it to the ambush spot? Or is there a ritual that could force it to manifest wherever we desire?

_What prep are we taking?_

Garden centers like this one often sell large pots for plants, stone garden statuary, and other things of similar nature (I bought some wicked wind chimes from one near my place a couple years ago; supposed to play the Imperial march when they clatter around). 

We could try and move some of those into areas to create a choke point or two. I cant imagine thatd be difficult if we were in one of our alternate forms. A quick stop at a hardware store (like whatever your equivalent of Canadian Tire is in the states) could earn us some extra stuff like traps for bears and whatnot. Or we could grab some barbed wire and use it to help hedge off an area.

_Prep for Beshilu?_

This is the trickiest part, I think. I cant imagine He Who Obliterates Breathing wouldnt show up with some backup. Some of the Wolfblooded might not be a bad choice to help hold them off. Maybe we could call on Michaels dog spirit pack to help in that regard? Less outward fighting and more keeping them hedged in?

_Help from other Packs?_

Im leery on this because as weve discovered, if we ask for help then itll look like we cant handle our territory on our own and the other packs might try staking a measure of a claim on our turf. 

As mentioned above, I like the idea of arming the wolf blooded but Id rather not put them (especially Ciara) into a position to get _Ridden_ or mauled by the Beshilu. If we have them, with the dog spirits, maybe we can have them sort of flank the battle and keep things contained?

----------


## Thundercracker

I say no to the other packs.

----------


## Erulasto

> I say no to the other packs.


I am in total agreement.

----------


## Bennosuke

So that leaves: 




> How are we summoning the spirit?
> 
> Id agree that Solo would be the best bet to lure it to the ambush. I agree that Blaze likely has some role to play in that, since no one understands spirits as well as he does. Is it just a matter of running in, luring it out, and then kiting it to the ambush spot? Or is there a ritual that could force it to manifest wherever we desire?
> 
> What prep are we taking?
> 
> Garden centers like this one often sell large pots for plants, stone garden statuary, and other things of similar nature (I bought some wicked wind chimes from one near my place a couple years ago; supposed to play the Imperial march when they clatter around).
> 
> We could try and move some of those into areas to create a choke point or two. I cant imagine thatd be difficult if we were in one of our alternate forms. A quick stop at a hardware store (like whatever your equivalent of Canadian Tire is in the states) could earn us some extra stuff like traps for bears and whatnot. Or we could grab some barbed wire and use it to help hedge off an area.
> ...

----------


## Erulasto

10 Again for Prophetic Dream.

(1d10)[*4*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, let the tallying begin, and again, my apologies for the delay in this post. Fortunately, this only goes back to April, so I have less leg work to do.

The plan will be for each player to get a single interlude scene, just to get back into their character and explore something not specific to the main plot, before doing some dice rolls and starting the final scene of this Three Act Story. 

For my own sanity, I am only going to give XP out to "active players", and will catch myself up on anyone who just so happens to return (not that I'm too optimistic about this at this point). 

Bear: Gets 1 beat for finishing the scene. 1 beat for the group's planning for the fight against the plague spirit. Gave bear a beats already for developing a relationship with Immovable Hunter (and for battlestar galactica). But I never gave him one for completing the task, so he gets a beat there. Bear and Kara get an additional beat for investigating the nursery and the lavender. That brings Bear to 1 beats and 6 xp. 

Blaze: Gets 1 beat for finishing the scene. 1 beat for the group's planning for the fight against the plague spirit. Blaze gets an additional beat for convincing King Sky Hunter. That puts Blaze at 3 beats and 3 xp. 

Kara: Gets 1 beat for finishing the scene. 1 beat for the group's planning for the fight against the plague spirit. Bear and Kara get an additional beat for investigating the nursery and the lavender. That puts Kara at 2 beats and 3 xp. 



@All: As always, please let me know if I missed something. Let me know if you are changing any Aspirations, and let me know if you are spending any XP. 

Of course I wait this long to realize I need to ask everyone what they want to do with their interlude scenes, but I'll throw out a couple for everyone. And of course the below are just suggestions in case you can't think of something. 

Bear: It's time for Ciara to go to the OB! Check in with the Bear spirit before the final showdown. Investigate the gang activity. Start a meadery (as you previously mentioned).  

Blaze: *Perform the rite of supplication for King Sky Hunter*. Check in with his new computer spirit. Finish reshaping the death locus. Perhaps convince Michael to train for the hunt in some way. 

Kara: Finalize a mortal/flesh based Touchstone. Finish writing her song or bring said song to the band. Have her meet with The Reveler to get to know it better, or fulfill her oath to it. 

Anyone: Check on Pequad of all things. Check in with a wolf blooded character. Fulfill your oath to The Reveler. Check in on the gang activity. Hunt some Beshilu. Bake a cake!?

----------


## Daishain

Okay, so, I think I'll spend some of this xp...

- 1 additional point of purity. (3 xp) I've done several of the example actions for it since the game started, including killing someone for the sake of the secret. This unlocks warrior's hide, adding my purity to my health.
- 1 additional merit to tactical shifting (1 xp) This unlocks fluid movement, allowing for the option to reduce my size in order to temporarily improve defense in response to incoming attacks. Ought to come in handy when tanking things like obliterates.

In regards to interlude. Meadery is for later, doesn't make sense to be making moves for it at this time. I think the gang activity would be best done with at least one other person there, especially since his face in gang territory just might provoke a response. Could check in with the bear spirit, but that seems like it would be pretty short? Same with the obgyn, could be amusing but it doesn't seem likely to last.

What about finally making use of Bear's taming talents? I could add up to two predatory animals to the pack. Perhaps I could try and convince a few birds to join up? They could help act as our eyes throughout the territory? Looks like bald eagles and a variety of owls are commonly seen there. Bond a bald eagle and a great horned owl, and we could have a scout day and night.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze is going to do the supplication rite and also focus on purifying the death locus.  He can bring michael along for both if he is interested

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: I think those expenditures make sense. I will take 4 xp off of your character box. Go ahead and update your character sheet. If what you want is to go for some animal taming then we can do that (though that's likely just as short as anything else... like I'm not sure to make it much more than a roll or two, so if you have something in mind let me know). I would honestly say the OB visit could have the most weight, but I'm easy.

@TC: I'd honestly say Blaze only has time for one, as he never got around to collecting the neccessary items for the supplication right. 

Again, sorry for the delay everyone!

----------


## Thundercracker

Alright well do supplication the. To make sure king sky hunter fights extra hard.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: While I'm waiting for Daishain to reply, I'm happy to come up with something on my own, but as per our prior discussion, how do you want to go about the right?




> Per the text, the performer of the ritual leaves physical anchors specific to their target all over the territory to strengthen the resonance specific to that kind of spirit. So for a hunting spirit maybe nets and fishing hooks, or for a bird maybe feather and nests. You could even add some punk rock aspects, though ultimately this is all flavor, so it is ultimately up to you as to how you want the ritual to look

----------


## Daishain

If the taming is mostly going to just be a couple of rolls, then perhaps the OB visit in the morning, and taming that afternoon?

----------


## Thundercracker

Ill take the auto succeed, will make an ic post about it.. what instrument does michael play?

----------


## Bennosuke

I believe hes guitar

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so before I move things on to the last scene or two of this story, I want to check in with you guys. 

At this time we have two active players. I want to give Erulasto the benefit of the doubt and assume he will be coming back, but I can't say for certain, and I don't know when this might be. We can talk about what we may do with the game at the conclusion of this story, but I want to know how you two want to proceed with the final scenes of this game given the number of players. 

The easiest will be for me to NPC and roll for the still living characters, currently Kara, Solomon and Michael, but that means there are fewer active PCs than their NPC companions. Alternatively, since Michael's role can be mostly done off screen, I could alternatively have each of you take on a second character as well, giving the players more agency in this scene. A third option would be of course to wait and see if anyone comes back, or to alternatively recruit more players before proceeding, though this is the less ideal option in my mind. 

Along with letting me know your thoughts on this, do you want to have one more group huddle, or should we start the last scene with rolls for preparation and jumping right into the action?

----------


## Thundercracker

Im not nearly confident enough to control two characters.

My vote is for npcing the missing players characters.

----------


## Daishain

I would likewise prefer NPCing the absentees for the time being.

In the longer run, I think we need to fill out the group somehow. Rather than new characters though, perhaps we might see if someone is willing to take over the existing ones? Player takes over Kara or Solomon, and can make a few tweaks to suit them without changing the major details. It doesn't seem like its healthy for an uratha pack to have too much turnover

P.S. How do you want to handle the taming mentioned?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds fair. For what it is worth, Erulasto _may_ be coming back soon. That said, I don't know how many players would be interested in taking over new characters. I am happy to fast forward things after this act though to allow for "new recruits" to either be brought in from outside, or found in New Bedford over time, if players would prefer that. I also think a healthy degree of turnover is expected as a result of a battle with a Plague God. 

Regardless, this will definitely be a priority. All things said and done, I've had a real tough time recruiting players to fill in on games (Changeling specifically, despite it is like the most popular CofD game ATM), so if you know any reliable players who may be interested, feel free to PM them or send them my way, as I would much prefer to bring in a seasoned and reliable player than someone who will jump ship after a week of posting.  :Small Eek:  :Small Furious: 

Again, apologies for the delay in posting and thank you always for playing and for the patience with me. 




> P.S. How do you want to handle the taming mentioned?


Honestly, I kind of foresaw moving onto the final battle now... though perhaps it may be in my interest to stall things and see if Erulasto comes back, to have more players making their own rolls, so that I am not rolling for Michael, Solomon, Kara, The Plague Spirit, The Beshilu, King Sky Hunter, Immovable Hunter, and The Reveler (did I forget anyone?) while only two players remain active...

Furthermore, the PCs can do as much prep as they want, there is no hard date that the final scene must take part on (unless the players want to line up their final attack with a specific cycle with the moon). So, I also see no reason we can't allow the players more personal scenes.

*So, not to stall this game out further. I've prepped an IC post to begin the final Scene, which starts with some dice rolling; I have it sitting in a word document, and can post it ASAP. But, if both active players want more time to accomplish more things, such as stabilizing the death locus, ect... let me know, and I will table that post in favor of scenes not targeted to the main plot. I won't post till both players have responded.*

----------


## Thundercracker

Purifying the death locus will continue but it doesnt really have an effect on the battle right, so we can do it before or after its done.

Is there anything Blaze can do to fortify the Hisil on the other side of the flower nursery to make it harder for the plague lord to escape, or even turn the essence there hostile to it?

----------


## Bennosuke

You are correct, it can happen before or after, it was a suggestion for something Blaze could do, if you and Daishain want to hold off on starting the final scene, either because you want to get things done, or because you want to see if Erulasto shows up. 

In regards to fortifying the Hisil, the best thing he can do is set up the ruins he's gathered from the warehouse, and from the crazed Uratha's Den, which was going to be the opening part of the last scene. I was going to start with a few rolls to determine thing such as: How well fortified is the trap, how well hidden is the trap, how much "Bane Juice" do the Uratha have on hand ect. 

Again, these were going to be rolls up to various players depending on how they were getting involved in the fight.

----------


## Daishain

I am not at all opposed to delaying things a bit for Erulasto's sake, it really would be a shame if they came back at the tail end of our climax or afterwards. Is there any kind of ETA on that?

It also doesn't make much sense to rush into this fight, we can easily spend another day doing nothing but double checking the preparations. Probably also a good idea to look into the gang thing, at least enough to be sure they're not going to complicate issues.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, then alternate IC post coming up now. I have no idea how long Erulasto is going to need unfortunately. His wording was "soon", but I'm sure he has a lot going on.

----------


## Bennosuke

To keep things the most simple, I am going to roll 10 agains for Bear's research here: (4d10)[*3*][*7*][*8*][*5*](23)

And then any additional dice bonus to his "hunt" as a result of the research here: 

(4d10)[*4*][*9*][*10*][*7*](30)

----------


## Daishain

Welp, in case the bird sticks around to continue being serenaded...

attempt 3 (6d10)[*9*][*1*][*5*][*4*][*10*][*9*](38)
attempt 4 (6d10)[*2*][*3*][*8*][*4*][*10*][*6*](33)
ten again (6d10)[*4*][*3*][*5*][*3*][*5*][*7*](27)

and there we go. If it does stick around, the effect sticks after 3 points of essence and 90 minutes of haggling with a bird  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

And don't forget the point of WP as well  :Small Big Grin: . Updating your character box now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Honestly dunno what to do next..

----------


## Bennosuke

I think the things I can think of would be: checking in with his computer spirit touchstone, not sure if he ever spent the time to replant the tannis roots as promised, perhaps we could endeavor a scene to develop Blaze's Flesh Touchstone, something we still need to accomplish?

EDIT: Also, as Daishain mentioned, the Pack could probably do with trying to uncover and claim more locuses for their territory.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I think the things I can think of would be: checking in with his computer spirit touchstone, not sure if he ever spent the time to replant the tannis roots as promised, perhaps we could endeavor a scene to develop Blaze's Flesh Touchstone, something we still need to accomplish?
> 
> EDIT: Also, as Daishain mentioned, the Pack could probably do with trying to uncover and claim more locuses for their territory.


We said Blaze didn't have time for the Tanis root but yes, will do that if there's time.

----------


## Bennosuke

I guess we are kind of pushing things back to see if Erulasto will come back. I just emailed him, though I suggest maybe we cut to the chase soon if we aren't hearing things. So I'd say Blaze has time to deal with the Tannis root. 

I think i could make a small scene out of it if you would be interested in doing more than just a roll.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I guess we are kind of pushing things back to see if Erulasto will come back. I just emailed him, though I suggest maybe we cut to the chase soon if we aren't hearing things. So I'd say Blaze has time to deal with the Tannis root. 
> 
> I think i could make a small scene out of it if you would be interested in doing more than just a roll.


Yeah we can do that.  How do we go about finding a locus?

----------


## Bennosuke

I would assume an Uratha would do this by tracking Essence and spirits. Loci are areas created by a ton of Essence that was allowed to collect before feeding on it. This can sometimes happen if something terribly dramatic happens in the Flesh; like say a major personal tragedy or perhaps a mass suicide... for example, but could just as easily happen from say a forest fire (hint hint). An Uratha could find a Locus essentially by following the paths of Essence and the spirits that follow those paths to the wellsprings of a locus. I would consider it an extended action of Resolve + Occult in the Hisil vs. Wits + Survival in the Flesh, with a goal number of successes dependent on what type of Essence the Uratha was looking to hunt (ie a murder locus may be easy to find in an urban environment, while a nature locus would be best in the forest)

I'd say we can resolve this both mechanically and with some RP, depending on what you want to do.

----------


## Bennosuke

In case you missed it in the Discord, should I just go ahead and start a recruitment thread???

----------


## Thundercracker

> In case you missed it in the Discord, should I just go ahead and start a recruitment thread???


Yes I think that's a good idea.

----------


## Bennosuke

For what it's worth, I replied via Discord.

----------


## Bennosuke

I would like to welcome the new players to the game, and invite them to briefly introduce themselves here. As it stands, Llyarden has been kind enough to cover Michael for the last scene, and I will cover Solomon and Kara (at least until Erulasto returns). 

I am going to give a quick summary of my understanding of the pack's plan for the final fight, and am inviting Daishain and TC to give any edits/comments to the plan. Once the new players have introduced themselves, and the original players have signed off, I will put up an IC post starting the final showdown (... anyone else just hear Europe play in their head???)

The pack plans on leading He Who Obliterates Breathing into a killzone trap that they have set up in a nursery. They have discovered the Plague Lord's bane (natural and plant based medicines), and have been "mass producing" a large quantity of liquid bane from tannis root and a number of other herbs and medicines that they have gathered. They are setting up their kill zone at a nursery where there are further plants and herbs they plan on weaponizing. They are using a number of spirit wards to essentially create a battle stage that Solomon will lure the plague spirit into, at which point they will close the warded circle, trapping HWOB in with them, where the pack's Uratha and their Totem The Reveler in the Garden are going to make their final stand. 

Michael is going to travel with Solomon, but has a separate job of "distracting" the Beshilu, and getting them to chase him, so that he can draw them away from the final confrontation. Michael's job will be to rush back to the pack's den, which is also warded, and in a warehouse on the shoreline. He will be aided by his pack of spirit dogs, and should benefit from the fact that the Beshilu are terrified of the ocean _for some reason_. 

The Pack will also be aided by King Sky Hunter, a powerful falcon spirit, and Immovable Hunter (yeesh I need to get better at naming spirits) a strong bear spirit. I don't think we fully finalized the roles these two spirits will have.

----------


## Llyarden

Hi all!

So, I don't think I ever actually summarised my character concept, but the idea I ended up going with was someone who had an encounter with the supernatural world when he was young, which kinda shaped his development - a desire to be strong enough to fight the threats he (thought he) discovered led him into athletics, which in turn led him to wanting to become a sports coach / personal trainer / etc, which led him to coming to New Bedford for college, where he underwent his First Change - I assume recently.

Also I'm going to have to double-check Michael's abilities because I think there were a couple I didn't recognise off-hand, though they might just have been Facets I never saw.  (I've only been in one Forsaken 2e game before, and it didn't get enormously far.)

----------


## Daishain

Yep, the wards prevent spirits from going in or out, so we're essentially trapping the big bad in one area along with the friendly spirits mentioned helping out (I don't think we RPed the conversation making sure they're okay with the being trapped thing by the by, in case that was still needed)

Wolf blooded are stationed safely outside of the perimeter. Like us, they can cross the border freely, but them getting in close to this thing is a bad idea. HWOB is really bad news. Instead they'll be providing fire support. Flinging water balloons full of the bane paste, shooting harpoon guns with the tips smeared in the same, etc.

Solomon and Michael were tasked respectively with getting HWOB to the ambush site, and separated from his host of Beshilu rats. In both cases this mostly involves getting them pissed off and leading them on a merry chase, although if anyone has ideas on refining that, I'm all ears.

In any case, if things go as planned, we'll lead him to the trap in the physical world, hopefully proceed to beat the crap out of him. At some point he'll probably retreat to the spirit, but then still be trapped and suddenly facing off against our spirit allies, also armed with even more Bane.

For Llyarden, you should be aware that the pack of dog spirits in question are Michael's friends. Basically they watched over him and acted as his pack for much of his life before his first change.

----------


## Irrelephant

Hey everyone!

Alex is a perfectionist that grew up with a high-pressure family, who thought he was having a psychotic break before the First Change. He goes to Maine to decompress and recover, but it turns out his destination isn't exactly normal either. His curiosity uncovers some of the weird stuff in the Lonesome Forest, there's a confrontation and he Changes. He escapes to tell his story and eventually joins the Bone Shadows.

Spends some time in Portland, so there's some level of connection to other people the Pack might have known

----------


## Thundercracker

I thought blaze already asked King Sky Hunter if it was ok to be trapped with the plague lord?
If not, he would definitely do that.  Will the spirits be able to easily follow us through the Gauntlet?  If so, we should put them in the trap with us, or at least have them hiding on the other side ready to port through when we spring the trap.

Also, welcome new players, benno is a fantastic GM.

Blaze is the bands drummer, a computer whiz and stoner, who specializes in spirits for the group.
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1559099

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the compliment TC. I believe we are waiting for one more player to introduce themselves, and then we will get started!




> Will the spirits be able to easily follow us through the Gauntlet? If so, we should put them in the trap with us, or at least have them hiding on the other side ready to port through when we spring the trap.


Spirits can materialize through the Gauntlet without needing a locus, though it costs them a lot of energy/Essence. They are more capable of doing this in places the Gauntlet is thin, which thanks to the Beshilu, is pretty much everywhere in New Bedford.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ok if that's the case I think we should have the spirits waiting on the other side, both to conserve their energy and just in case it takes us a while to cross over after the plage lord.  Daishain what do you think?

----------


## Llyarden

I might be misremembering, but don't _we_ need a locus to cross over?  Or do these wards help with that?

----------


## Bennosuke

That is correct, except for Werewolves with very low Harmony. That was my understanding for one of the purpose for some of the spirit allies, and that some of the Uratha may be waiting on the other side of the Gauntlet to ambush HWOB if it crosses back.

----------


## Daishain

I keep forgetting about that. I guess because it never made much sense to me. It is obviously possible to reach across without a locus. Why should a spirit (which presumably doesn't exactly have a humanity score over 8), have an easier time making it to the physical realm than the one kind of creatures supposed to be able to freely travel?

I mean, it certainly makes sense for the lack of a locus to make it a lot tougher. But impossible?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delay in replying to this post. I wanted to triple check the rules before making any statements or suggestions. Speaking honestly, I've always found the rules around spirits crossing over, with their environment and manifestation conditions, flow charts ect very confusing. So I wanted to make sure I have it correct before replying (this is further complicated by the fact that the term "Reaching" means different things for Uratha than it does for spirits!). 

I agree that in a way it would make sense for Uratha to be able to Reach without a Locus, if spirits are able to do it, but I think the mechanic is meant to allow for spirits to cross over more easily as a way of justifying the likelihood of Uratha having to police spirits who have crossed over. 

However, these are the rules (in my understanding) so that we can address how the pack wants to manage things. 
-Uratha can only cross the Gauntlet (Reach) at a Locus.
-Spirits exist within the Hisil, but can influence the world of flesh from the other side of the gauntlet (Reaching for spirits). This requires one point of Essence. At a Locus they get a dice benefit to try to perform a reaching task across the gauntlet, but otherwise they get a penalty to their dice pool based on the Gauntlet's strength
-A spirit can try to cross the Gauntlet "bodily". Doing so is called "Gauntlet Breaching" as opposed to "Reaching". *A spirit can only do this is an area in which they have resonant essence (which would not be the nursery IMHO... though perhaps the spirit could create resonance in the area by say making everything ill and rotting via numina).* Furthermore, they must make a dice roll the same as reaching which is affected by gauntlet strength. When a spirit Gauntlet Breaches, it ends up "In Twilight", meaning it still can't be seen by mortal, passes through walls, and can't directly affect things.
      #When HWOB was chasing the uratha and actively crossed over and manifested, it did this in the sewer tunnels that had been heavily "chewed out" by the Beshilu, creating a weak gauntlet and the requisite resonant condition. 
-Once a spirit is in twilight, if it wants to become physically corporate, it must then "Manifest" costing another 3 essence. This does not require a dice roll. 

I hope what I have posted is helpful in the team's game planning. *Please let me know if you have more questions, or are ready to begin.* Though we are still waiting on Subzero, if he/she does not post soon, I'm happy to get things started.

----------


## Llyarden

This might be a silly question, but how are we planning on actually _killing_ HWOB?  Like, do the wards make that possible as part of their thing or are we planning on using the sacred hunt rite?

EDIT: Uh, come to think of it, are we actually _planning_ on killing it?  Or are we just trying to drive it off?

----------


## Daishain

Definitely killing it. This thing's mere existence is a threat regardless of where it goes. As to how, spirits, even the big ones, can all in theory be killed with simple brute force. Well, at least if you've got uratha claws/teeth behind the force.

For the tougher spirits, it makes it a heck of a lot easier if you have access to the thing's bane. A bane is some thing or concept that is in one way or another antithetical to the spirit's existence.

In HWOB's case, the bane is traditional medicinal remedies. Based on the intel we gathered, Tannis root, a sort of plant that only grows in the spirit realm, is the most potent of such things.

With that in mind, we gathered a bunch of tannis root and turned it into bane paste, sticky medicinal stuff we'll be hitting him from all sides with. It should pretty much eat away at him like strong acid.

For good measure, we've selected as an ambush site a nursery full of lavender and other flowers with traditional medicinal properties. The entire area should help weaken the thing. (the nursery's owners aren't gonna be happy in the morning, but oh well) The wards are mostly there to prevent escape, and give the wolfblooded a chance to help without being in danger of being attacked by the big guy.

Pair that up with some Uratha claws to finish the job, and HWOB is in for a world of hurt. If everything involved in getting him to the ambush site and separated from his minions works out as planned, this should go well for us. I just wish I could be a little more confidant in that "if"

In regards to the gauntlet crossing issue, I suppose that means we shouldn't need to worry about HWOB escaping to the spirit realm? Would it then be prudent to have our allied spirits manifest across the gauntlet and join us in the material?

----------


## Llyarden

I was more meaning as far as I'm aware, spirits dissipate when 'killed' by damage unless all their Essence is gone too, and subsequently reform somewhere, kinda like D&D vampires.  Which we probably don't want to happen.

----------


## Bennosuke

Llyarden is correct that it is very very difficult to kill a spirit, although given the way they are going to attack it, it is not that unlikely. The spirit will lose Essence crossing over, using it's numina and when taking Aggrevated damage. 

Also, Llyarden raises a separate good point, which is that the pack should probably re-perform their Siskur Da, given the fact that their current one is activated primarily to target Beshilu. 

*Are we ready to start?*

----------


## Llyarden

Who is the person with the Siskur-Dah rite in this pack by the way?  (Or I guess more importantly from my perspective: it's not me, is it?  :Small Tongue:  )

I have to admit I'm...not completely sure how Michael was planning on annoying the Beshilu without annoying the spirit itself.  But then I don't really know if there's a specific group that has been mostly Beshilu'd that we can target.  Or is it just a matter of being a relatively low-ranked werewolf beneath the direct notice of HWOB but still important enough for the Beshilu to go after?

EDIT: I'm also...somewhat confused by Michael's character sheet, in that I seem to be missing a few things a newly-created Forsaken ought to have - I only seem to have one dot of Renown instead of 2 (or 3 if I have a tribe that hasn't been listed), two Gifts instead of three, and no rites at all instead of 2 dots' worth.

----------


## Bennosuke

I believe there are multiple characters with the Siskur Dah rite and Michael is not one of them. 




> EDIT: I'm also...somewhat confused by Michael's character sheet, in that I seem to be missing a few things a newly-created Forsaken ought to have - I only seem to have one dot of Renown instead of 2 (or 3 if I have a tribe that hasn't been listed), two Gifts instead of three, and no rites at all instead of 2 dots' worth.


This is because we started with Michael undergoing the first change, becoming a Ghost Wolf. An aspiration was to join a tribe, but because Michael was still a Ghost Wolf when the player disappeared, he is short a point of renown, and the gift and rite dots you mentioned.

----------


## Thundercracker

Was there a change in whether we can cross without a locus?  Were not able to now, right?

----------


## Bennosuke

No, Uratha cannot.

----------


## Thundercracker

> No, Uratha cannot.


Can we kill the spirit on this side of the Hisil?

----------


## Bennosuke

You can kill the spirit in either side but doing it in the flesh has the benefit of making it spend more essence. It can escape in either direction

----------


## Thundercracker

> You can kill the spirit in either side but doing it in the flesh has the benefit of making it spend more essence. It can escape in either direction


THat means if everyone's on the flesh side, only the spirits will be able to follow it over.  Is there a way to fortify the trap so it can't cross over from there, some ward perhaps?

----------


## Bennosuke

I am skimming things, so there may be other options and I am going to skip things that the pack doesn't have access to (such as the Irraka Breach Gift).

And... you guys got almost nothing...  :Small Frown: 
-I Think one character can force the berserk condition on an enemy, which would work essentially...


While there are rites and gifts and fetishes that would help you, not one character in the pack has any of it. But, as I am _such a nice GM_, I'll help the group out. Blaze has discovered a Witch's Poppet (pg 147) in the cave of the defeated mad Uratha. The Witch's Poppet can be hung in the hunting circle, and if they can get HWOB to touch it, the spirit suffers from Knotted Path, a gift that essentially makes it impossible to escape the Uratha. 

How does that sound?

----------


## Bennosuke

Anyone? Bueller?  :Small Eek:

----------


## Thundercracker

Can we throw it at the demon or do we need to get him to run into it?

----------


## Bennosuke

The book says the poppet has to be hung from a tree or bush and that the target has to accidentally run into it. It may actually be a fun thing to run mechanically.

----------


## Daishain

Okay, so lets set up on the material, put in the poppet and hope it hits the thing.

Worst case scenario if the poppet doesn't work, its still stuck in place in the spirit realm and we have to hoof it to the nearest locus in order to cross over and continue the fight.

Probably a good idea to scout for the closest locus to the area to help that along.

Lets set this up and get the ball rolling. We don't need to get stuck overthinking this.

----------


## Bennosuke

I am in strong agreement to this, but don't want to force the players if they wish to discuss or ask further questions. Please give me a thumbs up when you want me to start the last "game session", which will consist of just a few scenes (I have the first post all written up and am ready to post it).

EDIT: *For the new players, please see the recruitment thread where we will finish building your new characters... unless we would prefer to do it in this thread.*

----------


## Thundercracker

Whats the nearest locus to the nursery?  Well pull the van up nearby and drive there if we have to.

Yes, lets start the scene.

----------


## Bennosuke

The pack has not spent much time looking for locuses, and only know of a few, so probably it would be a good 15 minutes drive away. 

Okay, post going up in the IC thread. Hope the new players are still with us!

----------


## Bennosuke

> Thats 11 successes, so three vats.


That's my count as well. So a total of 9 uses of weaponized Bane! I'll let you divy that up however you want, weaponized in whatever way the players want.

----------


## Llyarden

Not...completely sure if I should be rolling this here or if we have a dice thread or what, but Michael+Solomon Wits+Survival: (8d10)[*4*][*8*][*10*][*8*][*9*][*9*][*3*][*3*](54)

And a few spare in case of exploding 10s: (3d10)[*6*][*8*][*7*](21)

(I'm assuming that since this isn't actually a Teamwork test I don't get Michael's Pack Dynamics bonus.)

*Looks like 5 successes?*

----------


## Bennosuke

This was the correct place to post, and I count 5 successes as well. Once I have Dai's rolls, I'll put up a post resolving everyone's rolls.

----------


## Daishain

Let's see how this goes, finger's crossed

main roll (11d10)[*1*][*4*][*9*][*2*][*9*][*9*][*7*][*4*][*5*][*10*][*5*](65)

ten again (11d10)[*2*][*8*][*3*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*4*][*6*][*4*][*4*][*2*](47)

----------


## Daishain

I want at least one fortification thingy here, so spending one WP

(3d10)[*8*][*9*][*1*](18)

All righty then.

----------


## Daishain

Oh hell, that was supposed to be three rolls...

(11d10)[*8*][*1*][*2*][*3*][*7*][*8*][*9*][*4*][*1*][*9*][*3*](55)
(11d10)[*4*][*9*][*9*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*2*][*7*][*6*][*9*][*8*](65)

14 successes, two layers of fortification. Hmm, do I burn another WP to try for three?

----------


## Bennosuke

I leave it up to you, but I need you to decide. Of course a WP is a WP, but one more success gives you another level of fortification. 

I'm going to post IC. Sorry for the delay. Today was a very busy day.

----------


## Daishain

Yes, I'll burn the second point, a mess up here would be really bad. Fingers crossed.

(3d10)[*6*][*9*][*2*](17)

And there we go

----------


## Llyarden

So obviously I don't know much about Michael's character or the pack's standard Siskur-Dah, so much of my stuff is going to be kinda made up on the spot, but one thing I wanted to check - I'm assuming we'd be in Dalu for the bonus to the rite roll?  Or is there some reason we wouldn't want to do that?

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey everyone. Sorry again for the delay in posting. My post rate should be back to "normal" starting today. 

Daishain: Noted. Taking a second WP out of your character box and giving you all the third layer of fortification.

Llyarden: No real reason, no, though I would imagine playing a string instrument may be harder if you have claws on your fingertips  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

Spending a WP for 3 dice for Kara to try for that one last success (3d10)[*7*][*7*][*4*](18)

----------


## Llyarden

Ditto Michael: (3d10)[*5*][*1*][*8*](14) *There we go.*

----------


## Llyarden

Does the sewer count as a single 'building' for the purpose of Michael's All Doors Locked Gift?  All the other Warding facets have specific maxima defined for when they aren't affecting discrete buildings, but All Doors Locked doesn't seem to.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm gonna give it to you for this. We will continue the sewer system one structure, which he will have sufficient control over. But really Michael will just need to seal off one passageway that Solomon goes down forcing the corporeal Beshilu to follow Michael.

----------


## Llyarden

Just to make sure I don't spend it twice, was Michael starting on 9 Essence for some other reason or did you deduct the cost of All Doors Locked already?

----------


## Bennosuke

Prior expenditure, though I would be very surprised if you blew all the way through his pool during the fight... though I guess anything is possible.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delay. IC post up. Forum is being fidgety again.

----------


## Llyarden

And an extra two dice from Hunting Grounds that I didn't know we had active: (2d10)[*6*][*7*](13)
Potential exploding 10s: (2d10)[*2*][*6*](8)
*Nope.*

----------


## Bennosuke

All the rolls and initiative order

*Initiative Order Fighting the Beshilu*
Dog Spirits 17 (Urhan)
Beshilu  7

*Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB*
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Urhan)
King Sky 15
Immovable 15
Reveler 11
Kara 10 (Dalu)


Hiding roll for Kara (2d10)[*4*][*7*](11)
Hiding roll for Spirits (5d10)[*1*][*8*][*6*][*9*][*6*](30)
Seeking for HWOB (15d10)[*9*][*2*][*2*][*6*][*6*][*2*][*9*][*6*][*7*][*9*][*1*][*6*][*8*][*4*][*2*](79)


Initiative for Kara (1d10)[*5*](5) +5 (Dalu)
Initaitive for Solomon (1d10)[*8*](8) +8 (Urhan)
Initiative for Reveler (1d10)[*3*](3) +8
Initiative for King Sky (1d10)[*8*](8) +7
Initiative for Immovable (1d10)[*10*](10) +5
Initiative for HWOB (1d10)[*3*](3) +25

Initiative for Beshilu (1d10)[*2*](2) +5
Initiative for Dog Spirits (1d10)[*10*](10) +7

----------


## Llyarden

I'm assuming I don't have time to shapeshift before this, so Michael will still be in Urhan; Dex (currently 5) + Composure: (1d10+7)[*11*]

EDIT: Also I, uh, just realised Michael has -2 to all rolls when a member of his pack is 'missing.'  Does that apply now since he doesn't exactly know the status of the others?

----------


## Bennosuke

No that does not apply.

----------


## Thundercracker

Initiative for Blaze: (1d20+4)[*11*]

Does Blaze need to be in Human form to close the wards?

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: I would say Human or Dalu form. But, I need you to roll stealth (even though the group hit their mark), and it looks like you rolled a d20 rather than a d10, so if you don't mind, could I get you to re-roll that as well? 

@Dai: Just to clarify two things; Hishan looks like an amalgamation of Hishu and Urhan to me, but I assume you mean Urhan (normal wolf form) if you are talking about an initiative bonus??? Please confirm. Also, even with a +2 initiative bonus in Urshul or Urhan, I'm not sure how you got a 13 initiative base; could you please explain this?

@All: For my own sanity, once the above has been sussed out, I will post IC. This will also buy me a little more time to finish statting out all the extra spirit NPCs I'm going to be using  :Small Cool: 

*Initiative Order Fighting the Beshilu*
Dog Spirits 17 
Michael 11 (Urhan)
Beshilu 7

*Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB*
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Urhan)
King Sky 15
Immovable 15
Reveler 11
Kara 10 (Dalu)
Blaze 6 (Hishu)

----------


## Thundercracker

(1d10+4)[*6*]

I will stick with human for the time being.

----------


## Bennosuke

And that stealth roll please?  :Small Eek:

----------


## Thundercracker

Oh and I forgot the stealth roll: (3d10)[*9*][*3*][*2*](14)

10 again: (3d10)[*3*][*8*][*4*](15)

----------


## Daishain

Yes, I meant Urhan. Sorry, not sure how I got that mixed up...

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so it looks like the pack beat HWOB's perception check, meaning they will get a surprise round on the spirit. Final initiative order below. Feel free to post your turn whenever for simplicity sake. Note HWOB has a defense of 10. 


*Initiative Order Fighting the Beshilu*
Dog Spirits 17
Michael 11 (Urhan)
Beshilu 7

*Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB*
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Urhan)
King Sky 15
Immovable 15
Bear 14 (Urhan)
Reveler 11
Kara 10 (Dalu)
Blaze 6 (Hishu)

Going to make a whole bunch of rolls here to get things started, and will post IC

Solomon's poppet roll (6d10)[*4*][*3*][*8*][*1*][*7*][*9*](32)
King Sky Hunter's Blast spending 1 Essence for +1L damage (11d10)[*1*][*6*][*7*][*10*][*6*][*6*][*2*][*7*][*5*][*10*][*8*](68)
Immovable Hunter activates Phantom Arsenal with 1 Essence for +1L, roll to activate (9d10)[*2*][*4*][*2*][*3*][*2*][*2*][*5*][*9*][*6*](35)
Reveler activates Drain for Essence (11d10)[*8*][*10*][*10*][*7*][*7*][*3*][*10*][*5*][*4*][*6*][*3*](73) vs. (15d10)[*4*][*2*][*10*][*3*][*7*][*5*][*5*][*3*][*10*][*4*][*1*][*1*][*7*][*3*][*4*](69)
Kara's War Howl: (10d10)[*9*][*4*][*8*][*7*][*10*][*5*][*6*][*9*][*2*][*3*](63)


Dog spirit's attack roll (5d10)[*2*][*1*][*7*][*5*][*6*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

Like a fool, I never rolled for the Beshilu, doing so for their attack here (1d10)[*8*](8)

Round two... ready, FIGHT!

*Initiative Order Fighting the Beshilu*
Dog Spirits 17
Michael 10 (Gauru)
Beshilu 7

Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Urhan)
King Sky 15
Immovable 15
Bear 13 (Gauru)
Reveler 11
Kara 10 (Dalu)
Blaze 6 (Hishu)


Rolling for thedog spirits for their second attack (5d10)[*7*][*6*][*10*][*5*][*5*](33)
Izidakh's roll (12d10)[*10*][*4*][*6*][*6*][*1*][*10*][*1*][*7*][*4*][*3*][*7*][*4*](63) to activate Banshee Wail contested by Beshilu (4d10)[*6*][*6*][*3*][*5*](20)

On the other side of combat, HWOB casts Awe (25d10)[*8*][*2*][*5*][*7*][*5*][*2*][*9*][*3*][*5*][*6*][*9*][*10*][*6*][*4*][*4*][*5*][*7*][*10*][*10*][*8*][*10*][*1*][*5*][*4*][*4*](149) *EVERYONE Will need to contest with with Presence + Composure + Primal Urge*. Losing to the spirit means losing your turn and being unable to speak. Assuming HWOB gets an exceptional success... well why wouldn't it, this will actually cost you all 3 turns.

EDIT: Target to beat is 8 successes. IC post coming soon.

----------


## Daishain

Yikes... Oddly enough I think we're all losing at least one turn here

All right, fingers crossed

presence+composure+primal urge (8d10)[*4*][*10*][*7*][*4*][*4*][*4*][*5*][*10*](48)
ten again (8d10)[*1*][*4*][*6*][*7*][*4*][*3*][*1*][*6*](32)

And... not even close. Couldn't even avoid losing the three turns rather than just one.

Leaving aside the damage that thing could do in three turns, this is gonna waste most of my time in guaru, great.

----------


## Thundercracker

Presence + composure + primal urge: (6d10)[*5*][*6*][*3*][*6*][*3*][*2*](25)

10 again : (6d10)[*9*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*6*][*9*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you everyone for the patience with me. IC post coming shortly.

TC, you have had some bad luck with rolls lately (in my games at least)!

----------


## Bennosuke

And somehow I never rolled for the Beshilu in the first round. (5d10)[*7*][*1*][*3*][*5*][*9*](25)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling to prevent HWOB from being knocked down (15d10)[*4*][*9*][*8*][*3*][*2*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*4*][*6*][*7*][*7*][*9*][*5*][*10*](82)

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for all the extra posts; resistance rolls against Obliterates:

Reveler (6d10)[*10*][*10*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*1*](35)
Immovable (6d10)[*8*][*4*][*2*][*8*][*3*][*6*](31)
Sky Hunter (5d10)[*3*][*10*][*2*][*5*][*5*](25)
Kara (7d10)[*10*][*5*][*7*][*6*][*2*][*7*][*1*](38)
Solomon (4d10)[*8*][*1*][*1*][*10*](20)

----------


## Bennosuke

And lastly HWOB's attacks against everyone who it looks like can't defend...
(25d10)[*2*][*9*][*2*][*4*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*3*][*3*][*6*][*8*][*3*][*6*][*4*][*6*][*3*][*9*][*4*][*10*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*6*][*7*][*6*](131)
(25d10)[*9*][*6*][*8*][*4*][*7*][*8*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*10*][*10*][*4*][*9*][*3*][*7*][*5*][*1*][*9*][*1*][*4*][*5*][*3*][*3*][*8*][*3*](148)
(25d10)[*4*][*2*][*7*][*9*][*8*][*2*][*7*][*4*][*10*][*1*][*10*][*8*][*7*][*5*][*7*][*6*][*4*][*10*][*5*][*7*][*7*][*9*][*7*][*6*][*10*](162)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order Fighting the Beshilu*
Dog Spirits 17
Michael 10 (Gauru)
Beshilu 7

*Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB*
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Urhan)
Bear 13 (Gauru)
Reveler 11
Kara 10 (Dalu)
Blaze 6 (Hishu)

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: Spirit combat in regards to taking and giving damage goes as follows (as far as I can find):
-Spirits generally deal bashing damage unless their nature allows them to give lethal damage (clawed hands ect) .
-Spirits that are two ranks up on another spirit act as their target's Bane, causing aggravated damage. This is how HWOB was able to steam roll King Sky and Immovable. Fortunately neither spirit lost all their Essence and both can/will come back
-Physical attacks on a manifested spirit only do bashing damage even if they would be lethal. This is explained as being due to spirits having no internal organs to damage.
-Uratha who out rank a spirit do serious damage to their enemy spirit. This is per side bar on page 186 (tooth and claw). This side bar is incredibly vague, but I assume it means they do aggrevated damage... but that said it is pretty unclear if you have to outrank the spirit by 2 levels as if you were a spirit yourself. That said HWOB is Rank 4, meaning you would need 19 points of Renown to even be one level higher. 

Because of this, I could find no evidence that says Uratha's claws or teeth ignore spirit rules and do lethal damage. I did find a side bar that states that teeth and claws still do L damage to vampires... but I'm not convinced this applies here.

... Sooo, I recommend you all start using that liquid bane

----------


## Bennosuke

So based on the stats I originally made for the wolf blooded, I am going to rule that E, Pine, and James King are all present. Chris Wentworth and Mitchell Sanders are worthless in a fight and Ciara is pregnant. 

I am going to roll initiative for each one individually, because FML I need more things to keep track of in this fight. 

E 7 + (1d10)[*6*](6)
James 6 + (1d10)[*10*](10)
Pine 4 + (1d10)[*7*](7)

Regardless, they will wait out to the end of the initiative, and each one will aim in the first round. This allows me to prevent retconning, but since aiming is mental, they will have stored up +3 dice on their rolls. 

I'll roll their full amount now, and based on everyone else's actions will apply HWOB's defense at the end of the "turn". 

E (8d10)[*9*][*1*][*1*][*6*][*1*][*9*][*8*][*2*](37)
James (8d10)[*3*][*10*][*9*][*7*][*10*][*9*][*6*][*2*](56)
Pine (4d10)[*7*][*2*][*8*][*8*](25)

----------


## Bennosuke

Solomon is going to try to make a Manipulation + Presence roll (measly 2d10) to try to get HWOB to attack him next, then will spend an Essence to shift into Gauru, and will then attack HWOB using a WP

Convince roll (2d10)[*1*][*10*](11) and 10 again (2d10)[*3*][*5*](8)
Attack roll with WP (2d10)[*9*][*9*](18) and 10 again (2d10)[*2*][*5*](7)

*EDIT: Solomon succeeds at both, he does 5 Bashing from two successes + 3L given Kara's benefit. Bear is up and HWOB's defense will be 9 after Solomon's attack. The more attacks made against HWOB, the more likely the wolf blooded will be able to hit. Make sure you look at your Gifts as it is likely you will have some very combat useful gifts here (hence Solomon's social roll; he's going to use Hit and Run, which will later set up Eviscerate)

It is now Bear's turn. I will resolve everything once all the players have rolled*

----------


## Bennosuke

Just going to post IC now which will simplify my life later.
*

Initiative Order Fighting the Beshilu*
Dog Spirits 17
Michael 10 (Gauru)
Beshilu 7

*Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB*
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Urhan)
Bear 13 (Gauru)
Reveler 11
Kara 11 (Gauru)
Blaze 6 (Hishu)

and will roll for Reveler and Kara to move things forward

Reveler will attack Obliterates' Essence (12d10)[*10*][*5*][*5*][*2*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*6*][*1*](52) vs (15d10)[*6*][*4*][*1*][*2*][*10*][*7*][*5*][*7*][*4*][*9*][*4*][*6*][*2*][*7*][*9*](83)
Kara will spend an Essence to shift into Gauru then will all out attack (2d10)[*9*][*8*](17) and 10 again (3d10)[*9*][*7*][*8*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Beshilu attacks (4d10)[*7*][*10*][*6*][*6*](29)
Dog pack attack (6d10)[*2*][*8*][*4*][*4*][*10*][*5*](33)

----------


## Thundercracker

Int + occult: (8d10)[*2*][*10*][*5*][*8*][*7*][*6*][*2*][*8*](48)
10 again: (8d10)[*1*][*9*][*10*][*7*][*9*][*10*][*8*][*2*](56)

To know whats going on with Juno.

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze recognizes the same distant look in Juno's eyes as she saw in the mad Zi'ir Harbor Wolf, even though Juno perhaps seems a little more in control than that Uratha did. However, there is something else that is totally different about Juno, and completely foreign. She is still half-flesh and half-spirit, but there is a third part to her now; something alien and impossible for Blaze to define. It is like seeing a color that Blaze has never seen before; she can say for certain that it's a color, but has no way to describe it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Solomon (10d10)[*4*][*8*][*5*][*9*][*9*][*3*][*3*][*8*][*2*][*4*](55) and 10 again (9d10)[*1*][*6*][*4*][*9*][*9*][*9*][*4*][*2*][*2*](46) vs. (15d10)[*1*][*10*][*7*][*4*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*7*][*4*][*4*][*3*][*6*][*7*][*10*][*10*](94)
Roll for self control (7d10)[*6*][*8*][*2*][*8*][*5*][*4*][*1*](34)
and possibly unneccesary stealth roll (10d10)[*6*][*10*][*4*][*4*][*8*][*3*][*8*][*9*][*4*][*8*](64) 10 again (9d10)[*9*][*1*][*2*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*1*][*8*][*5*](36) vs. (15d10)[*3*][*4*][*2*][*3*][*4*][*8*][*10*][*6*][*5*][*5*][*9*][*6*][*10*][*8*][*10*](93)

----------


## Llyarden

It may not matter if this is basically the end of the chapter, but wouldn't Michael need to spend an Essence to shift out of Gauru reflexively (or risk failing the Resolve+Composure roll to not kill things long enough to shift as an instant action)?

----------


## Bennosuke

That is correct, except as combat is over and Michael has spent all active turns fighting, he can spend an instant action to shift without spending Essence. However, if you want to RP Michael not wanting to shift out of Gauru and see where that leads, or something similar, I'd be happy to work that with you.

Alternatively, if you want we can try to bring Michael into combat with HWOB, though the fight _might_ be over soon...

----------


## Irrelephant

Urshul sounds good, *@Bennosuke*. I rolled as though she were in Gauru for the initial attack, but the loss of one die from the pool doesn't change anything in the previous roll I think

----------


## Bennosuke

You can spend the wp still if you would like to roll three extra dice in case you can get one more success

----------


## Irrelephant

Sounds good! I'll roll here to avoid cluttering up the IC thread

(3d10)[*6*][*10*][*1*](17)

Additional potential rolls for exploding 10s: (3d10)[*9*][*3*][*2*](14)

----------


## Bennosuke

Whew. Nice roll. Will update Juno's character box with the spent WP. IC post coming in one moment. 

Since the defense in neutralized, all of Solomon's rolls above are basically moot, because HWOB loses its attack turn and has no defense. 

So instead Solomon will spend an Essence to activate Primal Strength and commit a regular attack (11d10)[*5*][*8*][*1*][*4*][*5*][*5*][*6*][*7*][*8*][*7*][*4*](60) and +3L bonus for claw attack. 

*Initiative Order Fighting the HWOB*
HWOB 28
Solomon 16 (Gauru)
Bear 13 (Gauru)
Reveler 11
Kara 11 (Gauru)
Blaze 6 (Hishu)

----------


## Thundercracker

What are the risks and options with regards to not killing the plague lord spirit?

(9d10)[*6*][*8*][*2*][*1*][*3*][*8*][*10*][*6*][*6*](50)
9 again: (9d10)[*2*][*8*][*4*][*8*][*2*][*8*][*9*][*5*][*4*](50)

----------


## Bennosuke

I count three successes total. 




> What are the risks and options with regards to not killing the plague lord spirit?


If the pack does not eat the spirit, it will be thrown into the Hisil in a state of hibernation, needing to take a very long time recover corpus and Essence before it can "awaken". The pack's sigils of warding would keep the spirit contained in the interim, and given how long it would take for the spirit, the pack could prepare many "outcomes" for HWOB. 

-During this time, the pack could learn any number of rites to contain the spirit; such as "Bottle the Spirit", "Shadow Bind", or "Fetish" (see pages 140-142ish). It could potentially turn HWOB into an ally or an asset if the spirit can be contained in this way. I'd probably give the pack some bonuses for being able to prepare the rite for months before HWOB comes back
-Alternatively, the pack could simply bolster the power of the sigil wards, and thus capturing the spirit within (like Pequod), could then use social maneuvers to turn the spirit into an ally or force it to inform them about the Beshilu... or perhaps whatever it was in the ocean that caused the Beshilu to flee the seaside. 

Just spit balling with the above.

*EDIT: @Irrelephant: If you want help determining how Juno would respond, feel free to PM me.*

----------


## Llyarden

I thought HWOB would awaken somewhere related to its resonance if it discorporated, rather than where it discorporated?  Or do the wards change that?

----------


## Daishain

Okay, well that is interesting. Llyarden, I would assume that the essence left would normally migrate to that resonance area, and in this case is being blocked by the ward.

I would still suggest finishing the thing off. I don't think we can trust this thing as any sort of ally/asset, and there are probably much safer things to use with spirit bottle and the like.

In addition, safely containing this thing long term in the wards will require maintaining control over the area, which would be difficult enough if it wasn't about to become a crime scene with some pissed off and probably from now on hypervigilant owners.

We're safer eating the essence, dismantling the wards, picking up evidence of our presence, and bugging out before the sun comes up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, it looks like the pack is in agreement! All Uratha involved in the fight with HWOB must take a Breaking Point roll towards spirit, which will be Resolve + Composure (+2 dice if you have a spirit touchstone). However, as previously discussed, I will allow players to willfully fail the roll if they want to drop their harmony, which I think some players might. 

As part of the eating process, you can either completely refill your Essence pool, or if you have any points in Wisdom Renown, you can forgo the Essence in exchange for learning (for free; no XP cost) the gift Eyes of the Dead on page 122. 

Don't worry about Juno, Solomon or Kara. I'll deal with them...

I'll let the conversation that's happening IC play out.

----------


## Daishain

Right, rolling for breaking point, I like being at the current harmony level (7d10)[*7*][*8*][*2*][*10*][*2*][*8*][*6*](43)
ten again (7d10)[*3*][*10*][*3*][*7*][*8*][*9*][*6*](46)

----------


## Bennosuke

Bear keeps his Harmony at it's current level. Is bear filling up on Essence or taking the Gift?

Watching the OOC thread, but doesn't seem room to jump in yet. Also, waiting for the characters to finish talking to complete the eating... more is waiting to happen.

----------


## Daishain

I don't qualify for the gift, Bear has purity and honor when it comes to renown, not wisdom. So yeah, just filling up.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze will accept the move towards spirit and also get the eyes of the dead facet, because its free.

----------


## Bennosuke

Noted. I have restored Bear's Essence and dropped Blaze's harmony to 6. Please update your character sheet TC. Also, do you want to shift out of Gauru before things go very sideways???

EDIT: @Irrelephant and Llyarden: If you haven't, pleas make sure to check the recruitment thread for my replies.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Noted. I have restored Bear's Essence and dropped Blaze's harmony to 6. Please update your character sheet TC. Also, do you want to shift out of Gauru before things go very sideways???
> 
> EDIT: @Irrelephant and Llyarden: If you haven't, pleas make sure to check the recruitment thread for my replies.


Blaze is in Urshul form, and there he will stay for the time being.

----------


## Bennosuke

PM'ed Irrelephant but if I haven't heard anything by tomorrow will move things forward.

----------


## Bennosuke

It really is a shame that Ladorak and Erulasto are still MIA/possibly are not coming back. If anyone has any luck getting a hold of them, please let me know.

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to let other people reply/interact, but let me know if you want me to move things on in some way.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I'm going to give players till tomorrow morning to reply (only Daishain has said move on). If I get more requests, or people remain silent, I will move this on to the epilogue scene/concern. Hope everyone is hanging in there alright!

----------


## Thundercracker

> Okay, I'm going to give players till tomorrow morning to reply (only Daishain has said move on). If I get more requests, or people remain silent, I will move this on to the epilogue scene/concern. Hope everyone is hanging in there alright!


Im good to move on.

----------


## Llyarden

I'm similarly good to move on, although Michael got written out of the scene anyway.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Llyarden: I actually was waiting for you to reply to E one way or the other about leaving the room, but it's no big deal. 

Moving things along now.

----------


## Daishain

breaking point (4d10)[*9*][*4*][*3*][*7*](23)

----------


## Bennosuke

Wrong game/thread, but noted  :Small Wink: 

AFB atm, but I think Karl will still have to take a breaking point condition, feel free to look it up and let me know what you think is appropriate. Probably bestial or competitive.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze to know where to help out the computer spirit: int+ occult: 
(8d10)[*9*][*4*][*8*][*9*][*5*][*10*][*10*][*4*](59)
9 again; (8d10)[*2*][*7*][*2*][*1*][*10*][*10*][*6*][*2*](40)

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC:




> does Blaze have any sense about whether the spirit is too far gone?


Blaze will need to lay eyes on the spirit further to take an Int+ Occult +2 roll.

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC:
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze will need to lay eyes on the spirit further to take an Int+ Occult +2 roll.


Well do just that, also going to try and theorize what might help it recover: (11d10)[*8*][*9*][*4*][*4*][*7*][*10*][*9*][*9*][*3*][*10*][*7*](80)
9 again: (11d10)[*8*][*7*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*8*][*5*][*2*][*8*][*5*][*7*](61)

----------


## Bennosuke

Not waiting on me, right? 

@llyarden and Irrelephant: Please feel free to post, even if you feel out of sorts. Michael is a pup and allowed not to know much, and Juno is... Juno.

----------


## Daishain

Okay, it seems we're nearing/at an interlude. Benno suggested that we'll be time skipping a few weeks, so here's my suggestions on things bear would try to get done in the short term.

Personal
-get some sort of expert advice concerning Ciara's pregnancy and its apparently rapid progression
-Seriously look into that meadery idea, possibly partnering with the winery we've already been working with and/or the flower gardens with the newly established locus.
-bind the other hawk, the mate of the one already hooked, get them to help with the first pack objective below.

Pack
-Secure the territory, patrol/defend the borders, chase off or kill as many of the remaining beshilu as we can, identify and assess any remaining potential problems
-Set up a serious thank you/apology package for all of the spirits that helped with the latest crisis, but most especially the two that were dispersed.
-find help for juno

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze needs to take care of his spirit obligations.  Thats tending the garden and aligning the loci they control, and hanging out with the laptop spirit and making it fat and happy, and helping the discorporated king sky hunter and the other defeated spirit reassemble themselves.  In addition hes going to try and figure out whats going on with Juno, and what those bits of barnacles are in the water Pequod left behind.

----------


## Bennosuke

You guys are great, so thank you for getting ahead of me... though we do have this one last bit of epilogue to get through...

----------


## Daishain

Composure+stealth (4d10)[*4*][*9*][*7*][*10*](30)

----------


## Llyarden

Somewhat arbitrary Resolve+Composure for Michael: (4d10)[*6*][*9*][*3*][*5*](23) *1 success.*

----------


## Bennosuke

I don't think a roll was needed for this. As far as I can tell the roll is only needed if you are trying to force another Uratha into death rage with the power. Not that it really matters.

----------


## Bennosuke

Just going to hold off on posting, but let me know if people want things moved on.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay all. Below is the breakdown of earned beats. All beats earned for Michael will go to Llyarden's new character. As always, I will do my best to catch everything, but please feel free to bring up if you think I missed a beat for your character. As we are finishing the story, all character's will replenish all WP and Essence. All conditions will also be wiped. Please let me know if you want to spend any XP on anything. Please let me know if you want to update your aspirations or anything else. Once I have replies from everyone, then we will start the new Prelude. 

#Blaze: 1 beat for finishing the Epilogue, a second for finishing the story. Everyone get's a third beat toward The Reveler's Aspiration. Blaze gets an additional beat for "hacking" computers using his spirit to find out more about the idigam. I suggest changing this aspiration but you don't have to. That brings Blaze to 1 beat and 5 XP. 

#Bear: 1 beat for finishing the Epilogue, a second for finishing the story. Everyone get's a third beat toward The Reveler's Aspiration. I'll give Bear a beat towards his third Aspiraiton as part of witnessing Juno's death. This aspiration must be replaced. That brings Bear to 2 beats and 3 xp. 

#Michael: 1 beat for finishing the Epilogue, a second for finishing the story. Everyone get's a third beat toward The Reveler's Aspiration. I'll consider Michael to have explored his Uratha nature in using his Elodath powers to save Bear, and it was pretty darn cool. You can keep the four beats for your new character. 

I am updating the pack Aspirations, please confirm you are okay with this: 
#Secure your territory
#Discover more about the Idigam
#Correct the damage to the Gauntlet caused by the Beshilu
# (Totem) Increase the number of Vineyards and music halls within the Pack's domain, to expand the domain of Reveler.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze is going to pick up fetish, so he can make stuff for the pack.  

To replace the aspiration I'm thinking help the spirits who were banished during the fight to reform.  Not sure how to go about doing that though.

----------


## Bennosuke

Just making sure I have this right, Blaze is spending 4xp on the Rite "Fetish"? Blaze can learn this rite from another Uratha or from a spirit, assuming it is going to be from a spirit, since there are no other Uratha around to teach it, which spirit is Blaze going to learn this from? There is no right answer, I just want to explore where this was learned from. The new aspiration makes sense and we can discuss how this can be done later, but there is a way, essentially helping to cultivate the Essence they need to wake up. 

Still waiting on the other two players.

----------


## Daishain

Confirmed, I'll probably save the xp for the moment, and I'll think about a replacement aspiration. Thank you for running an interesting chapter as usual.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Just making sure I have this right, Blaze is spending 4xp on the Rite "Fetish"? Blaze can learn this rite from another Uratha or from a spirit, assuming it is going to be from a spirit, since there are no other Uratha around to teach it, which spirit is Blaze going to learn this from? There is no right answer, I just want to explore where this was learned from. The new aspiration makes sense and we can discuss how this can be done later, but there is a way, essentially helping to cultivate the Essence they need to wake up. 
> 
> Still waiting on the other two players.


How many spirits do we have left?  Weve got reveler and the computer spirit... anyone else?  If it was a choice of the two Id probably go with computer kid.

----------


## Llyarden

Yeah I mean I don't have any experience to spend. I'm fine with the changes to the pack aspirations.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Confirmed, I'll probably save the xp for the moment, and I'll think about a replacement aspiration. Thank you for running an interesting chapter as usual.


Let me know about what you want to do with the aspirations. And thank you!




> How many spirits do we have left? Weve got reveler and the computer spirit... anyone else? If it was a choice of the two Id probably go with computer kid.


Take a look at the list of spirits on the front page of this thread. There are other spirits, though maybe not one's that are "allies" but may be able to help in ways. 

@All: I will try to get a good post up in the IC thread ASAP. Obviously it is going to take a good bit of time and focus, so please be patient with me.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, IC post is up.

@Llyarden: I've added James' character sheet to the first page in a post that had room for the word count. I've also created a character box for James, keeping his 4 earned XP.

----------


## Thundercracker

Manipulation + empathy: (5d10)[*9*][*7*][*5*][*9*][*1*](31)
10 again: (5d10)[*8*][*9*][*8*][*10*][*8*](43)

2 successes but oh if only those rolls were reversed

----------


## Bennosuke

If anyone used their Spirit senses, they would have seen no evidence of a "riding" spirit. However, as mentioned, anyone can feel free to give me a Wits + Primal Urge roll.

----------


## Llyarden

Yeah poking my senses across the Gauntlet was the other thing I was going to try (well, that and actually making a Wits+Empathy roll just to get a sense of his motivations etc) but I didn't get the chance to make an IC post before the priest guy left.

Wits + PU: (3d10)[*3*][*6*][*3*](12) *A big ol' nope.*
And potential exploding 10s: (3d10)[*3*][*2*][*2*](7)

----------


## Bennosuke

James can't see anything specifically supernatural about the man, though something does feel _off_.

Feel free to "retroactively" roll that Wits + Empathy. This is PBP so I generally won't hold it against you that you couldn't "get there" in time, and in general feel free to ask if you can time warp a post or retroactively roll. I'm only going to be against it if it is clear you are trying to use hindsight.

----------


## Llyarden

Wits + Empathy: (4d10)[*2*][*2*][*6*][*5*](15) *Even more nope.*
Potential exploding 10s: (4d10)[*4*][*10*][*6*][*8*](28)

I guess James wasn't really bothered about the specifics of why the priest was here...

----------


## Bennosuke

Was worth a try regardless. Luck with the forum roller tends to change pretty quickly.

----------


## Thundercracker

wits + Primal Urge: (3d10)[*6*][*5*][*7*](18)
10 again: (3d10)[*9*][*7*][*10*](26)
Did blaze get anything incriminating from the guy with 2 successes?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Did blaze get anything incriminating from the guy with 2 successes?


He definitely made himself look like an A-hole on tape without realizing he was being recorded, but nothing truly incriminating because he isn't planning on doing anything illegal. 

That said, other than waiting for Daishain to roll, does anyone wanna spend a WP for an additional 3d10?

----------


## Bennosuke

Taking that as a no. Should I post for TC in reply?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Taking that as a no. Should I post for TC in reply?


Sure, not worth spending a WP for this.

----------


## Bennosuke

Like James, Blaze sees no evidence of the guy being ridden, but there is something OFF about him. Are you replying ic?

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze had a surprisingly bad roll. However, he knows this much simply from past in game experiences; Daigon was a name written outside "The Church of Daigon The Deep One" a building the entire pack passed previously. He also knows Solomon payed the church a visit, and that it _didn't go well_. Outside of that, very early on the pack visited the New Bedford Whaling Museum. In one of the exhibits was a golden crown with symbols reminiscent of The First Tongue "The Deep One". The crown belonged to the wife of one Robert Olmstead. According to the informative text next to his picture, Olmstead was a famous whaler and leader in the New Bedford community. He had gained his fortune by hiring many natives and Cape Verdean slaves aboard his ships, and was known as one of the most successful and productive whalers during his era. He was interestingly hung, then burned at the stake by the locals of South Dartmouth. Blaze already made this connection between Daigon and The Deep One early in the game (though over 2 years ago in real life... so I don't blame you for not remembering). In trying to find out more about the Idigam, Blaze spoke to a spirit of Knowledge in The Museum. I'm too lazy to summarize so I'll just quote my old post: 




> The spirit cackled with delight, "First you tell me Uratha, then I shall provide you with what you want." Blaze gave the spirit what it desired, it practically moaned with ecstasy as Blaze spoke, hanging on his every word and seeming to grow in size.
> 
> Once it was the knowledge spirit's turn to speak, it said, "Long ago, in the days of the one land that your kind call Pangaea... back when Father Wolf was the would be dictator of the world, there were a group of abominations stranger than even the Uratha. They were like spirits, but with no clear form or function, and they were called Idigam.
> 
> The hunt for the Idigam was one of Father Wolf's greatest undertakings, and one of his greatest failures. Unable to slay his foes, Father Wolf cried to Mother Luna like a lost pup, and She banished the Idigam from this Earth." The spirit cackled at this as if it were the funniest of jokes, then continued, "But clearly even Mother Luna was not enough. Though I have never seen an Idigam myself, and have no real proof of their existence, somehow the townsfolk of New Bedford have been influenced by this Idigam. Maybe they have found relics of some ancient spirit long since banished, or maybe the Idigam were never truly banished, I do not know. But it is the only explanation for some of the artifacts kept in this museum. The influence of the Idigam is evident in much of the art and relic stored here."


Other than that, Blaze knows the priest was not being ridden, as Bear asked. 

I think that's plenty of information despite the failed roll.

----------


## Bennosuke

I assume I should just keep watching to let players respond to Blaze's "info dump"?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I assume I should just keep watching to let players respond to Blaze's "info dump"?


So if understand correctly, the church of diagon may be related to the deep one, who was responsible for Junos death.  Im thinking we should look into them to figure out if we need to take revenge.

----------


## Daishain

That would seem to be the next logical step, though Bear was waiting on a response from Kara, or for that matter any other input on how to deal with the threat posed by the priest.

----------


## Bennosuke

> So if understand correctly, the church of diagon may be related to the deep one, who was responsible for Junos death. Im thinking we should look into them to figure out if we need to take revenge.


Correct. This is why Solomon looked into them previously. 




> That would seem to be the next logical step, though Bear was waiting on a response from Kara, or for that matter any other input on how to deal with the threat posed by the priest.


Sorry, I did not realize you were waiting for me. Though I have control of many NPC/characters, I am trying to let the players drive everything. However, will post for Kara now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits + computers : (6d10)[*6*][*9*][*1*][*3*][*8*][*10*](37)
10 again: (6d10)[*8*][*8*][*8*][*7*][*2*][*8*](41)

----------


## Llyarden

Presence + Academics + Glory + 1 for Locus for James to grant himself Streetwise dots using The Story Is True: (8d10)[*10*][*2*][*6*][*8*][*8*][*5*][*7*][*2*](48)
Potential exploding 10s:  (8d10)[*6*][*9*][*2*][*5*][*10*][*7*][*4*][*7*](50) *3 successes total + 3 dots*

And to save on double posting I'll put my Int+Streetwise roll here too: (1d10)[*10*]
Removing the unskilled penalty on any success above: (1d10)[*10*]
And then one extra die per success above, up to 5: (5d10)[*5*][*8*][*3*][*8*][*9*](33)
And more potential exploding 10s: (7d10)[*1*][*3*][*10*][*4*][*7*][*8*][*3*](36) *And then three successes here too with the effective 5 dice.*

----------


## Daishain

Bear's wits+survival roll (4d10)[*10*][*9*][*2*][*10*](31)
ten again (4d10)[*5*][*8*][*8*][*8*](29)

Ooh, four successes, nice

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: I've updated my last IC post to add a scene for Bear.

----------


## Llyarden

So, to copy across from Discord, changing my Int+Streetwise to Presence + Socialise, which is 5 dice at base, +3 for the successes on The Story Is True, which comes out as 5 successes using the 7 dice above plus one more die to roll: (1d10)[*4*] *5 successes total, then.*

----------


## Bennosuke

In Urhan Bear would get an extra 4d10 for perception rolls. Will let you use the first three rolls of your 10 again roll guaranteeing 1 success. Will roll an additional 4d10, the first being Bear's last dice, the other three will be extra 10 again

(4d10)[*6*][*1*][*10*][*1*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

For Bear's 10 again (3d10)[*5*][*6*][*7*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

A quick roll for Chris (4d10)[*2*][*5*][*1*][*1*](9)

EDIT: Well darn  :Small Eek:

----------


## Haval

So, the current sheet.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2373886

And here's some background notes

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Background
Joanna is the eldest daughter of a former Boston police officer turned private investigator. Her mother died when she was young and unknown to the rest of the family, was wolf blooded.

From necessity Joanna was obliged to help with her younger brother and sister, which grew increasingly difficult when her father was forced to take early retirement after taking an injury on duty. Her Dad was forced to resort to PI work to make ends meet but spent a lot of time outside the house with Joanna or one of her various aunts left in charge. Having to balance schoolwork and family responsibilities led to her developing a rebellious streak by her teens as a means of blowing off steam. She spent a lot of time going to gigs in places where she was underage and had friends that her Dad tended to disapprove of. This led to the occasional argument, but by this point Joanna was fearless enough to laugh off any attempt to stop her acting as she pleased. Eventually her Dad gave up and made sure she was taught a few things so that she could always defend herself if she ever got into trouble.

Joanna's schoolwork suffered as a result of all this. Her teachers would say that she was smart but was unfocused enough to not put the work in. Combined with her Dad's lack of readily available funds, this has meant that she has yet to make it to college. Instead she has been working for her Dad. Something about the work is deeply appealing to her. She can set her own schedule without the hassle of a boss to tell her what to do, but she can be very focused on the job when she needs to be. Most of the job has involved finding people who don't want to be found or surveilling people in divorce or custody cases. What she sees is not always pleasant but the act of hunting someone or watching them from the shadows has made her feel like she has a calling. At least she can stick with this until she knows what she wants to do with her life.



Reason to be in New Bedford if needed
She's in New Bedford to look for a man who badly beat up another man in a Boston bar fight and then avoided showing up to court when he was supposed to. There's decent money for successfully bringing him in although she normally just passes on the location of people like that to the police. The man is supposed to have a cousin out here where he might be staying.

Description
Shoulder length messy black hair, usually wears jeans and band t-shirt for comfort and out of laziness unless she has a good reason to dress up to blend in somewhere, has various tattoos down her right arm from when she was a teenager.

Why she has various Police skills
Aside from her Dad, Joanna's granddad was a police captain back in the day, and one of her uncles is line to follow in his footsteps. A number of her cousins and her little brother serve in various parts of the Boston police. The Sullivans might have a bit of a reputation to local cops that might know who they are. Occasionally they might know Joanna directly through her job.

Physical Touchstone
Beth Caldwell - best friend from way back, front woman of the band Joanna was in as a teenager, had played some shows but never really got anywhere substantial, broke up a few years back due to personal animosity between them and one of the other members, Beth had had more ambition to try to keep going but it didn't work out after they couldn't find any decent replacements, bonded over shared musical interests, Beth is currently in college but they still talk regularly, is a nicer person that Joanna is protective of


First Change

Around a year ago Joanna was tasked with surveilling a man who was assumed to be beating his wife. The woman's mother was willing to pay Joanna to find hard evidence of the abuse actually happening so she could get the police involved. After a day or so of hanging out in her car taking pictures of the couple's house she photographed the act before the man left to go to a bar.

Thinking back, Joanna feels like she had left the car to follow the man and maybe taunt him a little before the police eventually showed up to arrest him. The rest of the night was something of a blur. She eventually woke up naked and bloody in her apartment's shower the following day. From what she has been able to work out she followed the man and a group of his friends to a bar before laying in wait outside it for when they eventually left later that night. As they stumbled home drunk she proceeded to stalk and kill the abusive man's three friends. For the first they never saw or heard her, but for the rest she chose to show herself a little more each time for the sake of terrifying the prey. Eventually, after playing with him a little, Joanna pursued the man into a well lit freeway where the traffic finished things for her.

Later that day a man and an older woman showed up at her apartment to have a little chat and explain what she was. They had not been aware of her enough to get to her in time, but had done what they could to cover up her kills from anyone who might take an interest. Publicly three men had died to unspecified gang violence and the fourth had died due to a drunken accident. They couldn't quite squash all the stories that sprung up afterwards of a giant black wolf in the Boston suburbs.

Since her first change Joanna has tried to keep her distance both from what she is and from other Uratha. She doesn't remember what she did but she dreamt of it enough to get an idea of what hunting and killing four men actually felt like. She enjoyed it because they were prey. They were weaker then her and so they deserved what happened to them. She doesn't want to feel like that again unless she absolutely has to and so she has kept her shape-shifting to something that she does under supervision. As yet she has seen no reason to be part of a pack either. Her Uratha friends teach her what she needs to know and she helps them out in return when she can. Why leave behind her life for something she's not sure she even wants. She's not unfriendly to other Uratha, but as yet prefers to work alone.

The one thing that has encouraged her to stay in contact with the local packs is her brother and sister. She has learnt enough about the wolf-blooded to wonder about her Mum's family. If she changed, what is to stop one or both of them changing at some point? Will they pass it on to their kids? Joanna would like to learn enough to be able to keep an eye on them

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze wits + int + 3 : (9d10)[*7*][*1*][*2*][*7*][*2*][*8*][*6*][*8*][*4*](45)
10 again: (9d10)[*10*][*4*][*5*][*8*][*6*][*1*][*8*][*10*][*8*](60)

----------


## Bennosuke

Yikes TC, only two successes on 9 dice! You have been having some bad luck.

Haval, thank you for sharing. I will invite the other players to review, and if no changes are recommended or discussed, I will add what you've posted to the first slide on this thread. If I am having significant trouble storing everything, we may just need to make a new OOC thread.

@Daishain: How do you want to move forward with Bear. Do you want to wait for TC, start a time warp scene, or maybe roll a computer check?

I figure at the end of this "Scene" we will have interlude scenes and introduce the new player characters to the pack.

----------


## Daishain

I think Bear would head back, find that Blaze hasn't returned yet, and then hop onto the computer. He'll try to solicit some help from that computer spirit as well, but if its not especially cooperative he's not going to put a huge amount of effort into it.

In any case, Int+computers? (3d10)[*4*][*7*][*5*](16)
ten again (3d10)[*2*][*1*][*1*](4)

----------


## GKnightBC

Greetings all! My Myth sheet for this game:

sheet.html#id=2372646

Sadly, as I am have not posted in GITP before, I can't post URLs or images yet. 
See you all in the world, soon.

----------


## Bennosuke

To save people the trouble, here is a the link

----------


## Thundercracker

> To save people the trouble, here is a the link


I dont think you can have a 0 strength.

----------


## Daishain

All right, skimmed through both, didn't see any red flags other than Jeremy's 0 strength which ought to be a 1. Looks like they're both set up with their own strengths that the current group is lacking and not overlapping with each other by too much.

I would like to see a bit more of Joanna's personality/background, but otherwise I'm fine with this.

----------


## Haval

> I would like to see a bit more of Joanna's personality/background, but otherwise I'm fine with this.


Background was here if you didn't see it. Moved it to a google doc for ease of storage. Hopefully the link works. I'll write up a personality paragraph as well.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm pretty sure the strength thing was just an accident on Mythweaver. I really hate Mythweaver because it's too easy to accidentally change the sheet while just trying to scroll through things. I think I remember that happening with Karl's character sheet way back when. 

There should be a locked, and an editing mode for those character sheets. If I'm given the link to your sheet on Mythweaver, I could accidentally change things. It's just a little frustrating.

I think the only other thing I am seeing is that Jeremy Coppers needs his trigger (though I may have missed it on the sheet). 

@Haval: For Trigger "The Other" I'm not going to call spirits as an Other, but I will call the Idigam as it's not really truly a spirit and is about as "other" as you can get in Werewolf; if that sounds fair to you.

----------


## Haval

> @Haval: For Trigger "The Other" I'm not going to call spirits as an Other, but I will call the Idigam as it's not really truly a spirit and is about as "other" as you can get in Werewolf; if that sounds fair to you.


Totally fair

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok, my most recent IC post includes a part for each of the new characters! Welcome to the game!

----------


## Haval

Wits 3 + Empathy 1
(4d10)[*9*][*2*][*9*][*8*](28)
Any 10s
(4d10)[*3*][*1*][*4*][*4*](12)

Would a skill speciality of Empathy (Motives) work here? Although maybe I don't need it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, it would.

----------


## Haval

So skill specialty 1 + area of expertise 1
(2d10)[*8*][*4*](12)
Any 10s
(2d10)[*5*][*1*](6)

----------


## Daishain

presence+persuasion (4d10)[*7*][*10*][*8*][*6*](31)
ten again pool (4d10)[*5*][*8*][*4*][*6*](23)

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to let werewolf keep going but let me know if you want me to butt in

----------


## Bennosuke

I think I'm going to let the PCs keep discussing. I will leave it to Bear or Blaze to address their thoughts on whether or not this is a spirit riding.

But please let me know if you want to move out of this scene and if there is any particular avenue you want to start with.

----------


## Thundercracker

Is my assumption about a little dark fountain / pond thing being able to create Essence for the deep fishes to eat reasonable / correct? I figure we can put it below ground where Peaquod was hanging out before we let him loose.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think it's fine. Overall the book is pretty vague on this. I think in general it either has to be a significant structure or tied in some way to a significant event or emotion, which may be hard to conceptualize in regards to creating a fountain or pool... so my suggestion would be to instead have its creation affiliated with something like a punk rock christening, like the band performs some ritual music after it is built or something similar, maybe each player burns a point of Essence?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I think it's fine. Overall the book is pretty vague on this. I think in general it either has to be a significant structure or tied in some way to a significant event or emotion, which may be hard to conceptualize in regards to creating a fountain or pool... so my suggestion would be to instead have its creation affiliated with something like a punk rock christening, like the band performs some ritual music after it is built or something similar, maybe each player burns a point of Essence?


Yeah thats a good idea

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good. Redacted further comment as I'm an idiot.

----------


## Haval

Going to roll as well just in case

Tracking (Wits 3 + Survival 1 + Urhan 4)
[rollv]8d10[rollv]
Any 10s
(8d10)[*4*][*1*][*2*][*8*][*8*][*7*][*4*][*3*](37)

----------


## Haval

Messed up the code
(8d10)[*6*][*2*][*2*][*6*][*10*][*8*][*8*][*4*](46)

With Honed Senses three successes is an exceptional success

----------


## Bennosuke

> https://static.wixstatic.com/media/e...5dea56000.webp
> 
> Huh, I blanked on this being a real place. I suppose we have smaller mobility carts for the elderly but I've never seen anyone just driving golf carts around.


Yeah, I used to go there as a kid every summer when I would visit my East Coast family, and the golf cart thing was always very funny to me. I know it doesn't fit the tone of the story, and the Cuttyhunk in this story is very much a fictitious creation, but I couldn't help but include that stranger detail. I think they actually don't have a way of bringing cars onto and off the island very easily, so I think it's easier to transport golf carts to the island (just a guess).

----------


## Thundercracker

dex + firearms: (8d10)[*10*][*8*][*8*][*5*][*3*][*10*][*4*][*6*](54)
10 again: (8d10)[*9*][*5*][*1*][*7*][*3*][*10*][*10*][*9*](54)

dex + firearms: (8d10)[*1*][*8*][*3*][*3*][*1*][*9*][*3*][*6*](34)
10 again: (8d10)[*7*][*6*][*6*][*5*][*8*][*6*][*9*][*7*](54)

Edit: Oops, wrong game.  It's late, cut me some slack.  let me keep those roles tho? :)

----------


## Bennosuke

Leave your rolls. Solid results

----------


## Haval

Actually isn't it keep going as long as you get 10s
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Haval

There's actually another one there if it matters
(1d10)[*4*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Kara with a staggering 9 dice (9d10)[*5*][*2*][*9*][*2*][*10*][*5*][*6*][*6*][*6*](51)

Also @Haval, you can always just use the extra dice from your 10 again pool rather than rolling over and over as long you have enough dice in that pool. Also, for Joanna's exceptional success (8 freaking successes) I'll give you a choice of one of the following three conditions: Inspired (Jo is inspired by joining The Anchor Wolves and feels compelled to do her best as a new member. She gains an exceptional success on 3 successes when doing something for a pack mate or the pack as a whole), Steadfast (Jo feel steadfast in her new role as a pack member, and when she fails a roll you can choose to convert it into a single success), or Symbolic Focus (Jo is filled with the symbolic essence of the rite she just took part in, and will gain an exceptional success with 3 successes when dealing with spirits)

----------


## Haval

I generally try not to post when people at work keep interrupting me but it doesn't always work out. Wasn't expecting to roll that well.

Taking symbolic focus because that spirit yelled at her before. I'll add it to my sheet when I'm at home.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good. For what it is worth, I keep track of all that stuff in the character boxes in the first page of this thread, though you are also welcome to keep track on your own sheet.

Sorry to hear about work. I share my office with my colleague right now, which means we can collaborate a lot more, but it also means I sometimes can't get as much done, and I'm definitely less inclined to try to post when she's around.

----------


## Haval

Wits 3 + Survival 1 + 4 for Urhan
(8d10)[*4*][*2*][*4*][*7*][*8*][*4*][*3*][*10*](42)
Honed Senses for an exceptional success for three successes
10 again
(8d10)[*9*][*8*][*6*][*3*][*10*][*10*][*5*][*6*](57)

----------


## Bennosuke

You said three successes, but I count four  :Small Amused:

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits 2 Surivvial 1 Urhan 4 = (7d10)[*6*][*6*][*8*][*4*][*8*][*10*][*9*](51)
10 again: (7d10)[*6*][*8*][*5*][*7*][*8*][*8*][*7*](49)

----------


## Haval

> You said three successes, but I count four


That's a Gift by the way. I maybe should have been clearer. 

Gift of Hunting: Hone'd Senses 'The Uratha achieves an exceptional success on Perception rolls with three successes instead of five.' (137)

Edit - I may have miscounted as well. If there's another success I'll take it  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Kara then. Thank you everyone for the patience (4d10)[*7*][*8*][*4*][*7*](26)

----------


## Thundercracker

blaze wits + survival: (3d10)[*3*][*3*][*5*](11)
10 again: (3d10)[*3*][*10*][*5*](18)

----------


## Haval

Hunter's Aspect Roll. When successful gives the Unaware condition. Presumably it's easier to find prey if no one knows you're there.

Intelligence 3 + Stealth 2 + Renown (Cunning) 1
(Moon Kissed Stealth gives 9 again)
(6d10)[*1*][*7*][*10*][*3*][*7*][*2*](30)
9 or 10 again
(6d10)[*1*][*6*][*7*][*7*][*5*][*1*](27)

Just realised I need to add a drawback for Moon Kissed, so this is to remind me to add it to my sheet.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'll add Haval's one success on his Hunter's Aspect to the pool.

Blaze: 0
Joanna: 0+1
Jeremy: 1
Waiting for Bear
Will roll for Kara 2+ -1=1d10 (1d10)[*6*](6)

EDIT: So Bear needs three successes? Hmmmmm... anyone wanna spend a WP? Not the end of the world if we fail I suppose.

----------


## Haval

I'll have a go

(3d10)[*3*][*1*][*3*](7)

----------


## Bennosuke

Wow. These rolls are impressive

----------


## Daishain

wits+hunting survival (5d10)[*6*][*3*][*2*][*9*][*4*](24)
ten again (5d10)[*10*][*3*][*4*][*4*][*4*](25)

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna is down to 3/5 WP, updated in the character box. Sorry for the delay everyone. Looks like the pack is about 2 successes short despite everything. 

IC post coming now.

----------


## Daishain

wits+primal urge (4d10)[*5*][*8*][*8*][*2*](23)
ten again (4d10)[*4*][*9*][*6*][*5*](24)

----------


## Haval

I think that's reroll everything on stealth if I'm reading this right
Dexterity 2 + Stealth 2 + Urhan 2
(6d10)[*10*][*5*][*6*][*10*][*7*][*8*](46)

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm going to hold off on resolving this roll and docking Joanna's Essence till I know what the other pack members are doing. Is eveyrone going together, are different members doing different things?

----------


## Haval

Going alone unless told not to. I should try and regain some Wp if possible.

----------


## GKnightBC

With the group, but like an outsider- not directly with the group.

----------


## Haval

Wits 3 + Survival 1 + Urhan 4
(8d10)[*10*][*2*][*10*][*6*][*8*][*3*][*1*][*8*](48)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*7*][*8*][*4*][*10*][*5*][*2*][*9*][*1*](46)

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara's Roll, pool 4d10 (4d10)[*2*][*3*][*10*][*7*](22)

EDIT: Kara gets 1 success making it 4 without Bear and Blaze.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze wits + survival + primal urge: (4d10)[*2*][*10*][*2*][*6*](20)

10 again: (4d10)[*2*][*9*][*7*][*1*](19)

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay all. Below is the breakdown of earned beats. As always, I will do my best to catch everything, but please feel free to bring up if you think I missed a beat for your character. All conditions will be wiped. Please let me know if you want to spend any XP on anything (cough cough, it may be a good idea with the Idigam and possible new Uratha enemies to start beefing up security). Please let me know if you want to update your aspirations or anything else as well. In review it has been WAAAAAYYYYY too long since I gave out beats so I'll be giving some extra. 

Blaze: 2 beats for finishing the scene. Blaze gets a beat for researching the Church of Daigon (towards discovering more about the Idigam). Blaze gets a beat for working on the death locus around post 645. Blaze gets a beat for the first time he investigates Cuttyhunk Island. And a second beat for investigating Cuttyhunk a second time. Blaze gets a beat for learning about the new Uratha (securing the pack territory). 7 beats, leading him to 3 beats and 6 XP.

Bear: 2 beats for finishing the scene. Bear gets a beat for researching the death of Richard Taylor (towards discovering more about the Idigam). Bear gets a beat for working with Databolt to investigate the mysterious deaths. Bear gets a beat for whipping Kara into shape (encouraging pack unity). Bear gets a beat for leading the hunt. Bear gets a beat for learning about the new Uratha (securing the pack territory).Bear gets 7 beats total for 4 beats and 4 xp.  

Joanna: 2 beats for finishing the scene. For joining the anchor wolves 2 beats (you must replace this).Joanna gains a beat crossing over for the first time towards learning more about being an Uratha. Joanna gets a beat for investigating Cuttyhunk with Blaze. Joanna gains a beat for taking part in her first hunt. Joanna gets a beat for learning about the new Uratha (securing the pack territory). 8 beats for a total of 0 beats and 2 XP.

Jeremy: 2 beats for finishing the scene. For joining the anchor wolves 2 beats (you must replace this). Jeremy gets a beat for investigating Cuttyhunk with Blaze. Jeremy gets a beat for pushing Bear into a role as leader. Jeremy gets a beat for learning about the new Uratha (securing the pack territory). 7 beats for a total of 2 beats and 1 xp.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze xp spend: Fetish 4, shared safe space 1, shared ally 1.

Not sure who to get for the ally, the owner of the place where they play most of their gigs?  The owner of the pizza place they order from most often?  Any thoughts anyone else?

----------


## Bennosuke

Great. I will update your character box and the shared merits section of this thread. Once you decide on the ally, I will also include this in the NPC list and in the shared merits section.

----------


## Haval

I'm going to contribute 1 xp to Safe Place to beef up security in the warehouse unless there's something else that'll help there.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I suppose you can feel free to change your mind, but for now I'll spend your XP and update the OOC thread.

----------


## Haval

Let's say that she was visiting a lot of bars in New Bedford to look for the guy she came here for. Mostly this would have involved giving the guy's description to the bar staff to see if anything panned out or when she was really frustrated, hanging out in one or another of the busier bars during the evening  to see if he came in. 

The contact was someone she met in one of the quieter bars during the day. He wasn't much help but she liked his band t-shirt and they chatted a little about music. She has since seen him a few more times when she's been in there to drink. Jo has told him that she's a Detective and that's she's looking for a man accused of murder in Boston. They have exchanged numbers. Up to you whether he's from here and has the look, but he's one of the more friendlier locals Jo had met. Feel free to name and flesh out as needed.

I can phone him rather then go see him directly if Bear would prefer that we don't split up at the moment.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I'm going to extrapolate a little from this. I'm editing my last IC post to include a spoiler where we can "simultaneously" run that phone call.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for the spirit (8d10)[*9*][*5*][*9*][*6*][*1*][*2*][*4*][*9*](45)

----------


## Haval

Wits 3 + Streetwise 2
(5d10)[*5*][*4*][*9*][*3*][*1*](22)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*6*][*4*][*7*][*4*][*4*](25)

----------


## Thundercracker

blaze wits + occult: (6d10)[*9*][*10*][*2*][*9*][*10*][*6*](46)
9 again: (6d10)[*4*][*9*][*4*][*10*][*7*][*4*](38)

6 successes.  Seems Blaze is standing on a locus.. :p

----------


## Erulasto

Hey everyone!

I spoke to Benno recently about some things that have been going on in my life that have made things difficult at best. I apologize for my absence, but it couldn't be helped as situations spiraled out of control very quickly.

I'm in a better and more stable place now, so I thought I'd say Hello.

I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!

----------


## Bennosuke

Hmmm... Kara doesn't have stealth, so being Kara, she's going in like a Cahalith!!!

Rolling Presence + Subterfuge: (5d10)[*4*][*7*][*1*][*3*][*3*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

Spending a WP because woof, that's bad luck (3d10)[*2*][*4*][*10*](16)

----------


## Thundercracker

Does Blaze have any insight or theories of why a powerful dire wolf spirit would be here? 

*Spoiler*
Show

occult + int (9d10)[*3*][*3*][*5*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*10*][*9*][*6*](47)
9 again: (9d10)[*7*][*8*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*3*][*9*](43)

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze's first insight would likely be correct, that this is the totem spirit for the new pack, since this is the location that the Anchor Wolves tracked them down to.

----------


## Haval

Wits 3 + Primal Urge 1 + 1
(5d10)[*9*][*6*][*1*][*8*][*6*](30)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*5*][*8*][*2*][*3*][*3*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

Some rolls for the Deep Ones [rollv]15d10[rollv]

And for grapple (10d10)[*8*][*2*][*8*][*4*][*9*][*1*][*9*][*9*][*4*][*8*](62)

----------


## Bennosuke

And because I'm an idiot [roll0]

----------


## Bennosuke

Aggggggghhhhh.... and because the forum gods hate me (15d10)[*5*][*5*][*10*][*2*][*4*][*8*][*2*][*7*][*7*][*8*][*6*][*2*][*1*][*7*][*4*](78)  :Small Furious:  :Small Furious:  :Small Furious:

----------


## Bennosuke

Counter rolls for the Deep Ones (27d10)[*3*][*2*][*6*][*10*][*2*][*5*][*10*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*1*][*4*][*6*][*5*][*5*][*7*][*8*][*9*][*7*][*10*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*4*][*8*](125)

And pinning (18d10)[*4*][*6*][*4*][*3*][*8*][*5*][*9*][*8*][*7*][*3*][*8*][*8*][*4*][*9*][*9*][*5*][*9*][*2*](111) 

Here's hoping I don't have to repost three times again.

----------


## Bennosuke

And of course, I actually have to make one more roll. Initiative for the deep ones (1d10)[*10*](10) + 5  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Daishain

Bear's athletics roll (8d10)[*4*][*6*][*9*][*4*][*8*][*2*][*6*][*7*](46)
ten again (8d10)[*1*][*3*][*3*][*3*][*9*][*10*][*1*][*10*](40)

----------


## Haval

I think that's 4 successes and a 9 again
(1d10)[*10*]
In case it's 9 or 10
(1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Ladorak

Hi everyone. To those that don't know me, hello! I'm Ladorak and I'm returning to the game, I look forward to playing with you. To those that do know me, I apologies for my absence, it seems trite to say I've been having a hard time of it given the times we're all living through but there it is. I am very much looking forward to rejoining a very good group of roleplayers and writers

----------


## Daishain

Well hello there ladorak. Long time no type. Welcome back

----------


## Thundercracker

Oh hey welcome back.

----------


## Haval

Welcome back

----------


## Bennosuke

No idea why my initiative order post never went up. Anyway here is the updated initiative order:

*Initiative*
Joanna 15
Deep Ones 15
Bear 10

----------


## Bennosuke

Attacks on Joanna coming down the pipeline (6d10)[*10*][*1*][*10*][*1*][*8*][*6*](36)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative*
Joanna 15
Deep Ones 15
Bear 10
Jeremy 10

----------


## Bennosuke

Attack rolls [rollv]6d10/rollv] and [rollv]6d10/rollv]... will have to look up Jeremy's defense...

----------


## Bennosuke

Wow... that's impressive. Try two:

(6d10)[*3*][*10*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*8*](32) and (6d10)[*4*][*5*][*9*][*4*][*4*][*3*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

More rolls to needlessly increase my post count (6d10)[*1*][*4*][*8*][*6*][*1*][*3*](23)

----------


## Bennosuke

Deep one attack on Jeremy (1d10)[*4*](4)

Deep oneattacking Bear (1d10)[*8*](8)

----------


## Bennosuke

Deep one Bear 1 (2d10)[*7*][*4*](11)
Deep one Bear 2 (3d10)[*10*][*10*][*6*](26)
Deep one Jeremy (2d10)[*7*][*7*](14)

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze presence + persuasion: (4d10)[*3*][*9*][*9*][*2*](23)

10 again: (4d10)[*9*][*4*][*2*][*9*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Deep one Bear 1 (2d10)[*9*][*10*](19)
Deep one Bear 2 (3d10)[*9*][*1*][*1*](11)

----------


## Haval

No time to post in the IC till later

Can Joanna hear or smell anything interesting
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Urshal 3
(9d10)[*4*][*6*][*3*][*10*][*4*][*6*][*4*][*1*][*7*](45)
Any 10s
(9d10)[*6*][*5*][*8*][*3*][*6*][*1*][*2*][*5*][*7*](43)

Stealth 2 + Dex 2 + Urshal 2
(6d10)[*1*][*1*][*6*][*2*][*9*][*10*](29)
Any 9 or 10s
(6d10)[*7*][*2*][*3*][*6*][*8*][*4*](30)

----------


## GKnightBC

A bit busy buying and selling stuff at the farm. Also learning lots about RVs in winter. :D

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, as we wrap things up I'm going to start counting up beats in preparation for the next scene. As always please speak up if you think I am missing anything!  All conditions will be wiped. Please let me know if you want to spend any XP on anything and please let me know if you want to update your aspirations or anything else as well. 

Blaze: 1 beat for completing the scene. Blaze gets a beat for speaking with King Sky Hunter to learn more about the Pure Pack and their totem. Blaze gets a beat for going right up to the Pure tribe's totem spirit to learn more about the Pure. He gets a beat for interacting with Data to hack the college campus website. That's four beats, bringing him to 3 beats and 1 XP. 

Bear: 1 beat for completing the scene. Bear gets a beat for speaking with King Sky Hunter to learn more about the Pure Pack and their totem. Bear gets a beat for his massive combat prowes, and a second for helping to coordinate the pack during their fight towards his personal aspiration. Bear gets four beats for a total of 3 beats and 5 XP

Joanna: 1 beat for completing the scene. Joanna gets a beat towards the pack's shared aspiration of protecting her territory, by reaching out to her contact Spike to find out more about the Pure. Joanna gets a beat for speaking with King Sky Hunter to learn more about the Pure Pack and their totem. I'm giving Joanna a beat for bravely sneaking past the Totem spirit to do more reconnaissance for the pack towards their shared beats. I'll also give Joanna a beat for her research on Oakheart on the website. Joanna and Jeremy get a beat for chasing down the Deep Ones to learn more about the Idigam. Joanna picks up 6 beats for a new total of 2 beats and two XP

Jeremy: 1 beat for completing the scene. Jeremy gets a beat for speaking with King Sky Hunter to learn more about the Pure Pack and their totem. Joanna and Jeremy get a beat for chasing down the Deep Ones to learn more about the Idigam. Jeremy gets four beats for a total of 0 beats and 2 XP. 

@Daishain: Do you want to take that point of GLory Renown for 1xp? 

@Haval and GK: I'd consider heavily re-vamping your aspirations but I leave it up to you. 

My proposed Pack Aspirations: 
#Deal with the Pure Tribe
#Discover more about the Idigam
#Correct the damage to the Gauntlet caused by the Beshilu
# (Totem) Increase the number of Vineyards and music halls within the Pack's domain, to expand the domain of Reveler.

----------


## Haval

Right, spending 1 essance to use Shadow Pelt to treat the roll as a rote action. I seem to have 1 Wp left so lets add that as well in the hope of gaining it back.

Dex 2 + Stealth 2 + Wp 3
(7d10)[*1*][*9*][*8*][*1*][*4*][*3*][*5*](31)
Reroll anything that isn't 8-10
(7d10)[*4*][*2*][*3*][*8*][*10*][*3*][*10*](40)

Any 9 or 10s
(7d10)[*2*][*4*][*6*][*2*][*7*][*9*][*1*](31)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling against Joanna (6d10)[*1*][*5*][*3*][*2*][*3*][*8*](22) for assistance and 
(6d10)[*1*][*2*][*10*][*7*][*1*][*8*](29) for the main roll  with additional dice as appropriate (6d10)[*8*][*9*][*10*][*2*][*4*][*5*](38)

----------


## Haval

Doing this now

Wits 3 + Larceny 2 + Lock Pick Skill Specialty 1
(6d10)[*6*][*4*][*1*][*10*][*1*][*4*](26)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*3*][*8*][*4*][*4*][*8*][*8*](35)

----------


## Bennosuke

> It will be a collaborative roll. Each player makes a Dex/wits + larceny roll with goal of 7 successes


I count one success from Haval.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I count one success from Haval.


Wits + larceny : (3d10)[*5*][*6*][*2*](13)
10 again: (3d10)[*6*][*7*][*9*](22)

----------


## Bennosuke

> It will be a collaborative roll. Each player makes a Dex/wits + larceny roll with goal of 7 successes


Still 1 success after Haval and TC

----------


## GKnightBC

Sorry, miss cued that and rolls for both DEX + Wits. Trying again.
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## GKnightBC

Wits + Larceny = (4d10)[*9*][*2*][*7*][*1*](19) 10s? (4d10)[*4*][*8*][*4*][*2*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

Not looking great. That brings the net successes to two, and only a few more players to roll.

----------


## Daishain

Wits+larceny+willpower (4d10)[*5*][*7*][*6*][*9*](27)
ten again (4d10)[*7*][*4*][*5*][*5*](21)

Hmph, we are not cut out for this it seems

----------


## Bennosuke

Brings the total up to three with just Ladorak rolling last... maybe will be up his alley though. Anyone want to spend a WP or maybe have a Gift that they'd want to roll for to gain some bonus successes???

----------


## Haval

Let's try that. Spending last Wp point.

(3d10)[*7*][*5*][*5*](17)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*3*][*3*][*4*](10)

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna is down a WP, and the pack is unfortunately no better for it. 

I'll give Joanna a WP towards her Bone: Lone Wolf, so she stays at one.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze is going to search for past history of the woman Pure they interacted with, the one posing as a university professor.  Former aliases, locations, online photos, etc.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, rolling for Ladorak... (2d10)[*8*][*10*](18)

and for Kara I guess... (3d10)[*5*][*10*][*6*](21) 

Also, how is Kara better at Larceny then Solo???

EDIT: That brings the total to six successes, just one short of goal. *Anyone else want to spend a WP???*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Okay, rolling for Ladorak... (2d10)[*2*][*1*](3)
> 
> and for Kara I guess... [roll1]  
> 
> Also, how is Kara better at Larceny then Solo???
> 
> EDIT: That brings the total to six successes, just one short of goal. *Anyone else want to spend a WP???*


Dont solo and Kara get 10 again? 
(2d10)[*2*][*1*](3)

----------


## Thundercracker

Well that was disappointing.  Blaze will spend a wp: (3d10)[*8*][*5*][*3*](16)

----------


## Bennosuke

As a rule, I don't give 10 agains to NPC characters or characters I'm controlling. That's been consistent for a while across most of the games. But... assuming that second roll is Blaze using a WP for three dice... that's the 7 successes we need.

Blaze is down to 2WP

----------


## Thundercracker

10 again + assist: (2d10)[*6*][*2*](8)

Additional 10s(3d10)[*1*][*2*][*4*](7)

----------


## Haval

Int 3 + Occult 0 + 1
(4d10)[*7*][*8*][*5*][*6*](26)
Any 10s
(4d10)[*9*][*7*][*9*][*2*](27)

----------


## Bennosuke

If untrained in a mental skill you get a -3 modifier, which drops that to 0 successes... unless you want to spend a WP or take a dramatic failure...

----------


## Bennosuke

Just a few rolls (3d10)[*9*][*8*][*4*](21) and (3d10)[*7*][*9*][*5*](21)

----------


## Haval

Presence 3 + Intimidate 0
(3d10)[*5*][*5*][*5*](15)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*4*][*10*][*10*](24)

----------


## Haval

Initiative
(1d10+7)[*11*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling initiative and attack for Brock (1d10)[*3*](3) +4  and (3d10)[*6*][*8*][*10*](24)

----------


## Haval

Contested roll vs. Turner's Str + Brawl to attempt to Disarm. Looks like I have to Control Weapon before I Disarm, or do both on an Exceptional Success

Str 2 + Brawl 1 + Urshul 2
(5d10)[*6*][*5*][*2*][*3*][*8*](24)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*3*][*3*][*7*][*10*][*3*](26)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling contested str + brawl for Brock (5d10)[*2*][*1*][*10*][*1*][*5*](19)

----------


## Bennosuke

Breaking point roll for Brock (4d10)[*9*][*6*][*9*][*5*](29)

----------


## Haval

Int 3 + Science 0
(3d10)[*2*][*4*][*10*](16)

----------


## Haval

Forgot to add another roll for any 10s
(3d10)[*1*][*7*][*3*](11)

----------


## Haval

Int 3 + Computers 1
(4d10)[*3*][*6*][*3*][*1*](13)
Any 10s
(4d10)[*4*][*3*][*3*][*2*](12)

----------


## Haval

Looking for other Uratha in the venue. Just in case.

Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Hishu 1
(7d10)[*1*][*10*][*6*][*6*][*2*][*5*][*2*](32)

Any 10s
(7d10)[*9*][*2*][*1*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*9*](35)

----------


## Haval

I assume I can spend that last point of Willpower. Because she wants to make a good impression.

(3d10)[*2*][*7*][*4*](13)

Any 10s
(3d10)[*4*][*4*][*8*](16)

----------


## Bennosuke

Yikes, no luck with those rolls Haval. Joanna is down to 0 WP. As an aside, while I admit to not keeping as good enough track of blood and bone as I should, I would suggest maybe replacing Blood Monster? I haven't seen that part of Joanna at all, and you might be able to get some WP back for playing into a part of her personality/character you've portrayed more. Not saying you have to, just a thought. 

*Alright, that's 10/10 successes. However, I think I am still waiting for Daishain/Bear's roll. I'm going to wait for that before moving things forward.*

----------


## Haval

> Yikes, no luck with those rolls Haval. Joanna is down to 0 WP. As an aside, while I admit to not keeping as good enough track of blood and bone as I should, I would suggest maybe replacing Blood Monster? I haven't seen that part of Joanna at all, and you might be able to get some WP back for playing into a part of her personality/character you've portrayed more. Not saying you have to, just a thought.


I picked it originally because she stalked and killed some people during her first change and because the others didn't seem to fit.

Blood reads like it's supposed to be about giving into a side of yourself when you're hunting but it doesn't help much if the character's trying to suppress all that. Destroyer might work but it's got the same problem of needing to seek out situations to indulge herself.

----------


## Daishain

resolve+composure (5d10)[*3*][*4*][*10*][*6*][*7*](30)

----------


## Bennosuke

I think for fun I'm going to roll Cory's composure here (2d10)[*9*][*8*](17)

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, you know the drill time to give out some beats. As always, speak up if you think I've missed something.. but also please check because some times I'm actually smart enough to give a beat at the time you accomplished something. This one is a loooong time coming so I'm gonna try to be a little extra generous here. As always, let me know if you want to spend xp, update aspirations ect. I'm also gonna give each player back 2WP, because you have all been so patient with me. 

-Bear gets two beats for finishing the scene. One beat for stealing the elemental mercury to deal with the pure. One beat for sneaking into the boat house and placing a burner phone on the Pure's boat. Bear gets a beat for getting everyone to participate in the siskur dah towards his aspiration of training the pack for the hunt. One last beat for performing the Siskur Dah towards hunting the Pure's totem. *Bear gets a total of 6 beats, bringing him to 0 beats and a whole 8 XP. His WP full at 5/5*

-Blaze gets two beats for finishing the scene. Giving Blaze a beat towards dealing with the Pure for researching them using Databolt. One beat for stealing the elemental mercury to deal with the pure. One beat for finding out more about the Pure from the weed dealing college kids. One beat for sneaking into the boat house and placing a burner phone on the Pure's boat. Blaze also gets one beat for decoding the speckled notebook. One last beat for performing the Siskur Dah towards hunting the Pure's totem. *Blaze gets a total of 8 Beats, for a total of 1 beat and 4xp. He is also back up to 4/4 WP*

-Jeremy gets two beats for finishing the scene. One beat for stealing the elemental mercury to deal with the pure. One beat for finding out more about the Pure from the weed dealing college kids. One beat for sneaking into the boat house and placing a burner phone on the Pure's boat. One last beat for performing the Siskur Dah towards hunting the Pure's totem. *Jeremy gets a total of 6 beats for a total of 1 beat and 4xP. His WP remains full.* 

-Joanna gets two beats for finishing the scene. One beat for stealing the elemental mercury to deal with the pure. One beat for almost killing Brock Turner. One beat for finding out more about the Pure from the weed dealing college kids. One beat for sneaking into the boat house and placing a burner phone on the Pure's boat. One last beat for performing the Siskur Dah towards hunting the Pure's totem. *Joanna gets 7 beats, bringing her up to 1 beat and 4xp. She is up to 2/5 WP*


*@All:*: Don't forget about the following:
-Appeasing Databolt, you have 6/8 successes so far
-The deep sea spirits that you left in a protected locus with three days worth of essence... like over three days ago. 
-The pack has stolen two barrels of elemental mercury to deal with the Pure. 
-I strongly suggest someone in the pack starts picking up some Rites. 


*@TC*: You may want to change up a couple of your aspirations or take some time to deal with them. Blaze's aspiration of "Reshape the resonance of the Death Locus", hasn't been addressed in a while. Blaze has 7/10 successes, and requires a wisdom and occult roll for each attempt. I think this one could be made part of the story more directly in so far as it might be territory worth fighting over with the pure. His third aspiration, "Help to restore the defeated spirit allies of the pack", hasn't been addressed, and we can probably assume they're back or regenerated well at this point, if you want to move on to something else. 

*@GK:* To improve your yield, can we consider how you want to go about "Increase the renown and standing of our pack", so that I can start giving you beats towards it? I'd also suggest changing the elevating a pack member to Alpha as Bear seems to have taken on that roll, partly thanks to you.

----------


## Thundercracker

I want to finish that stuff off, but we have had zero down time.  

I'm all about getting along with spirits better, what would be a good aspiration in that vein?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry, are you asking about changing one of your aspirations to something like "Make stronger spirit allies", or are you asking about helping spirit allies recovery from their wounds after fighting the Plague Spirit?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sorry, are you asking about changing one of your aspirations to something like "Make stronger spirit allies", or are you asking about helping spirit allies recovery from their wounds after fighting the Plague Spirit?


Make stronger spirit allies, since earlier you mentioned theyd probably all recovered already.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, understood. Do you want me to update your character box with that swap of aspirations? And any desire to spend XP???

----------


## Thundercracker

> Okay, understood. Do you want me to update your character box with that swap of aspirations? And any desire to spend XP???


Think I should spend some, not sure on what yet

----------


## Thundercracker

Think I'm going to save up for a 5 dot rite, unless anyone thinks there's one we could use right now.  Great Hunt looks ridiculous, so does Urfarah's bane. 

Also, Blaze already has Fetish, so we should probably use that at some point.

----------


## Haval

@TC -  No argument here

@ Benno - I probably should have changed my aspiration last year but it slipped my mind. 'Learn more about her condition as a Uratha' might be too vague and getting in the Iron Masters ought to come first anyway.

Can I replace it with 'Investigate the angry mob that protested the pack'? The back up option would be to try and get Corey out of the Pure but there's every chance that's going to end up with a fight.

For advances I thought I had worked this out but I can't find any record of me posting about it. Will take Gift of Hunting (Beast Talker) for 1 xp, Gift of Stealth (Pack Stalks the Prey) for 2xp

----------


## Bennosuke

> Think I'm going to save up for a 5 dot rite, unless anyone thinks there's one we could use right now.  Great Hunt looks ridiculous, so does Urfarah's bane. 
> 
> Also, Blaze already has Fetish, so we should probably use that at some point.


I've updated your aspiration. I'd suggest there are several useful lower power rites, but understand if you want to save up. Again, if you're looking to make some spirit allies, I'd suggest Blaze maybe checks on the deep see spirits "downstairs".




> @ Benno - I probably should have changed my aspiration last year but it slipped my mind. 'Learn more about her condition as a Uratha' might be too vague and getting in the Iron Masters ought to come first anyway.
> 
> Can I replace it with 'Investigate the angry mob that protested the pack'? The back up option would be to try and get Corey out of the Pure but there's every chance that's going to end up with a fight.
> 
> For advances I thought I had worked this out but I can't find any record of me posting about it. Will take Gift of Hunting (Beast Talker) for 1 xp, Gift of Stealth (Pack Stalks the Prey) for 2xp


I think either aspiration would be worthwhile, and I wouldn't say that the latter is wrong, I think it would certainly lead to some interesting relationships. 

I will dock Joanna 3xp

----------


## Thundercracker

> I've updated your aspiration. I'd suggest there are several useful lower power rites, but understand if you want to save up. Again, if you're looking to make some spirit allies, I'd suggest Blaze maybe checks on the deep see spirits "downstairs".
> 
> 
> 
> I think either aspiration would be worthwhile, and I wouldn't say that the latter is wrong, I think it would certainly lead to some interesting relationships. 
> 
> I will dock Joanna 3xp


Which lower power rites?  Most of them I couldnt use, or didnt really understand what theyd be good for.

----------


## Bennosuke

Given's Blaze's new Aspiration, I think Rites that involve interacting with Spirits might all be useful: Banish, Supplication, Shadow Call, and Shadow Bind are all three dots or less and would seem useful.

----------


## Daishain

Bear will be picking up 1 point of Presence and the great hunt rite

----------


## Thundercracker

> Given's Blaze's new Aspiration, I think Rites that involve interacting with Spirits might all be useful: Banish, Supplication, Shadow Call, and Shadow Bind are all three dots or less and would seem useful.


Already have banish and supplication.  Not sure what to do with the other two, like exactly how Id get something useful out of them that I couldnt do without them.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: I think Bear is one XP short of being able to purchase both. At five dots, Great Hunt would be 5xp, and increasing an attribute such as Presence is 4xp, for a total of costing 9xp. Bear has 8xp available to spend. 

@TC: My bad. Okay, let me know what you want to do then.

----------


## Thundercracker

> @Daishain: I think Bear is one XP short of being able to purchase both. At five dots, Great Hunt would be 5xp, and increasing an attribute such as Presence is 4xp, for a total of costing 9xp. Bear has 8xp available to spend. 
> 
> @TC: My bad. Okay, let me know what you want to do then.


How would shadow call and / or shadow bind be useful tho?

----------


## Bennosuke

I partly see them as being useful for some of the upcoming likely combat, both with dealing with the Totem Silver Wolf's Wrath, and with the Idigam. 

From a more practical standpoint and from the idea that Blaze is looking to make more spirit allies, with Spirit Call, the pack could bring any spirit they wanted to interact with directly to them. No more "looking for" Sky Hunter or the Totem ect when the pack wants them. This might also be super useful in combat if Blaze prepares a little bit before hand. 

Shadowbind conversely could also have combat applications, or be useful if Blaze needs to interact with an antagonistic spirit; I'll let you out of this prison if you help me with XYZ.

----------


## GKnightBC

As discussed, I want to increase renown, etc. by promoting the band's performance and such through social media/web and other digital methods. Towards that goal, I'd like to spend teh XP on appropriate skills to increase Jeremy's effectiveness at that task. Would that be Presence and Socialize?

----------


## Thundercracker

Ok, going to take shadowcall.  I think I'm just going to have Blaze go all in on rites.  There are a bunch of them that look good so we'll be spending xp on them for a while.

----------


## Bennosuke

@GK: I would say that both Presence and Socialize would be very appropriate for this.

@TC: I am deducting 3xP for the purchase of the rite. Please update your character sheet.

----------


## Haval

> I think either aspiration would be worthwhile, and I wouldn't say that the latter is wrong, I think it would certainly lead to some interesting relationships.


Lets go with 'Get Corey out of the Pure.' If this doesn't work out at least she has a way of earning Willpower through Destroyer.

----------


## GKnightBC

> @GK: I would say that both Presence and Socialize would be very appropriate for this.


Okay, so buy a Presence first then whatever's left can buy a Socialize. As I gain XP I may just alternate those two.

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, discussed with Daishain, he will be buying the rite but not Presence, so deducting 5xp for Bear. 

Love the aspiration and updated Joanna's character box. 

I've deducted 4xp from Jeremy for the purchase of a dot of presence. Please update your character sheet. 

@All: Now I am still waiting for players to post in Werewolf, right?

----------


## GKnightBC

I vote for the permanent attempt, and will happily donate an Essence (or two) to see it come to fruition.

----------


## Haval

> I vote for the permanent attempt, and will happily donate an Essence (or two) to see it come to fruition.


I agree with that. Maybe we can drop some essance off before doing the ritual if they seem especially starved.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I agree with that. Maybe we can drop some essance off before doing the ritual if they seem especially starved.


Yes.  Once we have a permanent locus, Blaze can shift the type of essence it creates as needed.

----------


## Bennosuke

So... then how about them rolls???

EDIT:




> Any impact from having two loci close to one another?
> Blaze occult: (9d10)[6][9][4][6][7][10][6][10][9](67)
> 
> 9 again: (9d10)[10][6][5][8][2][4][8][1][4](48)


I count 5 successes here. Blaze knows that loci can draw spirits of resonant energy/essence to their area of influence, providing them with sustenance and allowing their choruses to become more powerful. This can sometimes shape the world of flesh subtely, so having a Loci resonant to the deep sea spirits in the basement might cause barnacles to grow along the walls, and the smell of the seam might be ever present ect. However, the proximity of the two loci is unlikely to have a major effect, unless it draws rival choruses into conflict with each other, which is unlikely. Blaze does recognized that many of the other spirit choruses were upset when the pack provided the Deep Sea spirits with shelter and Essence, and going farther to build them a Loci might further complicate interactions with spirits that feel betrayed. 

Blaze also gets +2 dice on his roll for the rite, given the exceptional success.

----------


## Bennosuke

Well, that's four successes so far. Will roll for Kara 

(8d10)[*8*][*3*][*9*][*4*][*9*][*6*][*7*][*2*](48)

Otherwise waiting on Jeremy's roll from GK. Does anyone want to spend a WP?
Who's putting down Essence and how much?

EDIT: That's three more successes for a total of 7 with Kara's roll

----------


## Haval

I can donate two essance.

And will use a Wp and see if my luck improves

(3d10)[*5*][*9*][*6*](20)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*9*][*10*][*3*](22)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Well, that's four successes so far. Will roll for Kara 
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Otherwise waiting on Jeremy's roll from GK. Does anyone want to spend a WP?
> Who's putting down Essence and how much?
> 
> EDIT: That's three more successes for a total of 7 with Kara's roll


Blaze can put down essence too.  With 8 Essence he can spare a bunch, whatever other ppl don't want to include he'll top up to get to what's needed.  
Let's see what Jeremy's roll is before deciding on WP.

----------


## GKnightBC

Okay rolled and I don't think I've ever seen such a roll. Someone wants us to succeed. :D
6 (possibly more) successes on a 4d10 roll.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Okay rolled and I don't think I've ever seen such a roll. Someone wants us to succeed. :D
> 6 (possibly more) successes on a 4d10 roll.


Huzzah, that was an awesome roll.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna donates 2 Essence and is down to 7. Her WP is down to one. 
Jeremy donates 2 Essence and is down to 6. 

I asked for 5, so assume Blaze or Bear will donate one between them. I know TC offered but won't force anyone to do anything or make any assumptions. 

Lastly, each Loci is based around a focal point in the Flesh. What would this focal point be within the Pack's basement???

----------


## Haval

> Lastly, each Loci is based around a focal point in the Flesh. What would this focal point be within the Pack's basement???


Maybe there's a hot water tank somewhere?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Joanna donates 2 Essence and is down to 7. Her WP is down to one. 
> Jeremy donates 2 Essence and is down to 6. 
> 
> I asked for 5, so assume Blaze or Bear will donate one between them. I know TC offered but won't force anyone to do anything or make any assumptions. 
> 
> Lastly, each Loci is based around a focal point in the Flesh. What would this focal point be within the Pack's basement???


Blaze will do the last one.  Wasnt there a pool of water we made in the basement?

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze is down to 7 Essence. Yes, the pack did build like a large fish-tank to symbolize the well, which can be used as the Loci, though it doesn't have to be. That said, it is the most logical.

----------


## Haval

Wits 3 + Larceny 2 + Lockpick speciality 1?
(6d10)[*9*][*3*][*8*][*5*][*10*][*4*](39)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*8*][*5*][*8*][*1*][*1*][*1*](24)

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze: wits + computers (sp) -1 (6d10)[*5*][*6*][*2*][*7*][*7*][*3*](30)
10 again: (6d10)[*5*][*1*][*2*][*5*][*5*][*6*](24)

Well, no luck there.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze, hour 2: (5d10)[*5*][*10*][*1*][*10*][*7*](33)
10 again: (5d10)[*10*][*2*][*2*][*1*][*2*](17)
Hour 3 (if necessary): (4d10)[*3*][*2*][*2*][*10*](17)
10 again: (4d10)[*2*][*10*][*7*][*9*](28)

----------


## Haval

Going to spend Wp on that
(3d10)[*5*][*3*][*9*](17)

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna is down to 1/5 WP.

Rolling for Kara (4d10)[*7*][*5*][*5*][*9*](26)

Ooh, just barely made that one.

----------


## Thundercracker

Is there a werewolf form that gives bonus to tracking?

----------


## Bennosuke

You would think there would be, but I can't find any rules stating there are. I guess per the Senses section, Uratha have access to both human, wolf and spirit senses in all forms... so I guess there's that. 

Blaze will need to make a Wits + Survival + Primal urge -1 roll.

----------


## Thundercracker

> You would think there would be, but I can't find any rules stating there are. I guess per the Senses section, Uratha have access to both human, wolf and spirit senses in all forms... so I guess there's that. 
> 
> Blaze will need to make a Wits + Survival + Primal urge -1 roll.


(3d10)[*1*][*4*][*8*](13)
10 again: (3d10)[*8*][*6*][*9*](23)

----------


## Haval

Regular wolf (Urhan?) gives +4 to Perception rolls if that helps

----------


## Bennosuke

> Regular wolf (Urhan?) gives +4 to Perception rolls if that helps


As far as I can tell, it does not.

----------


## Haval

Ah, my mistake. I suppose it depends what you're using it for.

----------


## Thundercracker

Are there any other spirits Blaze can think of who might be able to help answer what the Pure are up to, what the effect might be, and how it can be stopped?  He has shadowcall so he could try to summon one to ask, assuming we could find a suitable gathra.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Blaze: One success, so Blaze will find KSH. I would suggest taking a look at the OOC thread's list of spirits. Maybe the near mad spirit Pequad, whom the pack released out to the ocean recently???

----------


## Thundercracker

> @Blaze: One success, so Blaze will find KSH. I would suggest taking a look at the OOC thread's list of spirits. Maybe the near mad spirit Pequad, whom the pack released out to the ocean recently???


Yeah Pequod is next.

Blaze have any bright ideas on a suitable gathra?  Supplication ritual or the essence of the anger wolf spirit maybe?

----------


## Bennosuke

The group actually discussed this at length earlier on in the IC thread (around February of this year... because I have been so slow). They had discussed giving it free food but felt that might not be adequate for a spirit that enjoyed hunting. Want to give me an Int/Manipulation + Occult roll?

----------


## Thundercracker

> The group actually discussed this at length earlier on in the IC thread (around February of this year... because I have been so slow). They had discussed giving it free food but felt that might not be adequate for a spirit that enjoyed hunting. Want to give me an Int/Manipulation + Occult roll?


Int + occult + speciality spirits: (9d10)[*4*][*2*][*7*][*9*][*3*][*2*][*9*][*10*][*2*](48)
9 again: (9d10)[*10*][*1*][*10*][*7*][*2*][*4*][*5*][*5*][*5*](49)

----------


## Bennosuke

Well... that's an exceptional success, that is! 

So... Blaze understands that King Sky Hunter is (as the name implies) a proud hunter. Like the Uratha, the spirit revels in the act of hunting. Doing something like offering the spirit its own protected hunting ground or something similar, rather than offering it free foot or Essence is likely the key to appeasing KSH. Or alternatively/similarly, doing things in the world of Flesh that will either empower the spirit or increase it's prey; things like helping to increase the number of fishing and hunting shops, or helping to increase the health of the local rabbit and rodent population so that there are more prey spirits to hunt.

----------


## Haval

Presence 3 + Socialise 2 - Modifier 1
(5d10)[*5*][*1*][*10*][*4*][*4*](24)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*2*][*10*][*10*][*5*][*4*](31)

----------


## Thundercracker

What is Kara talking about renting a spirit boat?

Though it would be kind of hilarious if we got Pequod to be our transport.  Its the kind of insane thing Blaze would do..

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara is just asking how the group intend on traveling out into the water in The Shadow. Yes, riding pequad would be an option and a pretty hilarious one.

----------

